# Name 5 things which you love at the moment.



## Jessie203

My cats, my family, my friend I'm talking to, the weather today, music


----------



## Kennnie

ill just say food


----------



## josephisaverb

The ocean, the sun, the land my family, my self.


----------



## Fantas Eyes

Jesus, when my cat sleeps next to me, baseball, hard rock music, cookies


----------



## AlisonWonderland

Music, sunshine with lots of breeze, sleeping naked, running, looking in the mirror and feeling pretty


----------



## Cyrus

My shirt, sunglasses, shoes, jeans, my book I read on a nightly basis. Yes all materialistic items kiddies!


----------



## bigcat1967

God, wife and daughter, my cat, my ability to optimize websites and lifting weights in which I'll be doing in about ten minutes.


----------



## ImWeird

This girl I've been hanging with, my friends, books, music, and piano.


----------



## aintnosunshine

My siginifant other 
The ocean 
My family 
Music 
Chocolate chip pancakes


----------



## puffins

My life,boyfriend,mom/grandma(omi),lady gaga,buspirone.


----------



## xxguitarplayinxx

God, Family, Movies, Music, Computer


----------



## Catherine Cavatica

Simba my Samoyed
Zac the german shepherd at work
listening to my fav songs on You tube
watching dvd's
finishing a long assessment for Dog Training Course!!!


----------



## yogafreak

My Family
My Dogs
Cottage cheese with strawberries
Getting a good night of sleep
Watching DVDs


----------



## steps

drawing, exercise, my family, food, being me


----------



## MojoCrunch

1. My music (especially the new COB album)
2. Reading all these books.
3. My family (cat included)
4. Food.
5. Writing.

That's it.


----------



## noyadefleur

Music
Tea
Relaxing
Talking to my best friend on the phone
Candles/Incense

If I can end off the day like this, it's a good day.


----------



## arpeggiator

My brother, the sun, running, white chocolate and my bed.


----------



## LeftyFretz

My guitars, my family, my friends, my job, not paying rent.


----------



## Neptunus

My gods, coffee, my mp3 player, audiobooks & my pet birdie.


----------



## Jessie203

Yay I'm glad this thread picked up you guys are so positive!!! 

Today it's : my smile, my mother, exercise, my endurance, the snow melting


----------



## Hello22

My family

My mates

My laptop :b

Sunshine

Ugh, can't think of many more!


----------



## dollparts

My appartment, kitten, vodka, food, bubble bath


----------



## Spindrift

Silence, clean clothes, private-messaging, the original cover art of _Grace Under Pressure_, and those little bags of air they sometimes use in packaging.


----------



## miminka

uncategorizedme said:


> *Music
> Tea
> Relaxing
> Talking to my best friend on the phone
> Candles/Incense
> 
> If I can end off the day like this, it's a good day.*


This makes me super happy :b

I second everything listed and I would like to add;


Chamomile 
Chris Marker
my cream and white floral dress
Japanoise
Russian shawls


----------



## diamondheart89

-Adam Lambert
-my cat
-sprite
-blue nail polish
-the smell of my new shampoo


----------



## Jessie203

Schlatchofbronx, water in my water bottle, my strong abs, black painted toenails bc i can lol, mederma


----------



## EmptyRoom

Air Conditioning
Youtube
Music
Hot Showers
Applesauce


----------



## She

weekends, gallo pinto, 30 rock, hugs, successful conversations


----------



## tazzycat

Lenka
Not being at school
Twizzlers
Project Runway
Meekakitty (I always love her lol)


----------



## josephisaverb

the rain
the breeze
listening to the birds
my sleeping little girl
aloha friday


----------



## Jessie203

^ very cute

the pot by tool, my long hair, water mmm, james, sabrina


----------



## diamondheart89

My dress, the breeze, my long hair (stole that one), this music, the night sky. :heart


----------



## Spindrift

Pearl Jam, Skype, my pillow, the shade, and this glass full of water.


----------



## peach123

kathy903 said:


> My cats, my family, my friend I'm talking to, the weather today, music


1)Family
2)Friends
3)My dog
4)God
5)Food


----------



## eitherway

-adrenaline due to posting here again (usually i hated that)
-that people here seem so very nice, nice, nice
-my lemon yellow t-shirt
-music and crazy awkward dancing
-my lips


----------



## Ironpain

Love that's a word I'm learning to express in a way I have never expressed it before, it's the first time I can say Love and radiate it in my emotions and heart.

1. I Love my girlfriend (she knows that I love her, she know how much and she continues to share that love with me. Her love is unconditionally supportive love

2. It's not easy to show my family I love them, There was once a time in my life when felt happy to be apart of my family but I feel that I have spent a long time of my life letting them down, I feel guilty for not living up to their standards but inspite of the problems we have and I've allowed it and every other problem in my past to ultimately push me around and define my life which it should not I love my family because in spit of all of that we remain loyal to each other we always bounce back and we live to argue again. Were dysfunctional but at the end of the day we all know that we would be there in a heart beat if anyone was ever in trouble.

3. Cliche to say I suppose but all of you, not that I know all of you but I love that this forum is open that I finally have a place that truly understands me that I can come to and find people who relate to what I have gone through. It's a place of comfort, I can have fun I can unwind I don't feel afraid when I'm here. 

4. Love Animals. 

I'm not going to listing everything. Oh yeah love Superman (Grins and Lindsay how you like them apples sweetheart hehe?)


----------



## Cerberus

Studying haha (seriously)
My awesome new computer I built
CBT
My brother and my mom
running


----------



## luctus

Astronomy (Puts things in perspective. Haha, I'm really small!)
My father
My cat
My best friend
soda (yeah I know it's probably a cop-out. I do LOVE soda, though. This may not be as positive as it should be.)


----------



## Jessie203

white but not bright white teeth, bubble baths, sleeping kitties, casey, singing


----------



## crimsoncora

Calc prof
Cheescake
My family
Cooking skills
My body shape


----------



## trendyfool

My friends
Good music
Seattle weather
Hugs
Haruki Murakami


----------



## Rocklee96

Superbad
Danielle (The girl that I'm too much of a ***** to even talk to....wait, that's not very positive, now is it?)
Weezer
Scott Pilgrim
The Big Bang Theory (The TV show)


----------



## Jollygoggles

My ever expanding grooveshark.com playlist.
Going on walks with my friends.
My insatiable, tangential, appetite for knowledge.
My family (inc. cats)
and the process of learning to like who I am.


----------



## BenevolentSun

Strength.
Freedom.
Opportunity.
Friendship.
Love.


----------



## kangarabbit

- Having deep conversations with my future apartment-mates.
- Snuggling in my blanket when it's cold.
- My family.
- My job.
- My current nail polish color.


----------



## ladybug77

*God, my family, nutty bars and french fries! If I could live off of french fries I would...*


----------



## beethoven

getting to know this girl
playing guitar
singing
the stock market
entourage :blank


----------



## BrokenStars

Music
Coffee
My bed
My car
Sock monkey


----------



## Idiot

- The peace of this room.
- Good music.
- The opportunity I've been given to be able to attend university.
- This computer, haha.
- Kind people.


----------



## layitontheline

-Rice crispy squares
-Sunshine
-Laying down without my hip bones protruding (yay for high-calorie shakes)
-Fridays
-My unicorn pillow/cuddle buddy


----------



## Monroee

- My therapist. 
- Starbucks. 
- Kerry. 
- My writing. 
- The gods.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

Milo cereal - Could eat this for dinner and I'd be happy :-O
Going to Zumba classes 
Working 5days a week and having the weekends all to myself
Trying something new by moving to a new town
Saving money for overseas travel!!


----------



## Melinda

My boyfriend
Vitamins
The internet
My three day weekend
Sleeping


----------



## diamondheart89

-meaningful conversations that last all night
-good-hearted people
-tea
-sundays
-blue hair


----------



## element33

Laura, family, friends, movies, food.


----------



## Fromheretoeternity

My bed, music, computer,my mum and my boyfriend.


----------



## atticusfinch

- when dogs run up to me for a pet with great enthusiasm while walking along the waterfront

- knowing that i am semi-officially done with first year and have the next few weeks off to do whatever i please/ hang out with friends

- the evening transition

- the thought of ron wilson getting fired/the leafs acquiring a new coaching team

- tim horton's fruit smoothies


----------



## Neptunus

Coffee
My pet cockatiel
My gods
Cheddar cheese
The internet.


----------



## trendyfool

Helene, Genna, Jack, Rebecca, and my Mom.

<3 <3 <3


----------



## Jessie203

outdoors, my eyes, music, pears, spring


----------



## Atticus

Paul, Kate, Kelci, Ila, Cheryl, all my animals. Even if "all my animals" was 1, I've listed 6.

7. My rebellious streak


----------



## Perfect

1) Family.
2) Coffee.
3) My computer.
4) Music.
5) Duvet.


----------



## eitherway

sister, other sister, parents, our dog, my room


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

surfing, dinner, hot showers, progress, being healthy


----------



## eh3120

-The rain
-Bright nailpolish
-My summer playlist
-Cherry limeades
-Wearing shorts


----------



## SAgirl

Cherry halls, toothpaste, chicken, ice cream, and sunny days


----------



## EKC1224

1. my kids
2. my husband
3. my mom
4. my brother
5. this website


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

pc
gym
my nephew
my cousin
just can't find the 5th one......


----------



## layitontheline

candles, vitamin water, double-double coffee, living room, avocado shaving lotion


----------



## Neutrino

mom, dad, dog, Dan...............................................the internet?


----------



## Pangur Ban

1. 'Kuro****suji' a.k.a. 'The Black Butler' (anime)
2. My portable DVD player.
3. Avocados
4. Chocolate
5. ......


----------



## EuphoriaMourning

Family, Art, Books, Pets, thrift stores!! Bonus thing - Dying my hair pink/purple etc .. 

Okay, one more thing -Make up.. I'm not overly girly, but there's something so zen about applying make up..


----------



## Susan Storm

At this very moment - God, chocolate, this forum, sunshine and the promise of hope


----------



## caflme

My son
SomeOne Special
My Job
My Coffee
Quiet


----------



## Salus

My Family/friends
My cat and dog
The smell of my perfume
Makeup
Food


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

My family, school, sunshine and decent weather, the nice people I have in my life, and my attitude of late.

I'm cheating and adding a sixth: I love this forum, too ;o)


----------



## josephisaverb

-eating well
-the breeze
-my morning coffee
-waking early
-feeling accomplished, if only for the morning


----------



## trendyfool

fiona apple
myself
myself
myself
myself


----------



## foe

1. being proactive in the past two weeks
2. having plans and wanting to get my life back on track
3. SAS chat
4. my laptop/iTunes 
5. Internet forums


----------



## A Certain Ratio

Sunshine
Sunshine
Sunshine
Camomile Tea
The Dead Texan (beautiful ambient album)


----------



## Jennifer Clayton

1. Jesus
2. My friends
3. My job and all the nice, funny people
4. My ability to get my goals completed
5. Writing music

:] Hehe, wow I already feel a bit better. Thinking about things that make me happy makes me... happy.


----------



## Lasair

My job
my present mood
The fact that I feel a lot more comfortable at home than I used to 
My new blog
My college course


----------



## miminka

musique concrète
Colette
Czechoslovakian nouvelle vague 
Ceylon tea
Reutter Zitronen bonbons (...die klienen Feinen!)
injera and tsebhi 
walks at dusk


----------



## PandaGirl

5 things that I love right now...

1. My stuffed Panda
2. My boyfriend
3. Video Games
4. Pleasant memories of our first date... <3
5. Drawing


----------



## dragongirl

god
jesus
my family
my friends
my writing


----------



## Neptunus

My gods. 
Spring flowers.
My pet bird.
Dunkin' Donuts coffee.
Books.


----------



## PandaGirl

Neptunus said:


> My gods.
> Spring flowers.
> My pet bird.
> Dunkin' Donuts coffee.
> Books.


I cant start my morning without my Iced Carmel Latte from Dunkin Donuts *_* I totally forgot about that


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

1. How much I'm learning from my abnormal psych course
2. Healthy eating
3. The better weather
4. The good friends I have
5. Free TV episodes on the internet


----------



## Neptunus

PandaGirl said:


> I cant start my morning without my Iced Carmel Latte from Dunkin Donuts *_* I totally forgot about that


Hmmm, never had one! I'll have to give it a try!


----------



## Jinxx

1.) My Chihuahua
2.) Rainy Weather
3.) My Parents
4.) Rick Roll'n myself 
5.) The Sims


----------



## Kiwong

Running
Lenny my cockatiel
Sports Photography
Fun runs
Wildflowers


----------



## Devil

Simon Kvamm 
Green tea
Learning an assortment of things 
Music
Video games


----------



## dim

Job
Food
Hanging out with my parents on weekends/holidays
Listening to music online
Building stuff at home


----------



## callmecharnelle

God.
Music.
Knowledge.
my Ex boyfriend.
my family.


----------



## josh23

1. Classical music
2. My ex girlfriend 
3. Reading, mainly self help, magazines and everything to do withself and life improvement
4. South Park
5. NBA Playoffs
6. ... Starting to get my life back on track


----------



## RUFB2327

1. My mom
2. My dog
3. Working out
4. Sports
5. Sleep


----------



## BoAKaN

Electronic Music
Lady Gaga
My Determination
Daydreams
My Plans for the Summer


----------



## Nuthatch

Hmm,, let's see...

Spring
My backyard
Green smoothies
Sunshine
Music


----------



## Rossificus

Joking around
Star gazing
Watching Arsenal
Creating and cooking my own recipes
Industrial Psytrance


----------



## MojoCrunch

My music
My books
My family
My bodywash (I like nice smooth skin after a good shower)
Subway sandwiches


----------



## trendyfool

My friends
Cute boys
Feeling physically healthy
The pouring rain
Trees


----------



## Authentic Antagonist

The computer
Being alone
Being outside
Having nothing to do
Candles and Incense


----------



## layitontheline

Soy chocolate milk
A revealing picture
Sunny days
Bubble tea
Herbal healing


----------



## PandaGirl

Today has been a really good day! (With a *little* help from alcohol, but besides that its been really good!)

1.My Brother and Sister-in-Law - my brother got his masters degree today, I'm so proud of him!
2. My Boyfriend- he always supports me and helps me out so much <3 It was great that he came along to support my brother too!
3. My Grandparents - they've always taken care of me and are real happy to see me  They're so wise
4. My Parents- we *actually* got along today, without any fights or hidden tones or worrying about little details. We could actually be pretty cool today without worrying about implied insults and attacks  Its such a good feeling when these days happen, and so sad with how quickly they disappear, so I'm going to cling to the feeling a little longer. 
5. Mortal Kombat- me and my boyfriend are playing through it right now, its so much fun! *_* Its nice to play something together!


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

1. Computer
2. Modem/Router
3. Food
4. Ipod
5. Staring into space


----------



## Lasair

My no stress feelings
My motivation to get my essay done 
My new friends 
My confidence in myself that I might infact make second year
And mmmmmm.......it's really the summer holidays


----------



## Perkins

Anthony Perkins
My mom
Pizza
DVDs
Feelings of complete content and happiness


----------



## tommo1234

music
ipod
music
ipod
music


----------



## nothing to fear

dullard
The Wire (tv show)
Radiohead
My family
??? caffeine or something


----------



## pita

borscht
my garden
the sun
chickens
dexter


----------



## sas111

layitontheline said:


> Soy chocolate milk
> A revealing picture
> Sunny days
> *Bubble tea*
> Herbal healing


:eyes I love bubble tea! especially coconut <3


Spring time / before it gets unbearably hot
My week off 
Ocm
Home made strawberry, chocolate & vanilla smoothies. ^-^ Yummy!
The fact that i'm packing up soon to go to my home town / Washington


----------



## GuyMontag

skygazer said:


> my family
> ice cream
> my old mechanical pencil
> my mage
> gackt camui


I have an old mechanical pencil myself that I really like. I've had it about 6 years I think.

Reading
The spring weather
All in the Family(more so a few days a go)
Family
Cola


----------



## felula

1. Warm, spring/summer days

2. Curling up under a soft blanket to read an exciting, page-turning book

3. Ice Cream!

4. God, my family and my doggie : )

5. Zoning out while listening to music


----------



## cgj93

1. Drawing
2. Drawing
3. Drawing
4. Drawing
5. Drawing


----------



## anonxed

pita said:


> borscht
> my garden
> the sun
> chickens
> dexter


ohhhhh, I frickin love Dexter


----------



## Artemis225

God, My family, animals,books, and mini coopers


----------



## losinghope

1) My herbal smelling panda bear.
2) The sun and summer wheather.
3) The fact that yesterday seemed like a step forward in a good direction for once.
4) stuffing with gravy.
5) faith hill- this kiss song


----------



## pita

anonxed said:


> ohhhhh, I frickin love Dexter


I know, right? I am losing my mind waiting for s6.


----------



## Lasair

- My upbeat self
- The taste of my chewable vitamin c food supplements
- Warm shower which I will have in 10 mins
- fast internet connection
- Having a lot of unwatched films already downloaded


----------



## BuzzAldrin

• my boyfriend _always, not just 'at the moment'_:heart
• criminal minds 
• tea
• caramel chew chew ice cream 
• getting paid


----------



## Paris23

My bf (always), my family, yoga, chicken fried rice and salmon, my body, music


----------



## hisblueheaven

Well as of this very moment I'm loving my cigarette. It's getting a ton of lip action from me lol. :haha


----------



## atticusfinch

long conversations on the phone with lin
the thunder clouds above my head that's scaring my sister
strawberry cream frappucino 
this song
my mom's hospitality and help


----------



## EnchantingGhost

1. Blonde hair 
2. Banana milkshake
3. My bicycle (which I do not own yet but will own very soon!)
4. Accents
5. Painting


----------



## twilson1

payday coming up, a week off work, fake tan (has to be said!), planning my holiday, shopping for my holiday


----------



## SMOOZIE

*These:*

1. this positive forum
2. Rich H.
3. smileys to choose from on the right hand side of this message window
4. sleep
5. memories of hot (in my view) men in the train

I'd list more.


----------



## josh23

1. Legs
2. Vaginas
3. Boobs
4. Eyes
5. ....Did I mention boobs?


----------



## dreamofmylifetime

Modern Family
My family
Michael Jackson
Basketball
"The 40-Year-Old Virgin"

I know 2 of those are tv/movies and one is music but atm it's what's making me happy


----------



## ReincarnatedRose

The wind
The Rain
My Family
Animals
Life


----------



## PHD in Ebonics

twilson1
SMOOZIE
josh23
wishmychildhood
ReincarnatedRose


----------



## sanspants08

1. That feeling of "zoom" I get when I go down a hill on my bike. 
2. Free BBQ tonight at work.
3. My cat. 
4. Traveling on a whim 
5. Everywhere I've ever traveled on a whim, except New Jersey.


----------



## BluButterfly

1.sleep
2.cookie dough ice cream
3.prince harry 
4.talk radio
5.(errrm...can't think)


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

1. My new flatmate
2. My new flatmate's stephen king books/dvd collection
3. New army-like winter boots
4. The yummy mandarins I'm about to devour
5. Anticipating the weekend, woohoo catching up on lost sleep and having more time on my hands


----------



## josh23

Psychedelic Breakfast said:


> twilson1
> SMOOZIE
> josh23
> wishmychildhood
> ReincarnatedRose


----------



## twilson1

Psychedelic Breakfast said:


> twilson1
> SMOOZIE
> josh23
> wishmychildhood
> ReincarnatedRose


I made it to number one!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Soundgarden -superunknown-
Parmesan
Fresh laundry smell
Dropping in and wiping out
That stretch where you bring your left knee to your right shoulder and visa versa.


----------



## factmonger

Bubble tea
Dark chocolate
My camera
The current weather
My noisy cat


----------



## Choci Loni

Rhubarb pie
My family
Dolphins
The Noise Made by People (Broadcast)
Lampposts by night, in the rain, that reflect their light in wet asphalt


----------



## twilson1

frozen yoghurt
starbucks
sunshine
SUMMER!
and one to put a downer on things - what i HATE - hayfever!


----------



## FairleighCalm

My toes.


----------



## Ambitious

I love my tunez
I love my lil sister
I love my mates
I love the event im going to on sunday
I love the volunteer work i do


----------



## Neutrino

Cool air
iPod
Dog
Sleep
Bed


----------



## twilson1

nails done 
family
christmas
snuggling
movie night


----------



## Jess32247

1. My cat
2. My hamster
3. My one friend
4. My hoodie
5. Can't say it or I'll get in trouble lol


----------



## Lasair

Listening to new music
My new colourful hairbands
Feeling good
My dinner date with my best friend on Thursday
And the fact that I am going to make something to eat now!


----------



## layitontheline

Treadmill
Warmth of the sun
Porn
Mustard yellow colour
My body cream


----------



## SMOOZIE

1. SMOOZIE
2. SMOOZIE
3. SMOOZIE
4. SMOOZIE
5. SMOOZIE

Love ya baby! You're my best.


----------



## twilson1

beyonce
adele
nicki minaj
busta rhymes
spice girls

YES I LOVE A VARIETY!


----------



## shymtealhead

it's a nice cool summer night tonight
"Destiny" by Winter
Straight Talk (non contract cell phone service)
Sobe No Fear
Novembers Doom "Aphotic"


----------



## GlassPaperBag

COLD PILLOWS
Sunny day
Glee (sigh)
Going for a walk soon
There's a nice smell in the house... I think someone's making cookies. . .


----------



## twilson1

one tree hill
gossip girl
90210
glee
jersey shore


----------



## Shannanigans

1. earth
2. music
3. summer
4. my family
5. people


----------



## scorpio26

1. my husband
2. my daughter
3. my pets
4. the beautiful state of Alaska ( not happy about moving back to MD next year -.-)
5. ...i think i'm out


----------



## Losteagle

1: My Pets
2: My Car
3: My Computer
4: Music I Listen Too
5: My Friends (IRL and On-Line)


----------



## twilson1

poodles
pugs
bbm
summer
holidays!


----------



## polardude18

My Family
Melody Gardot
The direction I am trying to take with my life
My computer
Animal crackers


----------



## Losm

My pets
Nice weather
My new camera
Cuddles
Exercise!


----------



## Neptunus

Frozen raspberries.
Low-carb desserts. 
Stevia.
Sleeping late.
Peace & quiet.


----------



## Onomatopoeia

Family
Exercising
Friends
New Shades
Sunny Days


----------



## josh23

1. Lang Lang
2. SAS
3. My ex (sigh)
4. Music in general...
5. Comedy


----------



## Alistair

God
Life partner
Music
Parents
Children


----------



## Jessie203

I can't believe I actually made a non-controversial thread that took off
Yay

1. Air conditioning
2. Cold-ish showers
3. Walking down the beach at night when my cousins and I rented that cabin
4. People
5. How good I was yesterday at handling the most outgoing insane manager on the planet's interview


----------



## Paris23

My bed
My hair and body
My uncle
My courage
& My perseverence


----------



## EagerMinnow84

1. My cat, Penny
2. My books
3. Air Conditioning
4. The anticipation of sweater weather
5. My mom


----------



## Scarlet Tanager

Music
Food
Life
Cats
Love


----------



## kitkatstar1

Cats, jigsaws, lasagne, my dad, my sister


----------



## Event Horizon

Family, boyfriend, my dog, life, God.


----------



## Weirdo87

My beatiful girlfriend
Mum
Sister
Football (soccer)
Music


----------



## ForAllTime

The people in my life, trees, books, music and my room.


----------



## Lasair

Cocoanut ice cream
knitting
driving my car
my car
Thoughts of going back to college


----------



## Raisins

My cat
My hat
Silence
Music
My Ipod


----------



## lupusrex

- this site, which I just found
- 2 AM submarine sandwich delivery
- this bowl
- my new fan
- I have a moon pie left.


----------



## Alchemist

my work
friends
trees in front of my house
my car
my new courage


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

1) New job - fresh start
2) Boss approved leave
3) Rugby World Cup tix for two matches
4) Accomodation & travel for RWC booked
5) Only 3 more weeks :-D


----------



## aquilla

rainy evenings with hot coffee,milk chocolate, Italy, Andrew, J. Irving's "widow for one year"


----------



## keyla965

1 My family
2 Hazel, my dog
3my hype headphones that i dont use enough
4 This site and the people 
5 and mangas


----------



## DreamyDove

I luy..... my sweet kitty.... my love-dear..... my relaxation time right now...... Chinese food..... and my computer time...


----------



## equiiaddict

My boyfriend/best friend, my pets, music, food, summer


----------



## frillylove

Perfect, ripe peaches.
"Midnight City" by M83.
John Water's books.
Kubrick's films.
Benedict Cumberbatch's neck.


----------



## stupiditytries

Radiohead
Sleep
Running
Powerade
Studio Ghibli movies


----------



## twocrows

my new living situation
greek yogurt with blueberries
my kitty cat
my mother and step dad
spending time with my new boyfriend


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

1) My workmates
2) The biggest loser competition that's on at work
3) Eating healthy & cutting down on junk
4) Sleeping better these days
5) Vogels soy and linseed bread. Yum



twocrows said:


> greek yogurt with blueberries


That sounds Y.U.M


----------



## Pangur Ban

1. My boyfriend
2. My mom
3. My cat
4. Music
5. Ice cream


----------



## leonardess

1. large breakfasts
2. the neighbor's cats
3. my bran - spankin new nine dollar vacuum
4. beer
5. bottle openers


----------



## layitontheline

Sporcle
Nail polish
Sandals
Menthol cigs
Game shows


----------



## Syndacus

1. My GF
2. My Job
3. Papa John's Pizza @ $11
4. Dallas vs Jets game in 2 hrs
5. Dead Island game.


----------



## TheOutsider

1. Netflix
2. Making jewelry
3. My mom
4. The fun time me and my had at the casino last night.
5. Chinese buffet with my mom


----------



## Robodontopus

Leslie Feist's voice, A Song of Ice and Fire book series, Breaking Bad, ice cream cake, and the movie Biutiful


----------



## Neutrino

1. House (not the show, the house I live in...it's cold outside!)
2. Pillows
3. Mobile SAS 
4. New cell phone that works beautifully!
5. Sneezing


----------



## Buriteri

waffles
geckos
candles
stickers
& piercings.
but i'll probably have a whole different list by tomorrow. happens everyday


----------



## caramellow

1. My husband
2. My son
3. Music--too many genres/artists to mention!
4. Twitter
5. My therapist--she is getting me to think about my situations and myself in new ways


----------



## kosherpiggy

pizza, iced tea, my tambourine, bagels, jewish people lol


----------



## victoriangirl

My amazing cats
Music
Movies
Weekends
Books


----------



## Alchemist

books
internet
this forum
ness cafe 
my family


----------



## Insane1

Nothing
Nothing
Nothing
Nothing

Did I forgot to mention Nothing ?


----------



## DanielleLee

My bed comforter, my cat, this forum, boyfriend, family.


----------



## sapik

internet
movie
tv series
games
this section, which is full of positiveness and always lift me up!!


----------



## anonymous soul

my dreams
marijuana
music
my puppy
hmm .... maybe just 4


----------



## Lasair

That I am back in college
That I am living with someone I know 
That the hot water is working
That my friend is coming to visit on Thursday
That in friday we are have a road trip home


----------



## Mr. SandMan

women 
basketball
medicine
dead mans
gettin a good work out in


----------



## Nico1986

Chris Rea
My physical fitness, best its been in years
Signing up for Italian classes
My brother now living near me after a year on the other side of the world
My cooking


----------



## James_Russell

Drinking 
Music
My Bass guitar
Positive thinking
...Drinking again


----------



## KumagoroBeam

doctor who, music, this city, cigarettes, solitude.


----------



## danberado

Tiny Fuppets
Chili con carne
Comfy socks
Major league baseball
Adventure Time.


----------



## Cerrada

My boyfriend
My best friend
My cat
Beer
HOTSAUCE


----------



## buckeyefan1

Hugging and kissing my little sister.
Hugging and kissing my adorable nephew.
Air conditioning.
Las Vegas.
The playlist I made on my MP3.

Damn, that was hard. Was going to put something about my husband, but then he complained in the middle of my making this list that the electric bill is too high because I want it cooler in the house!


----------



## Escape Artist

Family
Geosciences
Music
Making connections with people
Success


----------



## orchidsandviolins

My family, dogs, The Avett Brothers, my roommates, my major


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

My dad
Holidays
Rugby
My flat 
This feeling I have that everything's going to be okay.


----------



## CWe

The Weather
My Nephews
My Soda
Football
Music


----------



## Kim Ung-yong

Anime, my custom built computer, my apartment, ground beef, and getting double + additional bonus minutes when ever I add an airtime card to my cellphone.


----------



## factmonger

1. Garlic
2. Hot weather
3. Laughing to the point when your stomach muscles feel tired
4. Piercings
5. Random fact acquiring


----------



## Double Indemnity

Cupcakes, cats, the Packers, Lady Gaga, Fall. That about sums up my life actually.


----------



## Paper Samurai

C++ (so beautifully complicated lol) 
Music 
A good film 
Football (or soccer to some) 
Lifting weights/jogging (both give me a natural high )


----------



## regimes

my extremely comfortable pillow.
my thirty sleeping bettas.
my dog who is a doll.
the heat and all its cold weather in september already?! banishing powers.
my mom who has been extremely understanding lately.


----------



## AllToAll

Yelle
Greek Myth class
My mom
My new sweater (shout out to H&M)
My clean sheets


----------



## Innamorata

My daughter.
This site.
My new Avril Lavigne album.
Dr Who.
My new bracelet.


----------



## cher35

My sweet cat, light margaritas, cookie dough, pajama pants, reading magazines


----------



## metta

Cartoons
My family
Reading good fiction
My bedroom
Autumn scenery


----------



## dada

Scol, family. Finding job,
how can be anormal again.... Withowt dis anxiety


----------



## nbar

my family, my cats, my best friend, music, spring weather


----------



## TheOutsider

Mastodon
My niece
Facebook
My friends, that despite turning them down refuse to give up on me
and Kitties


----------



## juliaroberto

My God and my family at the most and Horror movies,music,my lovely sweet friends


----------



## rgrwng

Mastodon
Tera-dactyl
Triceratops
Saber tooth Tiger
Tyrannosaurus


----------



## layitontheline

"dream on"
vodka
sleeping
chai tea
anthropology


----------



## BobtheBest

Ice-cold weather
Lemonade
Video games
Women
Professional football


----------



## TheOutsider

rgrwng said:


> Mastodon
> Tera-dactyl
> Triceratops
> Saber tooth Tiger
> Tyrannosaurus


harharhar


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

1. My sometimes crazy but always supportive family
2. School - it actually feels great to be back. Scared of my seminar classes this year, but life is all about tackling new challenges and growing.
3. Footwork drills - my feet and calves hurt, but improvement is worth a little pain! 
4. My new sponsor 
5. Thursdays - Big Bang Theory and Jersey Shore; what could be better???


----------



## mondayeyes

This forum, Glee, my comfy bed, the quiet, and this refreshing bottle of water.


----------



## Kim Ung-yong

1) My apartment
2) My computer
3) My car
4) Living off campus
5) Watching National Geographic on YouTube


----------



## Liana27

My family, music, my girly nights out, watching a good film, playing xbox.


----------



## Shannanigans

the awesome youtube vloggers I've discovered that always make me smile
my ever-supportive, somewhat naiive family
my true friends
my groovy car
and God and Jesus


----------



## artandis

1) my dogs
2) Starbucks Chai Tea Lattes
3) Doctor Who, Big Bang Theory
4) My blazer and Doctor Who t-shirt
5) I've gone for a run everyday this week! Woo go me!


----------



## Scarlet Tanager

Romance
Writing stories
Cats


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

1. cafe-like instant mochas
2. long walks
3. living in the country
4. work mates
5. weather is getting warmer, come on summer


----------



## Kim Ung-yong

Nooses
Bridges
Skyscrapers
High Calibur Pistols
Poison


----------



## LilA67

My bed, my pets, languages, my imagination, and music!


----------



## beherit

1. College, it was scary at first, but i am enjoying having a normal life. 
2. Late night walks with my friend
3. Acoustic guitar, im not too bad at this lol
4. finding a ton of new great bands lately.
5. Discovering new cities to travel to for later this year.


----------



## insanityartist

The warm weather
Mango sorbet
Green tea
My cat
My artwork


----------



## josh23

1. Franz Liszt
2. South Park
3. Criminal Minds
4. My cat
5. Raspberry Soda and Chocolate Biscuit Magnums, as well as cornettos.


----------



## mcmuffinme

1. escapism
2. crushes (i so rarely like people)
3. family
4. drugs
5. school


----------



## trendyfool

1. SINGING
2. Poetry
3. Sleeping
4. This certain brand of yogurt
5. The interesting people at school


----------



## caflme

My Son
The Mr.
My Cat
Hot and Spicy Food
Triple Lemon Frozen Yogurt


----------



## Keith

Family
Pets
Music
Meditation
Sports


----------



## Neptunus

Michio said:


> Nooses
> Bridges
> Skyscrapers
> High Calibur Pistols
> Poison


Nice! :lol

Chocolate
Coffee
Netflix
Homemade rice hot-packs.
Apple pie.


----------



## Lyrical Lonely

My boyfriend.
My best friend. (Those two make up my 'real' family.)
The rain
Nature
AND CHINESE FOOD OMNOMNOMNOM


----------



## Radiata

1. My bf. 
2. My friends.
3. My dog.
4. Cloudy weather.
5. My clothes. 

:heart


----------



## man w/ no name

Life, My GF, My awareness, Myself, All of you


----------



## trendyfool

Nothing right now :/


----------



## 0lly

New Laptop, Amazon Kindle, my cat, Parents and Star Trek.


----------



## Tess4u

My health, new clothes, money, class, the weekends


----------



## AnnaM

my computer
my ipod
my phone
music 
my clothes


----------



## dlennr

God
the night sky
my cats
books
a person who shall remain unnamed


----------



## miminka

tea lights
blue lavendar
drone
Teshigahara and Noguchi 
wool


----------



## supersoshychick

boyfriend
youtube
writing
fantasizing
dreams


----------



## march_hare

Orange juice
The sun
Music
Breathing
Art


----------



## dandynamo

Sour Cream & Onion Pringles
Flutter of having a crush
Day Dreaming
Being in the comfort of my own room browsing the net with music
Rugby


----------



## mondayeyes

The Office
Kind words
Hope
My Mom
Having something to look forward to


----------



## Double Indemnity

Ganja
Honeycrisp apples
Warm chocolate chip cookies
That I don't have to work tomorrow
iPhone


----------



## cellophanegirl

Nothing
Nothing
Nothing
Nothing
Nothing


----------



## I Am Annie

Ruby
EJ
My family (and friends that I consider to be family)
The blue sky
The chance of rebuilding and knowing that there can only be improvement from here

:love2:love2:love2:love2


----------



## Addler

1. My cats: I've got five of them, and they're all lovely in their own ways.
2. Sewing: I've made a bunch of pieces of clothing and repaired countless more.
3. The radio: there's a local variety station that plays a great selection of music.
4. Being employed: I'm glad I have steady employment and a paycheck, however small.
5. Baked beans. I just found an organic vegan brand, and omg, they're delicious.


----------



## olschool

ear muffs
jogging pants
internet
coffee
chairs


----------



## march_hare

One person in particular...
Nature
Pencil drawings
Coconut cake
Exciting plans


----------



## vaness

1.internet
2.sas
3.Pain
4.Love
5.Anything Near, Nothing Inside, Everything


----------



## Shuraiya

Happyness 
School
Love
Sky
Stars
Family

^^ I am enjoying my life so much at the moment! So much new experiences which make me feel so good! I think I am growing over SA if I keep doing things like this =3 !


----------



## candiedsky

the few good runs i've had lately, my cats, my name is earl... already struggling for the other two.... um, yoga, and how fast my hair is growing.


----------



## candiedsky

cellophanegirl said:


> Nothing
> Nothing
> Nothing
> Nothing
> Nothing


i was initially going to post this.


----------



## Ckg2011

My Family.
BMX Riding.
My Family.
Sleeping.
State of Florida. (Although Not The State I'm Currently Living In  )


----------



## Podee

My boyfriend. The photography of Duane Michals. Cheese. Walking along the river at sunset. Zombies.


----------



## meganmila

Animals, Homeland, Cool weather, Halloween, Nostalgia. I don't want Halloween to be over heh


----------



## Poisoned

Music, Bike Riding, Cooler Weather, Books, Graham Crackers w/ Milk <3


----------



## Skertusmaximus

food
animals
sky
family
drivers lisence


----------



## sweetD

My music
My music
Being positive is working
Exercise is working
Being on my own but that's just today


----------



## Double Indemnity

My iPod
My bed
Cold weather
That my co-worker is not here
Internet


----------



## CountingClockwise

Emailing
Internet memes
The actor Mathew Gray Gubler
The song Pink by Aerosmith
Buying shoes


----------



## lste00

*5 things*

My Stu, my family, my car, my job, walks .


----------



## alwaysmistaken

Family, Gym, Music, Friends, Him


----------



## sansd

chai, apples, fog, nice shades of blue, almost all my clothes being clean


----------



## march_hare

Giant cups of tea,
anticipating that my friend will send me a text (probably will turn into a feeling I do not love if I don't receive it haha!)
ageing hippies,
my cousins,
being warm.


----------



## Ashley1990

one bestfriend -Mark,One Tv star -Arnav Singh Raejada,My mom,Brother n my sister


----------



## superfantastisch

sleep 
summer fruits
new music
the fact that summer holidays start in about 23 days
new found motivation to do stuff


----------



## eh3120

Green Tea
White nail polish 
My piano 
My ugg boots (so warm)
Listening to music with my cousin


----------



## Cat House

God, my mom, my pets, my house, and the fact that I can come up with more than 5 things.


----------



## EagerMinnow84

* The smell of fallen soggy leaves on a brisk evening. 
* My _Roaring 20's Jazz_ album. 
* The perfect weather for drinking tea. Especially at night. 
* The two oddly good charcoal drawings I created. 
* Dancing around the apartment, pretending I know what I am doing.


----------



## Ken 103

The Chicago skyline

"Lost"

The iPad

Algebra

The "Cookie-In-A-Skillet" at the Showplace Icon movie theater


----------



## danabeaton

30 Seconds To Mars
Writing
My bed
Coffee
Vegetables

I am SO RANDOM.


----------



## JS13

My Life
My friends
My Connects
My family
Music


----------



## Eraque

My pets
The house
My laptop
Batman: TAS
Alternative Rock


----------



## saara

hope
music
books
cuddly animals
comfy hoodies ^_^


----------



## GaaraAgain

My family (especially my younger brother and baby cousin)
My best friends
Naruto (and Shippuden)
Well made lasagna or chicken of any kind
Music


----------



## artynerd

Him, family, having a best friend, Pet, Cakes, Pizza and more..


----------



## mondayeyes

Film
Brendon Urie's voice
Eel maki
My new underwear
Planning for NaNoWriMo


----------



## JackNoah

Eli Lieb's music, early morning, black coffee, Tumblr, my dslr.


----------



## cassandraobrero

*5 things*

books, music, food, sleeping AND inspite of my intense struggles right now, LIVING


----------



## march_hare

Getting paid
Planning weekends away
Bedtime!
Getting fit
Houseplants


----------



## czersalad19

My body
my nails (quit the habit chewing nails)
my mood: happy
this post
my life


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

1. White tips/manicures
2. Treadmills
3. Sleeping 8 hours daily
4. Music in the office
5. Avacados! Sooooo gooooooood.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Kennnie said:


> ill just say food


Haha 'ummm, food, food and err, food.... food, aaaaand... Let me think. Food.'


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

1. Someone
2. Sleep-ins
3. Coconut curries
4. Ice skating
5. Bass guitar


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

My bf, the friends I do have, family, video games, food


----------



## moderate S A D

charisma in a can, more friends, not to have S.A.D, money omg i need money, not to have S.A.D 

id put that all 5 times but i want those tings too especialy me' money (mr.krabs voice)


----------



## moderate S A D

oh and a longboard so i can cruise until i've left behind my life and the person i am


----------



## The Overthinker

My Family, Movies, the Internet, Music, and Chocolate


----------



## JGreenwood

Double edged razor blades, Butch Walker, hot baths, The Walking Dead, and My Pumas


----------



## EmptyRoom

Music

Daylight savings time

The internet

Pajamas

Mudkips


----------



## Elizabeth419

Hour long trance mixes, being young enough to do whatever I want, how I have nearly succeeded in overcoming sa, black liquid eyeliner, caffeine.


----------



## Miss Meggie

My boyfriend, my cats, my iPhone4S, hot chocolate with mini marshmallows, and my sister.


----------



## PDXRyan

My dog, my cat, not doing homework at all this weekend, the colors of fall, my roommates baby


----------



## Toad Licker

Music
Music
Music
Music
Music


----------



## Double Indemnity

Flannel sheets
Cold weather
My cats
My dentist
My therapist


----------



## Think_For_Yourself

My car
Chex Mix
Sprite
Vaginas
Geisha by Cyberoptix


----------



## Metal_Heart

1. The autumn in Seattle (seriously, I wish it was like this back in the UK)
2. Take it all in by Trent Dabbs.. what an amazing song
3. My brother.. he always makes me feel better.
4. Famous Dave's
5. Wordpress


----------



## Abfootball75

My fiancé
My family
My friends
Food
My Siberian husky Sadie


----------



## nairam

Family
Friends
Pets
Music
Food


----------



## telepathic

Music
Old school video games
Art
Family
Women


----------



## moveon

Music
My closest friend
My classmates
My keyboard
Foggy days like today


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

1. The supportive people in my life
2. Learning
3. Finding peace with myself
4. Being home ;o)
5. Being healthy!


----------



## KiwiGirl

My son
My pet birds
To be alive
My close friends
My family


----------



## Vexed

Makeup, rabbits, weight loss, iced coffees.

I sound so materialistic.


----------



## SweetPinkDreams

-My budgie
-My family
-My friends
-Being healthy
-Myself


----------



## khmerkid904

My family, my friends, my health, my job, and my ability to enjoy all the fruits of life

ETA: Forgot one. I'm cheating cause this makes 6 total..the INTERNET!

We all have so much in common


----------



## NjoyDfriendZ

*My Macbook
Music
My sister
Television
Food*


----------



## Dying note

- the new *Evanescence* record 
- my piano
- my mother
- my exercise bike
- the last song I wrote


----------



## SoSolo

central heating, my family , playing music, upcoming holidays, the paintings i made in my room, not being sick or missing a limb


----------



## Nesa

-art
-food
-my family
-my laptop
-my guinea pigs :heart


----------



## shana

Our air-conditioner, my parents and sister, having a house to live in, having a car to get to places, having safe water to drink. I'm grateful to be so blessed.


----------



## MrZi

1. sleep
2. food
3. the cold weather
4. music
5. days off!


----------



## miminka

Eva Hesse/Luc Tuymans/Gerhard Richter
absurdist theatre
Kusmi tea
the erotic sketches of Egon Schiele 
sleep


----------



## Lasair

- My cereal
- My freedom
- The peace and quite of now, with just soft music
- My just washed hair
- The fact that my room is so warm


----------



## JayDontCareEh

GST rebate cheques
Honey Bunches of Oats cereal
Martin Scorsese films
Carling lager
Not having to get out of bed at 6am


----------



## kosherpiggy

this guy
jem
walking around and doing nothing
dancing
daydreaming


----------



## MsDaisy

At this moment, I love...

Me, because im the only one here at the moment
my fuzzy warm blankets
SAS forums
my surround sound system
my cat is purring snuggled up next to me


----------



## saara

1.Music (Imogen Heap right now in particular.)
2.Peace late at night.
3.My kitty
4.Seeing an old film I loved (Before Sunrise)
5.New friends (Dan):yes


----------



## Lostinsilence

1.God(Most important)
2.My family
3.My guitars
4.Music
5.Food
*Bonus*
6.SAS


----------



## papaSmurf

saara said:


> 4.Seeing an old film I loved (Before Sunrise)


^What a great movie! Be sure to check out Before Sunset as well, it's a wonderful follow-up.

1. Running shoes
2. Earbud headphones, the kind that block all outside noise
3. Cake pops
4. Discovering new music
5. The little hippo magnet I've got on my fridge


----------



## Wesses

my mom, my dad, my sister, my brother, my friends.....i'm lucky to have healthy family


----------



## Marshmallow

#1 - Friendly people 
#2 - Hugs 
#3 - Chocolate + carbs are equal haha
#4 - Smoking, not good I know...
#5 - Comedy, cause it feels so good to laugh


----------



## Skyliner

At this point in time:

1. My Sony MDR-7506 headphones
2. Fruit shortcake biscuits
3. New Girl
4. My nice clean kitchen (I finally washed up...)
5. My bed


----------



## jessckuh

God, Blogs, The beginning of the year, my familia and black nail polish


----------



## Neutrino

1. SAS
2. IMing
3. Cell phones
4. Concerts
5. Airplanes

:3 teehee


----------



## Mr. SandMan

family cigarettes lemonaid spice, and the blessing of sleeping in a warm bed


----------



## Subwolf

1. Melting snow
2. Tea
3. Chiptune music
4. Receiving parcels in the mail
5. Thinking of the things I have plan to do this year that will me with my SA


----------



## flykiwi

1. Eating healthy
2. Doing crunches/ weights
3. Losing weight
4. Re-reading the Harry potter books
5. Re-reading Deathnote.
6. Not having customers being rude to me.


----------



## Nekomata

Family
The stuff my parents buy me
My cat
The Alex Rider series of books
My teddy bear <3 xD


----------



## chicken

my boyfriend
my rabbit
my room
doing yoga
last kiss - taylor swift


----------



## kanra

Reading, anime, manga, sleeping, and food, I guess.


----------



## Catnap

1. The internet, for allowing me access to emotional support, entertainment and educational/interactive opportunities. 

2. My computer, for not breaking down yet. 

3. My cat, for being so cute and letting me snuggle her. 

4. Music, for energizing me, giving me hope and courage, changing my mood when I feel depressed and helping me get things done/spend time productively. 

5. SAS, for the really lovely people I've talked to and not feeling so alone. :squeeze


----------



## layitontheline

1. quinoa
2. someecards.com
3. criminology teacher
4. smashbox foundation
5. sex


----------



## avoidobot3000

1. Music
2. IMing with E. for several hours every day
3. Legs and Lips
4. Bacon
5. Beer


----------



## Bunyip

technology
cold weather
cats
tea
male anatomy


----------



## Lasair

1. Jodie's latest book that I'm reading
2. That I don't have college, work or placement tomorrow
3. That my next assignment is not due for another 16 days
4. The new music I downloaded
5. False nails


----------



## Mr Mug

1. ThePirateBay
2. SAS
3. Smoking
4. Music
5. Water


----------



## dmpj

My cat.
Bruno Mars.
my electric blanket.
I can only think of three :b


----------



## KelsKels

my boyfriend
Dr. Pepper
SAS
the walking dead
spaghetti


----------



## Kuhle

My cat
My 25th anniversary Zelda posters
This song I'm listening to
The soup I had yesterday
The miniature roses my dad gave me for Valentine's Day
Tiger & Bunny

There's six because six things to love is better than five.


----------



## cafune

Music.
Certain people in my life.
Sleep.
The sun & a bright, clear blue sky.
The thought of a vacation.

Cheated by putting the sun and a clear blue sky together. Couldn't choose.


----------



## fallen18

Coffee, family, music, the ocean, and the sun


----------



## michaelgroves

Music
Music
Music
Music
Music


----------



## wheatonkid

freedom (alone time), food, palringo, watching sports, late nights


----------



## brothersport

God,my sister,music,literture,my dogs


----------



## Boring Loser

1. Finding out you have a lot more money saved up than you thought you did.
2. Reading
3. Flowers
4. Days where there is actually sunlight
5. Realizing you're not that afraid of something anymore.


----------



## violetta

My face, haha. Finally no spots! My cat, MW, my holiday, the new clothes I've recently bought


----------



## JenN2791

In no particular order:

1. My furry bunny stuffed animal <3 it's so adorable.
2. My classes, minus the major HW load lately haha
3. Seeing the light in how I must improve, and actually doing it lately as of Thurs. 
4. Nutella
5. Jewelry.


----------



## IfUSeekAmy

music(especially dubstep), my bed, my laptop, my parents, swimming


----------



## papaSmurf

1. Airborne
2. Corn flakes
3. Fluffy duvets
4. Triple-strong cups of yerba maté
5. Dusting off old music


----------



## czersalad19

trance,dubstep,going to raves, having internet at home, the fact that someones going to read what i'm contributing to this awesome forum!


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555

1. pizza
2. my life, and the fact I have today free, free to get giddy like a little girl at that thought
3. 



4. pizza
5. horror story books are AWESOME


----------



## Wales

My amazing dog who has been there for me for the last 5 years
My mother who has supported me through everything and has always been there
My home because it's set in such a beautiful enviroment
My body because it's allowed me to go where i wanted and comfort me when i felt down
My brothers because they accept me as i am, and expect nothing from me for their love.


----------



## Vex01

Sunshine
My husband
My pets
Health
Mountains


----------



## angiemarie

dancing, skating, working out, house music, my boyfriend when he isn't being a turd.


----------



## Tentative

-My new apartment
-Awesome music to abuse my neck to
-Having an awesome family
-Having people to relate to
-I have next week off, yay!


----------



## Lasair

- Radiohead
- My alone time
- my meeting someone achievement
- The Jodi Picoult book I'm reading
- My simple phone


----------



## Insanityonthego

Eating organically
Walking at the park
using all natural beauty products
the idea of independence
Piercings


----------



## WhatWentWrong

5 things i love hmmm.. my mum, bacon, completing projects, the sunshine and laughter


----------



## Nez

The few friends I have
My Cat
My Family (even though they don't know me as well as my friends)
My Apartment
Heavy Metal


----------



## PauloandI

5 Things:

- Protein Powder
- Fresh Air
- Starbucks
- My Family


----------



## Buerhle

Andrew Bird
My dogs
My dog just rested her head on my foot.
Music

(4 things for now :um


----------



## Fruitcake

My parents.
My boyfriend.
Going to the pet store to play with the bunnies and kittens and to be surrounded by animal lovers.
Mint hot chocolate.
Having superpowers in my dreams.


----------



## Elona

My violin (it is really helping me right now), my best friend (who I would not find piece without) Chess, my job (its going so well at the moment) and finally my new flat, which I share with my best friend.
I am in a good place right now. Mentally speaking.


----------



## Rosedubh

My motivation, the holidays, my friends, my family, starting a new book


----------



## Neutrino

Internet
Sleep
Bed
iPod
3:15 pm


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

1. Living alone
2. Dancing around the flat
3. Blasting music
4. Driving to random places
5. Baking/Cooking for friends


----------



## kosherpiggy

Married with Children
Kesha
taquitos
Nancy Wilson
Peg Bundy


----------



## ChrissyQ

My laptop<3, my new apartment, my friends (Lisa, Dion, Kelly,) and my dog Duffy,
and excercising it increases my self asteem a lil,


----------



## rosethorn

my cat my hunny and of course cheeeeese!!!!!


----------



## Lasair

1. my new phone
2. having a new friend
3. The thought of a new placement
4. My last placement results
5. My presence


----------



## rambo

Myself
My intelligence
My courage
Music
Socializing


----------



## olesilentone

bass guitar/ certain family members/ spring on the approach, summer not too far/ it's always sunny in philadelphia/ Ron Wilson being fired


----------



## JesseKS

1. Walking Dead
2. Walking Dead.
3. Walking Dead.
4. Walking Dead.
5. Coffee.


----------



## theguru416

1. My family (miss them)
2. my dogs (miss them too)
3. my room
4. Netflix
5. Sports


----------



## leonardess

1. Stephen Fry
2. Drew
3. Stephen Fry
4. Stephen Fry
5. Stephen Fry


----------



## UgShy

1. My puppy
2. Crown Royal
3. Quietness
4. The weather

5. Red mango... mmmmmmmm


----------



## Marlon

1. Music
2. Learning foreign languages
3. My grades
4. My parents (been getting along with them)
5. MYSELF!


----------



## Lasair

- My new placement
- My new shower routine
- My newly shaved legs
- Learning sign language
- Chocolate


----------



## Radiata

1. Drawing
2. My dog
3. Van Gogh
4. Fried calimari
5. Laying in bed after a shower~


----------



## up123

God, health, my family, my great Uni, Cats


----------



## GChopsticks125

In no particular order:

1. Chinese Food
2. Frozen yogurt/ice-cream 
3. My family
4. My hair
5. Chocolates/Candy/Hot Chocolate


----------



## sweetlady9783

1) My family
2) My two weenie dogs
3)My tomato plants
4)DIY Network
5)Walking


----------



## Neal

1. Parents
2. My kindle (not just love it but IN love with it)
3. Mass Effect 3
4. Those doughnuts with the chocolate on the top and creme inside 
5. Supernatural


----------



## itislisa

My dogs, my family, music, science and smoking bans.


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555

Internet people
Music, in general music kicks ***
New tastes and new types of food <3
Reading books
Thinking about innovation in video games


----------



## xmisunderstoodx

My boyfriend, My family, God, SASers, my life


----------



## Mr Mug

1. World Of Goo
2. Women, why don't they like me :cry
3. Smoking
4. Sleeping
5. My bass, and my other bass


----------



## CoolSauce

1. music
2. people with similar mindsets as me
3. taking off my socks while laying in bed before I go to sleep
4. chocolate milk
5. my (sort of) new headphones


----------



## Christina123

Showers. Dresses. Dogs. Fruit tea. Shoes.


----------



## Christina123

Mr Mug said:


> 1. World Of Goo
> 2. Women, why don't they like me :cry
> 3. Smoking
> 4. Sleeping
> 5. My bass, and my other bass


I'm a woman and I like you.


----------



## Dannie

My supportive boyfriend who is the only person who has ever truly accepted me, my big brother for trying to take on the father role in both his and my lives, my best friend for letting me know it's ok that we don't talk as often as we would like, meaningful stories and movies that make menstop and think, and my little gremlin <3 (my cat Grimmie)


----------



## Yogurt

1. Desperate Housewives
2. Pretty Little Liars
3. The fact that I'm getting my car very soon
4. Rihanna's album
5. Texas Roadhouse


----------



## A Void Ant

.


----------



## Aurora

1. My daughter
2. My pet parrots and bunny rabbit.
3. Summer Storms (although summers just over here in Melbourne Australia)
4. My recent trip to the tropics.
5. My friend and her daughter.


----------



## Namida

Big time rush, Kendall Schmidt,Carlos Pena Jr, my phone and fanfiction.net


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

1. Nurofen
2. Red bush tea - ginger/lemon flavoured
3. Home & Away
4. Six60
5. Roadtrips


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Wacky Wednesdays said:


> 1. Nurofen
> 2. Red bush tea - ginger/lemon flavoured
> *3. Home & Away*
> 4. Six60
> 5. Roadtrips


I have a theory that the Australian immigration board and Irish television are in cahoots, that show's on here at least two, if not three times a day, prime time slots right at lunch and right when the majority of kids come home from school. And the amount of young Irish emmigrating is phenominal.:b

I saw it recently and Irene looks like she's been reanimated from the dead haha. And there's _always_ a stalker, strewth!! what's up with that?!

Anyway, feck Nurofen, just buy generic Ibuprofen from your supermarket. Same stuff, different box.

___________--

Anyway five things..

-Kindle app
-Second hand jokes
-Cold water surfing
-HIIT
-Skype


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> I have a theory that the Australian immigration board and Irish television are in cahoots, that show's on here at least two, if not three times a day, prime time slots right at lunch and right when the majority of kids come home from school. And the amount of young Irish emmigrating is phenominal.:b
> 
> I saw it recently and Irene looks like she's been reanimated from the dead haha. And there's _always_ a stalker, strewth!! what's up with that?!
> 
> Anyway, feck Nurofen, just buy generic Ibuprofen from your supermarket. Same stuff, different box.


Ha! That's pretty funny, didn't realise it was such a regular occurence on Irish TV. Everyone's ridiculously goodlooking on H&A, shirtless hunks and bikini babes strutting their stuff on the beach, not surprised people want to move there. Tourism propaganda! Irene's a cancer survivor, lol, her eyes do look like they're ready to pop. She's been on that show forever though, surprised they haven't written her out. Stalkers eh, it's always the same storylines.

Haha I got told the same thing by my flattie, tried to get some ibuprofen but they were out of stock, so I settled for Nurofen


----------



## mzmz

Pineterest is pretty cool
SAS is a good site, but not chat becuase you guys are judgy *** hats
I like this DJ guy i've never met, i'll stalk him for a month then lose interest 
Coffee as always
why even right this? no one cares. Its sunny out here.


----------



## Radiata

Friends
Art
Future plans
Pendulum
My dog


----------



## gaucherie

My boyfriend, my cat, pizza, Dr. Pepper, & Beavis and Butt-head.


----------



## Deathsmelody

1.swtor


Mr Mug said:


> 2. Women, why don't they like me :cry


3.pastries
4.the hot dogs from Seven Eleven
5.The Black Keys


----------



## Farideh

My favorite flavor of chips, my job (because I get money but I actually hate my job), my car, my bed, and my own shower.


----------



## iluvpurpleandpugs

1. My parents and my extended family
2. My dogs
3. My nursing friends
4. My intelligence
5. Cute animal videos.


----------



## Fruitcake

1. The library.
2. Graphic novels.
3. People sitting down next to me at the library, allowing me to pretend to myself that they did so because they could sense my emanating awesomeness.
4. Listening to invigorating music while driving.
5. Mint slices.


----------



## Use Your Illusion

1. Metallica (S&M & The Unforgiven Trilogy Especially.)
2. The NHL season is getting pretty exciting, haven't followed it this closely for a while.
3. Wrestlemania is less than 2 weeks away, and I actually have a friend I can talk to about wrestling now. Also finally been able to sign up to a wrestling torrent site to feed my love of it. :b
4. I may have finally broken my addiction to Farmville, still working on the FB addiction in general.
5. A beautiful girl, whom I get butterflies thinking about.


----------



## papaSmurf

Fruitcake said:


> 3. People sitting down next to me at the library, allowing me to pretend to myself that they did so because they could sense my emanating awesomeness.


^Haha, this always makes my day as well.

1. Fancy teacups.
2. Stripey socks.
3. Tiny niece.
4. Story time.
5. Strange music.


----------



## EmptyRoom

Sleep
Music
Radiohead
Eyesight
Privacy


----------



## will22

1. The feeling after completing a large exam.
2. part-time college instead of full-time, the freedom I have, my more flexible schedule
3. my family being there for me and generous
4. my school's health center
5. going to dinner downtown with people that I feel comfortable around


----------



## emilygiselle

my dog, the fact that its not winter anymore, having my lovely close friends to talk to, almost being done with the semester and the excitement for an upcoming concert I'm going to.


----------



## betweensilence

God, music, hot showers, uninterrupted sleep and ice cream :clap


----------



## Xmsbby

Music, the fact that it's Friday, my awesome cuddly dog, the weather!, my mom. oh, not just at the moment, always!


----------



## Starlightx

My best friend, my family (pets included), music, shows (tv, amime, movies, ect) and my computer.


----------



## Debbiexoxoxo

laughing ,hearing someone singing,dancing ,being outdoors, chirping birds


----------



## TheDaffodil

1. Homemade pecan praline.
2. Pencils.
3. The temperature in my room.
4. Audiobooks.
5. The color green.


----------



## ohgodits2014

1. My new notebook
2. My new black pen
3. My multi-colored index cards
4. Patterns
5. Westlife


----------



## Shadow2009

1. Cover Drive (obsessed with them atm)
2. Milk (can't stop drinking it haha)
3. Chinos (bought like 5 pairs last week)
4. Hi tops (see above)
5. The weather


----------



## zukenca

1. my family
2. my boyfriend
3. asian food
4. books
5. ocean breeze and nature generally


----------



## TryingMara

The Hunger Games
Coffee
That's it's still light out in late afternoon
My kitty
Elvis Presley (I've been listening to his songs for the past hour).


----------



## gusstaf

1. Doctor Who
2. Doc Martin 
(2 very different British TV doctors, haha)
3. My puppy
4. The nice weather
5. My new T-shirt


----------



## John316C

I love that I still have a family.


----------



## Radiata

1. My family
2. My friends
3. Drawing
4. Being at the art studio
5. Therapy


----------



## Lateralus

This week I'm liking the following, in no particular order:

Hockey
Cheap wine
Retro video game music
30 Rock
Warmer weather


----------



## avoidobot3000

1. Fluffy clouds at twilight
2. Siestas
3. My online BFF
4. Music. 4 Life.
5. Making bad jokes


----------



## Sabriella

1. Raising Hope 
2. Netball
3. Tess of the D'Urbervilles (the book -- reading it now)
4. Mars Bar cookies
5. Tetris


----------



## JenN2791

In no particular order:

1. that I've had the power to really make myself happy when I want to be..
2. Managing to be happy without feeling the need to depend on someone for the past 1-2 days; hoping to keep it up  It feels awesome..
3. Someone I have strong feelings for
4. My motivation to become a broadcast journalist
5. Reading


----------



## JustThisGuy

Team Sleep, rain, Anansi Boys, nostalgia and the future.


----------



## Voyager

Watching hockey (European and NHL), losing weight, my cat, spring, depression lifting a little bit.


----------



## Lasair

1.The fact that I own more skirts than trousers and even more dresses
2.That today is my first Sunday off work since going back to college
3.That I started a relationship with my best friend who has liked me as long as I have liked him
4. I'm on a two week break from college
5. I'm going shopping in the North of Ire. next week


----------



## Neutrino

1) my dog
2) rain
3) imgur
4) mahjong
5) computer!


----------



## BrandyI

My family, my home, my hair, God and music


----------



## Debbiexoxoxo

it,s quiet ,Im alone, Im cozy ,I have some time before I have to do anything, Im hanging out with fellow social misfits online


----------



## Think_For_Yourself

NCAA Football 12
Ice Breakers
Weather
Socks
Fortune Cookie


----------



## danielleewright151

myself
my family
the internet (haha!)
the determination to get better
healthy, tasty food


----------



## StartOver

My country, helping people, friends and feeling appreciated. And of course improving myself by fighting my SA


----------



## JenN2791

1. Lakers (despite it being kinda horrible this season heh, but I love them regardless)
2. Bunnies! saw 2-3 this morning <3
3. Water
4. Happy things 
5. School


----------



## ryobi

The weather, surfing, working out, writing, reading


----------



## Deeykw

Myself! My family...my home....my looks .....my strength


----------



## Kailei

My bf :love2
My Clean body (just showered..lol)., although i smell like apples, not sure if i like the new body wash.
My ciggy. :yay
My adopted family
My lil baby kitten that was born 3days ago! :boogie


----------



## Shianne

1. lil nephew
2. i have not been a victim of crime in the city i live in (lots r)
3. krispy kreme doughnut
4. mom (she shuld probably go be4 #3, right?
5. minimal panic attacks today, at the moment, cuz theyll b coming


----------



## Radiata

1. Sleep... I want it...
2. My friends
3. My convos last night with friends
4. My dog
5. My family


----------



## pita

fat, sugar, starch, alcohol, sleep


----------



## iluvpurpleandpugs

1. Candy
2. Music
3. Pintrist
4. Computers
5. Online chatting


----------



## Lasair

Chocolate
Work is finished for a week
my book
my state of mind
new music


----------



## trendyfool

My flannel shirt
The future and all its potential
Singing to people
Calculus
Fruit


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

1. Partying with my boss
2. 5% Wine
3. Singstar
4. 90s dance music
5. Red bush tea


----------



## andy1984

er...
my gf!
myself
anxiety group
my ex
and... the sun.


----------



## Wolf95

Hope
Music
Food
Internet
Home


----------



## houtadress

my amazing husband, 
my radio (it has been keeping me sane while I've been living alone), 
my supportive and loving family,
my canary,
myself.


----------



## JenN2791

-getting some of my HW done lol
-music
-few friends I can talk to about anything
-water
-the weather today!


----------



## Leady

My Family, My Girlfriend, Xbox, Sunshine, Hot Drinks


----------



## Queen of Spades

My cat, Computer, Xbox, Chilli plant, Camera.


----------



## weirto

evenings, my friends, nintendo, beer and daydreaming


----------



## olesilentone

playoff hockey/ upcoming summer/ music and attempting to play it/ nieces and nephews/ reading


----------



## NightWingLikeABoss

My PS3, my cellular telephone, peanut m&m's, my dogs, and my bedroom.


----------



## weirdfishes1

My pet Cats, My pet Hamster, My pet dog, Music, Cooking.


----------



## jaymusic1992

im only lovin my mp3 right now lol


----------



## Ventura

My tea, music, my guitar, my pet birdies! and my boyfriend.


----------



## j a m

My boyfriend, hitting the snooze button, fruit, chocolate, being able to draw.

It would be sooo interesting to see a side by side comparison of everyones list taken twice, but 6 months apart. I know mine would change.


----------



## Lasair

Happy tummy
Coming to the end of second year of college
Last assignment almost finished
I can drive anywhere
freedom


----------



## lkkxm

My little brother, my cat, my computer, this site, my xbox


----------



## kosherpiggy

Dolly Parton
bouffants
beauty school cuz im super excited c:
taquitos
hippies


----------



## MidnightBlu

1. Boyfriend
2. My dog.
3. Parents.
4. Bed.
5. Consumables.


----------



## jenkydora

sleep
my fleecy blanket
frothy amanti mocha


----------



## edgar21

Dad,League of Legends, Myself, my dog, Mc sweet tea,


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

My cat (always loved her though)
Skylanders
Game Of Thrones (waiting on 2nd season)
Watching my brothers reaction as I read him 'Oh The Places You'll Go.'
Staring at the sunset from my window, alone


----------



## WhatWentWrong

My mum, brother, my slippers, my computer and "The Voice UK"


----------



## Cairnes

1. Internet culture
2. My dog
3. Good Pc games
4. Summer
5. uh ... more pc games


----------



## gretch024

1. Naptime
2. My son, Aaron.
3. Cooking and finding new recipes
4. TLC (the learning channel)
5. Kelly Clarkson


----------



## Xtraneous

1. Music
2. Diablo III
3. Frosty (Wendy's)
4. NBA Playoffs (Saturday!)
5.


wickedlovely said:


> Falling asleep on skype every night with that special someone


----------



## kosherpiggy

natural looking boob jobs
pale skin
tess taylor arlington
monroe piercings
disney tattoos


----------



## TediousMind

My computer, homework (as strange as that sounds. lol), the music on my ipod, the designing inspiration I found on the internet, my friend I haven't seen in a while.


----------



## 2StarlessNight

1. My friend
2. My dog
3. My mom and dad 
4. Happiness (who doesn't love that? ^^)
5. Music


----------



## ApathyDivine

-My birds
-Music
-Nature
-Family
-Sleeping


----------



## MrGilligan

My dog, Baggins
Mt. Dew
Sleeping
Pillows
Turtles


----------



## LisaLee

My dog
Life
Freedom 
Birds Singing
Positive People


----------



## DreamAway

Hot showers, clean sheets, fast motorbikes, friendly people new places


----------



## luffy

driving
soup
warm days
tea
weed


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

1. Waikato Chiefs
2. Getting OTP with workmates
3. Blasting music in the car & driving for hours
4. Learning more about my job
5. Banrock station wine <3 <3


----------



## Crystal116

My husband, my BED, not having to work, ceiling fan and the sound of birds chirping


----------



## UgShy

1. My girlfriend
2. My puppy
3. My cat
4. Life
5. This donut


----------



## McShakesalot

1. My one friend
2. Music 
3. Waiting on GW2
4. Fighting
5. Cookies


----------



## Grimsey

1. The smell of pine needles
2. Heavy synth bass in Industrial/EBM
3. Italian food
4. Getting to take the large airport bus, which I find very peaceful
5. Iceland


----------



## Coexistence

1. The girl that doesn't want anything to with me anymore.
2. Working out at the gym
3. My mum
4. My protein shake
5. School(oddly enough)


----------



## B l o s s o m

1. My bf
2. My family
3. Chocolate bar
4. Book
5. Bed


----------



## kosherpiggy

strippers
king of the hill
office space
acrylics
pretzel m&ms


----------



## softshock11

macbook pro
ipod
camera
this sweater
this chair


----------



## uffie

1. eve
2. new found glory
3. late night drives
4. slurpees
5. the rain.


----------



## Lasair

1. Getting study done
2. The quietness of this room
3. Drinking lots of water
4. comfy chair
5. Lots of interesting information


----------



## Arcane

-This girl who I'm planning to ask out soon
-"The Naked Face" (book I'm currently reading)
-The few friends I actually have and treasure
-My brand new screwdriver (I keep it around like a pencil)
-My 2 brothers' reactions when they beat each other in video games


----------



## Blanck

1. Soft things
2. Smell and feel of paint
3. Dancing in elevators
4. Chocolate milk
5. Endorphins! (Is that cheating?)


----------



## JenN2791

1. Spotify
2. Semester almost ending!
3. The few great people I have in my life
4. The plans I have for the summer (going to the beach.. do other travel stuff)
5. Water


----------



## Shizuma

1. The new book I bought this afternoon
2. My fabulous sister
3. Almonds
4. Sun
5. Walking


----------



## Estival

1) that feeling of accomplishment
2) listening to the rain
3) reading out loud
4) oatmeal
5) my blankets


----------



## melacervantes

1. my husband
2. my kids
3. great food
4. my ginormous plasma tv that lets me watch all the shows i want
5. this SAS site.c:


----------



## Fruitcake

1. Mint slices
2. Sleeping in blanket forts
3. Stocking shelves
4. Hairy chests
5. Pop rocks


----------



## Tangerine

1. Friends
2. Good smelling french soap
3. Myself
4. Nail polish
5. Coffee


----------



## chantellabella

My children and grandchildren
God
My cats
My garden
My career


----------



## 2StarlessNight

1. My dog
2. Animals
3. My mom and dad
4. My best friend
5. The Internet


----------



## Iamgirl

My cat, my family, one of my friends who is the first friend I have ever had to hasn't ever taken advantage/put me down/used me/or blackened my name. Passing my exams, its summer, my ukulele and my camera  .. thats more than 5!! oops :roll


----------



## Fruitcake

1. Fancy flavours of fudge
2. Reading new library books that I've waited years for
3. The constant bemused expression of cute mice and their teeny twitchy whiskers
4. Ideas for new sewing projects
5. Afghan biscuits


----------



## Neo1234

1.love
2.love
3.love
4.love
5.love


----------



## Lilac Swirl

1. My lovely man;
2. My cat;
3. My books;
4. Drinking coffee and eating chocolate;
5. Feeling the sun in my skin.


----------



## suddentwist

1. fresh new bedsheets 
2. a plethora of music out there waiting to be discovered
3. easy to make recipes
4. my car 
5. thunder storms


----------



## Fruitcake

1. Florentines
2. My cutiepie cat
3. Getting quote notifications that aren't people disagreeing with me 
4. Young adult books with seriously cheesy romances and unrealistically awesome heroines
5. David Mitchell


----------



## cafune

The passing of time.
Nature.
Music.
Novels.
Technology.


----------



## mrpositivity

my daughter, reading, playing guitar, God, hanging with a friend tonight


----------



## Shizuma

1. My mother
2. My computer
3. Peppers
4. My new purchases
5. Boris Vian


----------



## Kana Mikari

My peach fruit cup, my brother (cant wait til he gets home!) the joy of entertainment, my leopard pajama pants, The fact that i can dance like a superstar in my leopard pajama pants to the joy of entertainment in music form while eating my peach fruit cup..


----------



## Lasair

- Having a boyfriend
- Being finished my exams
- the thoughts of being a third year nursing student
- Idea of placement starting Monday (anxious too though)
- No more college stress for a few months


----------



## warewolf95

1. Music
2. Frank Zappa
3. Iron Maiden
4. The Smashing Pumpkins
5. Pre-1966 Rolling Stones


----------



## Nick1993

My guitar, my ps3, my parents, my bike, my snowboard


----------



## Ckg2011

Riding my BMX bicycle
Sleeping
Law & Order SVU
McDonalds Blueberry Banana Nut Qatmeal
My new remote control fan.


----------



## KramersHalfSister

1. being around my family
2. thunderstorms
3. a good night's sleep
4. looking up at the stars
5. lucid dreams


----------



## candybar

I'm home
I'll sleep soon
I can relax
going to watch tv
My family


----------



## JenN2791

1. Motivational videos by this chic..
2. Being alive right now
3. Water
4. Reading leisurely
5. People who have been there for/with me through thick and thin


----------



## ejmafive

my family, youtube, 80's and 90's music, wikipedia and SAS


----------



## caughtinthematrix

basketball
game of thrones
books
hope
women


----------



## sporteous

Yoga
SAS
Meditation
Family
Cats


----------



## Craig788

my girlfriend
my 2 dogs
diablo 3
some family
band - in this moment


----------



## Starless Sneetch

My family
My education
The Aquabats!
Theatre
Movies


----------



## huh

cheerios
the letter q
the smell of my laundry
scented permanent markers
the shape of my shoes


----------



## prow

1. My kitty. 
2. Warmth.
3. Books.
4. Mindful meditation.
5. My new necklace.


----------



## spades07

Really damn nice day.
Got some darn good games for the Nintendo DS.
I got some plants growing.
Some coffee would be rather good.
It's the Euros in less than 3 weeks.(approx)


----------



## ladyscuttle

1. My man, my rock, the love of my life.
2. My flower and solar operated world in my yard. So uplifting! 
3. Herbal teas.
4. BANANASSSSS!
5. Vampire Weekend. Always and forever.


----------



## dmill88

The sky, my friends, words, music, family.


----------



## olesilentone

blood/ sweat/ tears/ Blood, Sweat & Tears/ David Clayton Thomas


----------



## niacin

Nick Drake, myself, truly good and kind people, red bean ice cream, and prickly pear fruits.


----------



## CoastalSprite

1. Stanley Park
2. Coal Harbour
3. The mountains
4. Japanese pastries and coffee
5. Sleep


----------



## Lasair

1. Being able to wear my summer clothes
2. The fact that my second year of college is over
3. Greys's Anatomy 
4. Time off to rest and do nothing
5. My ability to not answer my mother when she shots at me any more


----------



## DiamondSky

1. The fact that I am now getting up at the crack of dawn to work out three times a week and have cut down on the junk food. Yay for discipline!

2. My family-furry and not as furry!

3. The trees and flowers outside

4. Savage Chickens and other great online comics and cartoons

5. Good memories (even if I focus too much on the bad memories sometimes)


----------



## AmericanZero

Eating, eating, eating, eating aaaaaaaannnnnnnd...porn.


----------



## prow

Imaginative.



AmericanZero said:


> Eating, eating, eating, eating aaaaaaaannnnnnnd...porn.


----------



## mezzoforte

AmericanZero said:


> Eating, eating, eating, eating aaaaaaaannnnnnnd...porn.


This. :heart


----------



## painfullyshy2013

Family, friends, food, Internet, movies


----------



## Ligerwoman

1)I'm looking forward to seeing my family 2)My cute bright lit apartment, 3) It's a shiney sunny day, 4) income tax refund is due to me soon/ I would get paid tomorrow, 5) I found no rodents in my apartment


----------



## trendyfool

--Weird music that I absolutely love
--The club me and my friend started
--Sexy men
--A friend I recently made
--Carnivorous plants


----------



## miminka

radio yé-yé
rosewater
evening bike rides
tea
counting down the days


----------



## vintagerocket

The Supremes
my room
coffee in the evenings at william's
Simone de Beauvoir
violet-gray


----------



## GD8

AmericanZero said:


> Eating, eating, eating, eating aaaaaaaannnnnnnd...porn.


seconded


----------



## AmericanZero

mezzoforte said:


> This. :heart





GD8 said:


> seconded


Hey buds, we should make a group or something called "Eat N' Fappers" .



prow said:


> Imaginative.


I take it you don't want in?

1) Mouthwash
2) Contact lenses (I would be devastated without them)
3) Chicken
4) Sleep
5) My puppers


----------



## kosherpiggy

cosmetology, makeup, nails, big boobs, big hair


----------



## AfraidToSpeak

My family, my friends, my dogs, food and not having to go to school.


----------



## JenN2791

1. This special someone in my life
2. The good + wonderful people I have in my life
3. School
4. Modeling (recently getting into it...amateur stuff)
5. Singing


----------



## ControlledByFears

*Computers*, Computer Science, Food, Porn (XD) , *MUSIC*!!


----------



## Tangerine

friends, friends, friends, friends, friends.


----------



## DesertStar91

Oscar Wilde
Writing
Drawing
Reading
Drinking coffee in the afternoon


----------



## SweetNSour82

My kiddsss
Coffee
Cadbury blackforest chocolate
The sound of rain on our roof
Internet


----------



## intheshadows

support group every two weeks
Rush
days off
some e cards (hilarious!)
checking out women outside


----------



## Radiata

Dog
Cat
Friends
Reddit
Skyrim


----------



## acerkinz

My boyfriend
My family
My friends
His family
My pets


----------



## Neutrino

.


----------



## momentsunset

Music
Internet
Wetopia
Talking with my friend
Vegan living


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass

wind, air, one republic, my computer, and fresh water


----------



## jayjaythejetplane

BVB
Football
Pokemon (Nostalgia took hold)
U neck t-shirts 
My backyard (The smell of freshly mowed lawn = instant erection)


----------



## noyadefleur

french vanilla chai tea
used books
the caretaker
my white button down blouse
the simple thought that after tomorrow and my exams I will be finished high school forever


----------



## Saaar

Exercise
Baby things
My bed
This forum
My life (hopefully this feeling will stay)

One little extra thing.. PORRIDGE. Yum!


----------



## aprilb77

lime seltzer water
walking in the park
my bed
my friends
being alive


----------



## LiaDoll

Okay, I can give this a try. 

Comic books, oil paint, how pretty the moon looks outside my window right now, the noise my fan makes, and how my abs hurt after working out today.


----------



## Grimsey

This is going to be tough. Here goes.

Oversleeping
Odyssey 5
Depeche Mode - Black Celebration album
Spy Party
Chocolate chip cookies followed by skim milk


----------



## Openyoureyes

-Internet
-Hanging out
-Coffee
-Food
-XBOX


----------



## fear grips me

-Roseanne (the show and the actress)
-SAS (of course)
-My cat, Freckles
-My mom
-Sunny summer weather


----------



## kyndbud

the sky above, the earth below. so sick i just might hurl.:yes

oh, and music, animals, my peeps.


----------



## kyndbud

*5 more*

sunshine, rain, laughter, forgiveness, hope.


----------



## JenN2791

1. my motivation and ambition to be a journalist
2. water
3. the plans I have in store for this summer!
4. sunshine
5. shiba inu puppies!


----------



## PeachyAlice

Hmm..
My cat, chocolate-banana milkshakes, the fact that I'm for once not broke, the dress I bought yesterday and the fact that I'm trying to love myself today


----------



## Double Indemnity

My cats
My bedroom
My independence
My peace and quiet
My family


----------



## guss

mom, brother, UK, History and Nietzsche


----------



## HarryStanluv25

Brother will be moving out next week
Dad is finally listening to my sister and I and has empathy
I have $260 or so in my purse from gambling in Vegas!
My sister
I am eating more than I was last year


----------



## jacwall322

Internet, my bedroom, my partner, my pets, and coffee.

:mushy


----------



## EmptyRoom

Beef

Rice

Comfy spinning computer chair

Sleep

....Air conditioning

Materialistic comforts make me feel...filled


----------



## PineconeMachine

Cheese, footy, working out, pinecones, and...pineapple.


----------



## JenN2791

1. R91  you're a totally awesome friend lol
2. Bunnies
3. Photography
4. Traveling
5. Being alive


----------



## Rhonda1

Cell-Phone, Internet, School, Sleep, and Television


----------



## nomoreants

My freedom to think what i want to, my body,my work, my thirst that im going to buy a cold drink and drink it,


----------



## ellarunciter

Chocolate, food in general, family, my girlfriend, j-rock.


----------



## Paper Samurai

Eating an epic meal (1500-2000 cals :b )

Football (namely the Euro's at the minute)

music

My landlord's slightly pudgey cat 

reading a book outside in the sun


----------



## prow

1. Organisation!
2. Inspiration!
3. Kitties
4. Light at the end of the tunnel
5. Bread... Mmm...


----------



## HarryStanluv25

Getting my hair cut and colored next week
brother is moving out next week
making plans to see my mom in July
my newly painted finger and toe nails
I am about to shop for some clothes and a bike tomorrow thanks to my 'help' center


----------



## Iced

dylan
dylan
dylan


----------



## VC132

family
new people i try to introduce myself to when i go out
my body
regaining the vision of my life
the opportunities life has to offer


----------



## Moonlight86

- God
- My family
- My best friends
- This beautiful sunny day (which I should be out in, lol)
- The fact that it's summer


----------



## I Love Chimps

1. Chimps
2. Chimpanzees
3. Pan Troglodytes
4. Umm... chimps
5. Oh yeah... chimps!


----------



## JenN2791

1. Water
2. My bed
3. Bunnies
4. Nature
5. Fashion

Awfully typical list but.... yep...


----------



## Tirekyll

1-5)The ability to help others, and be helped, while we work as a family toward a common goal


----------



## trendyfool

-The one person in the world right now who I feel comfortable around, who knows what I'm going through, wants to spend time with me, loves me, and understands me.
-Music I just heard for the first time by a band called "Balmorhea"
-The sun outside
-Classes starting tomorrow
-Sex


----------



## catcharay

I love in general: 
1. Nice foods 
2. Sleeping
3. Internet
4. Reading


----------



## Jessicahh

*MY IPOD ( MuSIC)*
*Gravy*
*Arrested Development*
*My IMAGINATION*
*BODYBOARDING in the summer time*


----------



## CherryWaves

Women,
Music,
Food,
Video games,
My puppy 'Ginger'.


----------



## warentucker

Reading to my baby nephew,Rain,my father,mowing the lawn,conversation,


----------



## rawrguy

Porn
meetup.com
Morningstar Food
My dogs
Alcohol


----------



## Downwiththesickness

My Pets
Tea & Biccies
Daydreaming about a guy I like
Lana Del rey
sleeping


----------



## Angst26

1. My 7 month old baby boy
2. My gorgeous girlfriend
3. My mother
4. My studies and career prospects
5. With God and my grandfathers blessing I would not be here


----------



## Angst26

angst26 said:


> 1. My 7 month old baby boy
> 2. My gorgeous girlfriend
> 3. My mother
> 4. My studies and career prospects
> 5. With god and my grandfathers blessing i would not be here


without****


----------



## rgrwng

i am incapable of loving. i do get addicted to things, though, and don't put much effort or feeling into anything, because either my parents take or ruin it, or it dies.

i can be happy that i sleep, flush the toilet, and look at things with my eyes. i like having toes and a skeptical mind.


----------



## roseblood

1. Francoise Hardy
2. Iced coffee
3. _The history of love_
4. Cold showers
5. A few lovely people


----------



## Lasair

Being with my boyfriend
being positive
Having a new job (scary but good)
Driving my car
Wear a dress


----------



## Nakigahara

Existing
Daydreaming of a girl I like
Imagine myself achieving my goal over and over
Dir en grey
My friends


----------



## avoidobot3000

Going for walks on cool winter days.
Cat cuddles.
Oxford commas.
Reading in solitude.
As ever, music.


----------



## AlazarRamir

1) My writing and creativity
2) My cats
3) My girlfriend
4) A cup of tea
5) Finishing University


----------



## Lasair

- The music I have on
- The feeling of just being out of the shower
- The empty house
- Feeling of being in control of my life 
- smiling


----------



## Jellie

-Mum and Dad
-Coffee
-My new computer
-My cats
-V for Vendetta


----------



## Common Misconception

My family
My guitar/drum set
My house
Radiohead
and daydreaming about someone


----------



## layitontheline

-browsing art of all kinds on the internet
-chai green tea
-my stuffed bear
-going commando
-staying up until wee morning hours


----------



## HarryStanluv25

*My new hair cut and color
My new bedroom
I'm seeing my mom with my sister at the end of July
Posters finally on my walls!
A new gallon of milk. (ahh the simple pleasure of life)*


----------



## ufc

Playing a round of golf 
Exercise
My friends and family
Music
The sound of birds tweeting at dawn


----------



## rachelljhall

Good filling, joy , courage, fun, love and lots of chocolate ice-cream


----------



## januarygirl

My bed
naps
My family
Music
cold showers


----------



## nitro eh

Exercise
Traveling
Nature
Movies/tv shows
music


----------



## passingmeby

Hip-hop

The warm breeze I feel during my morning commute to work

Random street art

The noise of the city

Kind acts from strangers


----------



## Ckg2011

1. My air conditioner 
2. My fan.
3. My tv
4. My lazyboy
5. My bed, even though it's only me laying in it at night.


----------



## Blanck

- Cherries
- Rare earth magnets
- Funny looking shadows
- Thunderstorms
- Cheques from the government


----------



## layitontheline

earl grey tea
vintage furniture
dilaudid
cappuccino yogurt ice cream
rainy days!


----------



## quejai

the mind's capabilities
the internets
my heater
food
green tea


----------



## Durzo

Music
My girlfriend
The rain and sunshine
My bed
My imagination


----------



## cybernaut

-Learning languages (Spanish, Arabic, Urdu, Hindi)
-Music
-Sleep
-Chillin
-Shopping


----------



## Cherry Quartz

Mocha frappuchinos from Starbucks.
 The song Everlong by Foo Fighters, acoustic.
 My puppy Jack, who isn't really a puppy anymore.
 The internet.
 The color lime.


----------



## Common Misconception

My dad/brother :heart
Life in general
Music
My bed
and my foot being healed! :boogie


----------



## Smoothie

-Coke
-Tom Hiddleston
-The Asteroids Galaxy Tour
-Daydreaming
-Being on vacations(where I live it's winter vacations,so I have one more week,summer vacation and end of school years is on december)


----------



## Cashew

My dad
My rats
Coffee
Internet
Chapstick


----------



## Ckg2011

Music videos on Youtube.
Air conditioner
Sleeping
My dreams
My brother


----------



## noyadefleur

aloe vera for my sunburn
peach apricot tea with a bit of milk and brown sugar
my journal
playing poker with my younger brother and dad (and winning of course)
Sharon Van Etten


----------



## Bryan108

My laptop
My puppy
My hair
My fridge
My pillow


----------



## JenN2791

-My computer
-Water
-Jazz music
-Good friendships with a few people
-Watermelons


----------



## hnbnh

sleep
music
movies
books

can't even think of the 5th one.


----------



## prow

1. Wordsearches
2. Patterned paper
3. My kitty playing with scrunched up paper balls
4. RH
5. Purple


----------



## feels

yoplait french vanilla yogurt
iced coffee
pumbaa (my car)
my boyfriend's soup
this embarrassing story i'm reading


----------



## TakeOne

The air conditioner 
The fact that I have a friend to chill with in a few, and a girl to spend time with later 
Beef sausage for breakfast
My newly replaced ipod
My aunt


----------



## punksparkyrock

my health
internet
my cat
books
music


----------



## HarryStanluv25

Dad's been posting cute cat images to my FB past few weeks
Going to Vegas next Friday to see my mommy!
My new haircut and color
Baking homemade cookies
I now have my own bedroom! (since 2006!)


----------



## catalinahx

1. My nail polish blog, it keeps me sane.
2. My husband
3. My hectic household of animals lol
4. Rain
5. Working out, also keeps me sane.


----------



## Marantha

1. Browsing pinterest
2. Hearing the cat purr
3. Peach tea
4. Lemon moisturizer
5. Watermelon


----------



## trendyfool

1. The fact that I've lost 25 pounds in the last few months just by going off a medication I was on.
2. Erykah Badu
3. Thunderstorms
4. The chorus I'm in
5. My best friend


----------



## Zendo

1) My PC
2) SAS forum
3) People posting on SAS
4) Going running and the feeling of slowly getting fit
5) Writing


----------



## DMIND11

1. My family
2. Electronic music
3. My Beast gaming PC
4. Being able to go out to run almost everyday
5. Bananas and milk


----------



## HollieeB

My dogs, the rain, my holiday in 2 weeks, my volunteering helping animals and my sister finishing school for summer!


----------



## snowyowl

1. Writing
2. Fuzzy blankets
3. Bacon
4. Peaches
5. Sleeping


----------



## Blueeyedlady

My family, my old friends from marching band, karaoke, grand marnier cupcakes, and puppies


----------



## Michelle7

My family
God
my dog
music
sunshine


----------



## kosherpiggy

winged eyeliner
Tosh.0
Daniel Tosh
Playboy
Workaholics


----------



## MrQuiet76

1. Toronto Raptors
2. Cleveland Indians
3. Pittsburgh Steelers
4. R.E.M.
5. Sonic the Hedgehog


----------



## Taija

1. Tea
2. Curb Your Enthusiasm
3. Waking up to the sound of my boyfriend practising guitar playing
4. Wikipedia
5. My brother


----------



## neverwanna

chocolate, diet coke, and i don't know what else....


----------



## cpuzManiac

on a short break at work....

linkin park's songs
coffee
social anxiety forums where i read threads
comfy office chair
my short 10 minute break


----------



## kosherpiggy

oreos
Daniel Tosh
Tosh.0
Workaholics
eyeliner


----------



## Elijah

- tea
- basketball
- music
- food
- golf


----------



## daysleeper69

Coffee
Stephen King
Husker Du
My Piano
Bose Headphones


----------



## Kchloee

my iPad
Pinterest
cheesecake
wine
my hair


----------



## layitontheline

Peachy rolling papers
My aunt's company
Brushing my cat
Nightly smokes followed by movies
Warm weather with a slight breeze


----------



## NoHeart

KH3D

Magicka

Recent Changes in my Life

Weather cooling down

and uhm... cola zero? idk..


----------



## Evalina

1. The cow pillow pet I bought a few days ago
2. My neices that are in the same room on another laptop
3. The popcorn I was just eating
4. Browsing the SAS forum
5. My cat which I am missing while Im away in Poland


----------



## ty44

Friends, family, gym, iPod, internet.


----------



## ScullyLittleLegs

I love the ability to love.
I love the ability to express it.
I love the ability to share it.
I love the ability in people loving back.
I love the fact that love exists and its never ending.


----------



## Ckg2011

Sleeping 

My online friend

Tv

Internet

Day dreaming about love and girls


----------



## kosherpiggy

Daniel Tosh
cakesters
big boobs
oreos
the 60s


----------



## earlgreytea

x


----------



## TJenkins602

1. Women
2. Hot Women
3. Attractive Women
4. Beautiful Women
5. Red Roses


----------



## pythonesque

1. Books
2. That really refreshed feeling you get a couple of hours after you woke up super early. Or maybe it's just the coffee? Yeah, that must be it.
3. The Olympics!!
4. UPS
5. Goldfish Grahams. I could eat that all day.


----------



## Ckg2011

*My Super Special Friend.*

*Sleeping.*

*My Favorite Tv Show's.*

*My Bicycle. ( Hoffman Bikes Represent )*

*My Gibson SG Guitar.*


----------



## TallTales

Sunflowers, deer, figure skating, copper, coffee


----------



## LimePenguin

In no particular order

Coffee,
3D design,
London,
Anything Japanese,
Asian girls


----------



## zombrainz

The game Day Z
The band Metric
Music in general
Facebook
Nicotine


----------



## GameGuy

Dreaming

My pet Dog

Flying

My Wisdom

My Creativity


----------



## paris744

Taking to my friend, my pizza, my good mood, my bose stereo, the weather


----------



## kosherpiggy

Daniel Tosh
Christian Bale
oreos
cakesters
working out


----------



## Talgonite

K-pop

Water

Hot pockets

Internet

Having all my appendages


----------



## mrneonshuffle

chocolate
builders tea
soundboard prank calls
reminiscing about my travels
rocking out to some good tunes


----------



## Jollygoggles

I like pissing people off with my opinions. I'm a contrarian at heart. I think if I didn't rail against the consensus I'd suffocate.

Pear cider.

Women. 

Cravings. I think I prefer them to satiating them. 

The tablets I bought for heartburn. Amazing. Life altering.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Prospects,
This one girl,
My health,
My family,
Not needing this site anymore.


----------



## leonardess

^ I *am* surprised you're back here again. you really don't need it, you have so moved on and I mean that in the most positive way possible. 

1. smartassin
2. smartassin
3. smartassin
4. backtalk
5. potatoes


----------



## Suraj

1. I've held a job now for 2 weeks
2. I'm in school with only a year and a half more to go
3. My loving family
4. My health
5. Life and its opportunities


----------



## Lasair

- Spending time with my boyfriend
- New Music
- The idea of going back to college
- Being able to drive
- Being happy


----------



## layitontheline

- chocolate
- protein shakes
- my mom, her rising mood, her smiles
- driving around
- coffee frappuccinos


----------



## sleepydrone

-Inspiration
-Motivation
-Music
-Humour
-Cookies


----------



## spammer1234141

1). Girls
2). Knowledge
3). Books
4). Wisdom
5). School


----------



## Amorphousanomaly

Jollygoggles said:


> Cravings. I think I prefer them to satiating them.


That's pretty heavy, boss.


----------



## pitbullmommy97

1. Family (includes pets)
2. Harry styles ;D
3. Bacon.
4. ._.
5. ._.

Wow that's my life ^ :|


----------



## ThatChickWithTheGlasses

Anime/Manga, Yaoi, my family, my friends, drawing


----------



## rgrwng

cheesticks
gummi bears
donut holes
french fries
the sound that the machine makes when it flat-lines.


----------



## Machi

phoenix wright
90's music
drawing my dogs
olympics
tea.


----------



## Crystalline

treatments/massage for really tired muscles...it's helped my back pains a lot
getting a bit more muscular
photography
juicing (the natural organic veggie kind)
thrifting


----------



## MayChen

Not paying rent, having company, food, going to shows/festivals, music


----------



## flykiwi

1. 80% dark chocolate ..mmmm
2. Biking around town
3. Eating healthy
4. My favourite manga
5. Learning kanji


----------



## Royals

I can name more than 5 things but: God (spirituality), life (having a chance live and help)to, creativity (talent), art (graphic art, literature, movies, videogames, food), earth (includes animals, people, nature, history, psychology)


----------



## mamakoala

My boyfriend, my cat, food, nature, science.


----------



## want2Bfree

God
Family
laughter
Confidence
Positive thoughts!


----------



## pita

booze
candy
_The Wire_
natural peanut butter
Saturday


----------



## Ckg2011

*Special Friend 
**BMX Bicycle*
*Tv*
*Internet*
*Sleep *


----------



## SuperSky

His smile, imaginary hugs, my family, my pets, having too many options compared to none.


----------



## A3rghee029

cigarettes
coffee
spending time alone
boggle bash
metalocalypse


----------



## paris744

My friend. 
My happy state of mind.
My A/C
My Computer
My Music.


----------



## ShadyGFX

Sloqx said:


> Women
> Music
> Alcohol
> Weed
> Call of Duty


This ^ All the way, this lol


----------



## Billius

Thank drunk interview with Jørn Stubberud from Metal: A headbanger's journey, profound and hilarious at the same time
Music: now playing Metal
My pet hens
finally having a computer with plenty of power inside it
my tv tuner


----------



## crimsonbutterfly

My family, my friends, my pet chihuahua, my iPhone, my Play Station.


----------



## TenYears

1) My kids, they are my whole world, even when I can't stand myself and want to die
2) I'm drunk and actually feeling like half human, half monster, instead of 100% monster, and I'm on meds on top of that. Which means that....
3) I'm really, really numb right now. I feel nothing. This is how I want to feel forever, either that or die
4) I have a couple of cigarettes left
5) my parents are going to bed very soon

Sorry, that's the best I can do.

And that's probably as good my list is ever going to get


----------



## godhelpme2

music, food, my tv shows, my puppy, and autumn. i'm excited, i love fall ^.^


----------



## ThingsRlookingUp

Good food, friends, tv shows, gym, and weekends.


----------



## srschirm

1. Ivy's "Long Distance" album

2. My sister coming to visit

3. Possibility of visiting the Finnish Heritage Museum this weekend

4. Meeting nice people at my second job

5. Seeing people I haven't seen in a few years tonight


----------



## hello world

My family, my life, my house, exercising and chatting with my SAS friend!


----------



## coeur_brise

the sun, healthy food, my hair's alright, someone's compliment, and wearing whatever I want indoors.


----------



## visualkeirockstar

Food. So hard i can't think.


----------



## pehrj

Not sure if it has been mentioned, but listing these five things to yourself before you go to bed is a wonderful habit. It can help shift your perspective on life and the things that happen through the course of the day.


----------



## yafit96

my family, music, food, the ocean, rain


----------



## Solomon's Tomb

Chuck Huber.
Chuck Huber's voice.
Shin Chan (Funimation dub) starring Chuck Huber as Hiro.
The character of Hiro on Shin Chan as voiced by Chuck Huber.
The idea of making a cartoon movie starring Chuck Huber.


----------



## ufc

Driving around for no purpose whatsoever
Exercise
Football (I'll always love that no matter what)
Stand Up Comedy (More specific Chris Rock)
The personal alone time I've been having lately (it's been real nice)


----------



## Ckg2011

* My Special Friend.*
* The Young Turks.*
* Sleep.*
* BMX.*
* Music.*


----------



## agentcooper

Louie ck,
battlestar Galactica,
pop up camping
Beach
Portlandia


----------



## kosherpiggy

Lana Del Rey
Marina and the Diamonds
Ellie Goulding
burritos
Daniel Tosh


----------



## matmad94

Music, sleep, tumblr. That's about it...


----------



## Ckg2011

*Gift from a special friend**. *:squeeze
* Not being sick anymore. *
* Music. *
* Music videos on Youtube. *
* Sun Shine. :yes*


----------



## ravens

1. My friend
2. My family
3. My dogs
4. Music
5. Sleep


----------



## paris744

Taking with my Friend.
My Awesome Present.
My Music.
My Cotton Candy Flavored Grapes.
My Raspberry Ice Tea.


----------



## whiteXcloud

My family
My pets/animals in general
Attempting to help people/animals (even though I seem to do the opposite)
Laying in my warm bed under a blanket with my dog at my feet
My CD collection, which is collecting a lot of dust, along with my iPod.


----------



## trendyfool

My fabulous pink-and-black v-neck.
The fact that I started actually looking for a job.
Going to the museum.
Finding new music online.
Seeing choir people tomorrow.


----------



## Xenidia

My family, Music, My country, Coffee, Books


----------



## Ckg2011

* My Special Friend.*

* Riding BMX.*

* Dreaming.*

* Family Guy.*

* Naked-ness.*


----------



## Kascheritt

-My cats
-My exercises 
-My diet
-Adventure Time
-My imagination.


----------



## kilgoretrout

1. Large cup holders.
2. My gross bathrobe.
3. White noise to put me to sleep.
4. Alpacas
5. The words "discombobulate" and "hornswoggle".


----------



## Ckg2011

*1. My Special Friend.*

*2. Sleep.*

*3. Dreams.*

*4. Music Videos.*

*5. BMX*


----------



## punksparkyrock

Relaxing
Family
Music
Dance
Exercise


----------



## SilentLyric

my menthols
my coffee
my flaming hot cheetos 
my vodka
my bed


----------



## vintagerocket

-perfume on skin, after a few hours
-_the face of another_
-the empty house with the lonely cat
-the anticipation of giving my gifts to him
-night time


----------



## river1

Current situation at school
Sleep
Washing machines
Dreams
Air conditioners


----------



## chrys04

my energy level
my comfy jeans
the song that's stuck in my head (Wonderwall- Ryan Adams)
this quiet room
that monday's a holiday


----------



## typemismatch

1. Breaking Bad
2. SAS Forum
3. Walkers Baked Cheese & Onion Crisps
4. My Kindle
5. The Earlies


----------



## sweetluvgurl

1) Music

2) The few friends I do have online

3) My family (even though I have times I feel like I hate them), realized at the end of the day, we really do love each other and are there for each other

4) Food and Mountain Dew! lol

5) My stuff in my room that keeps me entertained some so I don't go nuts since I don't get out much


----------



## AwkwardlyAwkward

Gravity Falls
Chicken and rice
Nail marbling
My mom
Balloons


----------



## mrn

-My computer
-My family
-Tofu
-Music
-My house


----------



## Ckg2011

*My Girlfriend Paris744**.* :squeeze

* Big Bang Theory.*

* Internet.*

* Sleep.*

* Ice Coffee From McDonalds.*


----------



## PointHelp

1.ME
2.ME
3.ME
4.ME
5.ME

and that's how someone with solipsism syndrome would answer, as well as a narcissist. Both essentially consider themselves gods and the prime mover cant think of anything but his own perfectness...
Did my explanation kill the joke? :L


----------



## Ckg2011

*My Girlfriend Paris744*

* Sleep*

* Internet *

* Tv*

* Peace Tea *


----------



## Kakumbus

Coffee
Music
Exercise
That
This again.


----------



## g0t Anxiety

SA
conversations
crowds
Rap
Communism

Its called reverse psychology everyone


----------



## John316C

this song
my singing along
cam-corder beside me even though it stinks
these lyrics
the guitar playing


----------



## Deathinmusic

- Mutemath's song Stall Out
- A clean home and the pride of having made the major effort of cleaning HARD
- My gymnastic rings at home that are hanging right next to me. *in love* lol
- The fact that I am hopeful for the future
- The fact that I am, and will be, making more friends


----------



## GunnyHighway

Audrey, my best friend Laura, my cat Lemmy (what a little douche though), dry clothes, having a full time job.


----------



## Green Eyes

* Mika
* London
* New York
* chocolate
* lying in my bed


----------



## Hello22

My family
My close mates
Living in a new apartment in town with my close mates
Making money
My car


----------



## Luctor

1. The small group of immensely supportive friends I've somehow managed to keep for many years. 

2. My job. I'm very fortunate to be doing what I've always wanted to do. 

3. The fact that it's spring and my depression has subsided. 

4. The clarity of mind I've obtained since quitting weed. 

5. Hiking. A new hobby I do with my best friend. A time to bond and to enjoy nature.


----------



## WalkingDisaster

Music
Films/TV
Relaxation
Walking by the river/in the park
Eating/drinking


----------



## Christian S

My cat
Music
Coffee
Starting therapy soon
The one friend who has kept in touch since school, who actually understands / accepts me


----------



## JonathanRG

I'm a simple man.
- Eat. 
- Sleep.
- Listen music.
- Playing bass.
- Reading.


----------



## Billius

Metal music
Other music (of which there is much)
Making merry with a chainsaw
shanzhai android phone
memory foam bed


----------



## Neo1234

My gf,my phone(which I rarely do ),mom made fish(though not ready yet),my guitar ..always and my sister


----------



## flagg lives

pavement (the band)
my new watch
my bedroom... cool fan blowing, soft covers
painkiller already
the cold pizza i'm going to eat soon.


----------



## Lasair

The XX new album
That my boyfriend loves me
My new apartment
Moving away from home again
My bed


----------



## Nyeeh

Cat
Bed
Internet
Lorax
Fall.


----------



## Ckg2011

*My Girlfriend Paris744. :heart*

* Sleeping.*

* Playing Guitar.*

* Riding BMX Bicycles.*

* Music Videos On Youtube.*


----------



## paris744

Ckg2011 said:


> *My Girlfriend Paris744. :heart*
> 
> *Sleeping.*
> 
> *Playing Guitar.*
> 
> *Riding BMX Bicycles.*
> 
> *Music Videos On Youtube.*


:heart:heart:kiss:squeeze


----------



## Ckg2011

*Special Gift From My Girlfriend. :heart:heart Thank You Paris744.*

*Sleep.*

*Music.*

*Sunshine.*


----------



## paris744

1. Ckg2011:heart:heart 
2. Ckg2011's Avatar. :heart:heart 
3. The Beautiful Pictures I Received Today. :heart:heart 
4. My Bose 
5. My Dry Lavender Soda


----------



## roseblood

1. The gloomy days we've been having!
2. Richard siken
3. Oxford shoes and...
4. Knee high socks!
5. tulips


----------



## DESTINYLOVE1900

i love my son.my family, my best friend , my health , this website


----------



## alluring

my mum, my fiance, nice sunny evening, new dress that i bought and my assignment preparation :")


----------



## Ckg2011

* My Sweet And Loving Girlfriend Paris744. *

* Coolier Temps And Low Humdity.*

* Ice Coffee.*

* BMX.*

* Music.*


----------



## DiceOfDiscord

The rainy weather outside, Battlestar Galactica, Coffee, my laptop, and the person who made this website.


----------



## Somiawaheed

MY Allah, my old memories ,Grandfather(late) & mother ,Aunt and dreams


----------



## Mirium

I love my green eyes, I love my body, I love my doggie, I love my new sheets, I love my mountain man (even if he doesn't love me back)


----------



## Billius

music, shanzhai phone, mother earth, food, having a laptop with plenty of power


----------



## OutOfRange

1. fall is in the air here in NY
2. carmel machiattos
3. my hubby
4. my cuddle buddy (cat)
5. being sober


----------



## Zoeyy

my cat, my dog, my family, sleeping, chocolate


----------



## Ckg2011

* My Sweet & Loving Girlfriend Paris744.*

* Cooler Temps & Low Humidity.*

* BMX.*

* Sunshine.*

* Family Guy. *


----------



## Khalid

Funny anime
Cars
IPhone
French Vanilla Coffee
Ice cream


----------



## Kirceratops

Playing Ratchet and Clank HD collection, The Wise Man's Fear book, my new phone, the idea of getting my next tattoo and Spotify (which I have only just discovered!)


----------



## Flint

My family(including my dog and my nieces aka my brothers cats) 
My instruments 
The weather now that it is cooling off!
My E-reader (Kicecartops The Wise mans fear is amazing!) 
My laptop


----------



## greenee

1. my family
2. having two jobs
3. my pet goldfish
4. my ps3
5. my friend(s)


----------



## Jaf

family, god, books, food and art!


----------



## Ardi

1: Working out
2: Being outside
3: Healthy food
4: Cigarettes
5: Friends


----------



## Irvine

The only thing i love is whenever my mood swing goes into happiness for unknown reason.


----------



## LydiRoo

My best friend, My mom and sister, Music and art, My dog, and Food


----------



## Gribble

1. Cantaloupe
2. Rain in the middle of the night
3. Feeling cozy
4. My 50lb lap puppy
5. Sleeping in


----------



## typemismatch

1. Pink Cranberry Lemonade from Marks & Spencer
2. Nectarines
3. Pasta
4. Mad Men
5. Walking really fast


----------



## Sleeper92

beer,vodka,whiskey,cognac,gin


----------



## ControlledByFears

Music,Guitar,Computers,Programming,Porn


----------



## piggy123

my bearded dragon (lizard), reruns of Nikita, peanut butter, Daul Kim, paninis!


----------



## hopefulhere

My family, my dog, my job, my health, and hope.


----------



## Marleywhite

1. Sleeping
2. Nintendo 3DS
3. Laptop
4. My animals
5. Coconut water


----------



## paris744

My Very Awesome Boyfriend Ckg2011. 
I Heart Radio Live From MGM Las Vegas. 
My Awesome Pictures Of Chris. 
My Computer. 
My La Croix Coconut Water.


----------



## Ckg2011

* My Sweet Loving Girlfriend Paris744.*

* Dreams.*

* My bed.*

* Air Conditioner.*

* Fan.*


----------



## PURST

my family, waterfalls, incense, mustangs, cardinals


----------



## Solomon's Tomb

Cigarettes, Xanax, Energy Drinks, the selected works of Ralph Bakshi and Chuck Huber's voice.


----------



## InimitableJeeves

Family
Friends
Sleeping
Movies
Visual and writing arts


----------



## Openyoureyes

dog
hw (gives me something to do!)
internet
tumblr
clothes


----------



## Shack

I know I shouldn't but... ***** keeps releasing great songs


----------



## Ckg2011

*My Sweet Loving Girlfriend Paris744. :heart:heart*

* Music.*

* BMX.*

* Love.*

* Happiness. *


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Klonopin
Music
Pain
Sleeping
Dying


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

G
friends
music
Arizonas
Finally having a social life


----------



## Xtina_Xposed

1. God
2. My family
3. My pets
4. Music
5. The improvements I made this year


----------



## Monotony

My friend, my cat, the cold weather, improvements so far this year, cymbalta.


----------



## lissa530

My love
Mom
Dog
Music
Cup cakes lol


----------



## DesertStar91

1. My boyfriend

2. My college

3. Myself in a non arrogant way 

4. My family

5. My new attitude on life


----------



## vanishingpt

1. Star-filled sky during the night
2. Time to myself
3. Relaxation after yoga
4. Reading new articles
5. Getting into the habit of drawing again


----------



## feels

turntable.fm
new 3DS
new breaking bad shirt
tea "the English way"
dragon age: origins - awakening


----------



## Glambada

1)Being vegan
2)Decorating my cakes
3)Saving money
4)Vinyl
5)Being content


----------



## Lasair

Mum's dog
my curly hair
tea and toast
not having heart burn
being with my boyfriend


----------



## ucmethruitall

Jesus, My family, quietness, music, sleeping


----------



## lkkxm

Let's seeeee.... My Bed, my right hand , um... Vodka, my Xbox, and obviously I'm going to have to say my Computer.


----------



## brewpacksox

Animals
Sports
Babies
Coffee
Digital art


----------



## paris744

My Awesome & Talented Boyfriend Ckg2011 :heart:heart
My New Green Day CD UNO 
My Internet 
My Aged White Cheddar Pirate's Booty
My Tropical Passion Ice Tea


----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


> My Awesome & Talented Boyfriend Ckg2011 :heart:heart
> My New Green Day CD UNO
> My Internet
> My Aged White Cheddar Pirates Booty
> My Tropical Passion Ice Tea


* I Love You My Sweet And Loving Girlfriend*. :heart:heart

* New Green Day CD.*

* Cooler Temps.*

* Ice Tea.*

* Hot Showers. *


----------



## ImWeird

Deanna 
Coffee
Puppies
Music
Strawberry banana smoothie


----------



## melissa75

my dogs
coffee
winter
football
reading


----------



## Myluckystar

1. How happy P!nk is right now
2. Coconut water
3. Spotify
4. The conversations between two of my co-workers Lol!
5. This section of the forum!


----------



## AceEmoKid

I can't believe how long this is taking me to think of.

Um...Music, my sister, finally being able to let go, my bed, and my kindle-fire.

I feel so materialistic listing that last one now O.O But it's true; I've been curling up on my bed for weeks staight now reading


----------



## PopulationOfZero

snow, rain, storms, earth quakes, hyper canes


----------



## Tealwave

"Take A Picture" by Filter

_Could everyone agree that no one should be left alone.

_I'm loving this song and video at the moment...


----------



## mik

Work, family, computer (haha), friends and my wacom cintiq 24hd


----------



## hopefulhere

I love my dog.
I love my job.
I love my hair.
I love my brain.
I love my house.


----------



## wswr

Earning more money than ever before
Being of value to my parents 
Doing well at the beginning of a major course
Having a great friend who stuck with me no matter what
Learning from my mistakes and making changes to be better (for real!)

And, always there for me, FOOD!!!


----------



## MoonForge

The music i have on now
My long distance friends
My glasses
That i'm going out for my walk soon
My hamster Sid because i played with him earlier


----------



## Sierpinski

The memory of my nervous, handsome, chain-smoking boyfriend. Unfortunately, there is only a memory for me.

Carl Orff's De Temporum Fine Comoedia which I've been getting into obsessively.

Literature on the Hopewell Indians

Beef stew

The trees turning to autumn colors


----------



## MNM

Glambada said:


> 1)Being vegan


Awesome!

1-- my dogs
2-- animals in general
3-- my tv shows are back with new episodes
4-- the fall like weather
5 -- that i found this great forum


----------



## tbyrfan

- coffee (like so many others have said lol)
- the fall weather
- my college classes this semester
- the new friends i made this year
- the new section of the student center at my university. it's great to study/hang out in and it has a really nice fireplace.


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures

My partner
Deftones
My 12 bottles of cola I just bought for $4.99. (For _12_!!)
A gig I went to the other night, where despite the crowdedness I felt practically zero anxiety (even BEFORE drinking) 
These headphones


----------



## Ckg2011

*My Sweet Loving Girlfriend Paris744. :heart:heart*

* Late Late Show With Craig Ferguson.*

* My New Phone.*

* Sleeping.*

* My Car. *


----------



## pastels

Me me me me me


----------



## CWe

1 My Pepsi
2 NBA Channel
3 My Pepsi
4 My Peis
5 MY Mutha fluckin pepsi


----------



## xstrongandsilentx

my dogs, my family, my gf, my hair hahahahah, and anime


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

My mom, nature, music, my texting buddy, food


----------



## sorrwel

- Tofu.
- My eyes.
- The Harry Potter books. 
- Money.
- Cheese Steak!!


----------



## applesauce5482

music
awesome people
food
my computer
my school's internet connection


----------



## Adorn

- Art
- Tobuscus and Seananners gaming channel
- Cereals <3
- The Ellen DeGeneres show
- Thimothydelaghetto's vlogs


----------



## lavandula

Panera bread, the crisp weather, barnes & nobles, hoodies/jackets, basically all of today.


----------



## visualkeirockstar

Porn
Porno
XXX
Hentai
Lesbians


----------



## miguzi

Rock climbing, music, college, cooking delicious food, and rock climbing. haha


----------



## deconblues

Snickerdoodles, Music, Home, Friends/Family, Fond Memories


----------



## Lasair

The weather earlier today
Baking
Fall Out Boy
being creative
Tidyness


----------



## Cam1

1. Transit of Venus
2. Buffalo Chicken Wraps
3. Oakland A's
4. Dexter
5. Psych Class


----------



## Dash9

1. overtime at work
2. My room is finally clean
3. my car is finally clean!!!
4.I might actually be able to sleep tonight!
5.I'm not totally broke yet!


----------



## Horse

Snow White Winters
Music
Backing biscuits/gingerbread, eating, smelling, touching(fresh and warm!) them
Origami
Swings


----------



## paperflower

The coming winter
Halloween
Going to the art museum
Cozy nights with hot chocolate
Thinking about someone :3


----------



## Lilac82

My kids, my husband, working out, studying, music


----------



## CoastalSprite

Cute slice-of-life short stories, with no real conflict or plot. Just a ton of cuteness. I'm trying to resist from squealing, omg.

Finishing early on my allotted time to study by about three hours.

Hockey post-game shows. 

Hockey pre-game shows.

Media coverage of my favourite politician.


----------



## MoonForge

Pokemon!
That i did my walk even though i got soaking wet and cold.
Turnips because i can plant a red one in animal crossing.
Warm green tea.
And that i did lots of things that were difficult for me yesterday 

And oh that's already 5, well untill next time then : o


----------



## Iced

dylan
dylan
dylan
dylan
dylan


----------



## ttrp

-family
-fall foliage 
-music 
-netflix
-Mexican food


----------



## januarygirl

My bed
my family
netflix
my bed
pajamas


----------



## simian4455

Iced said:


> dylan
> dylan
> dylan
> dylan
> dylan


Your boyfriend?


----------



## yexi17

God
Family
Love 
Dance
Books


----------



## paris744

My Very Awesome Boyfriend Ckg2011
My Very Special E-Mail
My Internet
My Bose Stereo
My Lemon Grass Dry Soda


----------



## Ckg2011

paris744 said:


> My Very Awesome Boyfriend Ckg2011
> My Very Special E-Mail
> My Internet
> My Bose Stereo
> My Lemon Grass Dry Soda


 *My Loving Beautiful Girlfriend Paris744.:heart:heart*
* My Very Special E-Mails.*
* My Bed.*
* Tv Show Frasier.*
* Jones Soda. *


----------



## Scorpio90

My Parents 
My salary ( one sided love)
My plans to travel w a very handsome guy.
Some clothes shops around
My weekendddddddddddddd


----------



## smokingsour

1. my fiance
2. my eyes
3.relaxing
4.eating
5. sex


----------



## punksparkyrock

My family
God
Sleeping
Drawing
Relaxing


----------



## rawrguy

My voice
My loving dog
Vegetarianism
Fapping
meetup.com


----------



## rawrguy

I forgot to mention my girlfriend (though she lives thousands of miles away)


----------



## pati

mint chapstick, nathan's kosher pickles, fedoras, sketchbook, & memory foam =]


----------



## harrison

My son.

...........

Waking up in Bali.
Having a cigarette on my balcony in Ubud after a storm.
Uncut pages in old books.
The feel and smell of good quality paper.


----------



## ShouNagatsuki

My cats, my mom+sister (okay it's kinda love-hate feeling), my original characters, my bed, my Wacom tablet.


----------



## Evolution

- Drum n Bass (sickest music on the planet!)
- Training Muay Thai
- Following MMA News (UFC etc)
- Internet
- Freedom


----------



## Fruitcake

1. Chocolate coins.
2. Caramel.
3. Mint slices.
4. Madeira cake.
5. Neatly organised data.


----------



## xxbluejay21

5 things/people/etc that I will always love, or at least for a very long time:

God/Jesus Christ
Family (mom, dad, sister)
Doggy!
Ellen Degeneres
Heidi


----------



## nighthawk101

1. Music
2. Demi Lovato
3. X Factor USA


----------



## 0589471

At the moment...

Going for walks at night with my sister

Going into Bath & Body checking out
their candles and perfumes...I'm weird like that

Reading memoirs 

Listening to music in French

Dressing my dog in halloween costumes xD

Things I'll always love and cherish, God, my family, and close friends.

Also, meeting new people with interesting outlooks on life and perspectives, always love a person with an open mind.


----------



## pointlesslife

Girls, beer, Hockey, video games


----------



## BillC

Not life


----------



## Lasair

My boyfriend (but Ssssshhhh I have not told him yet)


----------



## angeliabobo

friends
my dog
drama
internet
beauty sleep


----------



## Jkate89

Pineapple Crush
Slippers
Purple Nails 
Bob, my kitty
Fall season


----------



## lady lavender

short skirts, glitter, green hair, Ernest Hemingway, algebra


----------



## pitbullmommy97

My dogs
My cats
Hot cheeto fries
One direction


----------



## altosoprano

1) My Sister's dog.
2) Party planning
3) Meeting celebrities
4) Sunshine
5) Achieving daily goals


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

learning Spanish
sketching
Marx
Hummus 
Tegan and Sara


----------



## FrozenSlumber

-my family
-movies
-BOOKS!!!
-the weekend
-this cute top I'm wearing


----------



## Sanctus

Music
Middle earth
University
Autumn air
Fantasy


----------



## cuppy

-Spam
-Corny jokes 
-Messy morning hair
-water
-dorky fuzzy jacket that i only wear indoors


----------



## Raphael200

Hugs
Kung Fu
Chocolate Milk
Cats
My name Smiley


----------



## heldhostagebymyemotions

Mum
Food
Music
Reading
Writing


----------



## vanishingpt

- Feeling more confident in myself to produce work I love
- Feeling more confident talking to people I'm usually nervous around
- It's okay to be yourself–if you feel weird already, might as well just roll with it instead of trying to please everyone else
- Rediscovering Linkin Park
- My notepad block LOL


----------



## TenYears

Hmmm...

* I love my kids of course, had a really good visit with them last weekend, we had fun
* Pictures I have of my gf, and so many awesome memories of us when she was still here
* I'm moving out of my parents soon, after six months of being a complete emotional trainwreck
* It looks like I'm getting my car afterall. It's a 2008, but it's new to me. People are giving me a 2nd, 3rd, 4th chance, that I probly really don't deserve tbh.
* It may sound lame but Halloween is over. I didn't have to answer the door. I absolutely love kids, but this is one of my least favorite holidays.


----------



## Raphael200

Meditating
Tex
A black tank top
Brotherhood
Friendship


----------



## emersonkelly

-Family
-Friends
-Music
-internet
-want to scold one of my enemies :clap


----------



## WhisperBerries

Chocolate, chocolate, nachos, chocolate, chocolate. Wait, that's 2 things. Ah well!


----------



## 6 6 6

Friends, music, food, sleep, and food.


----------



## Your dreaming WAKE UP

skateboarding
internet
music
in-n-out
you.


----------



## gopidevi

Stewie, love itself, chilly weather, music and beauty


----------



## factmonger

whipped cream
chocolate 
really soft, fluffy socks
my mang
the smell of peaches


----------



## cafune

Early Mornings 
Quiet, Empty Cafés (Current Safe Haven)
Music
(Chilly) Sunny Days
Showers


----------



## Degeh

The feeling you get when you worked out even though you felt like sitting all day, the fact that i can eat and drink without catching a disease, not being dependant on drugs anymore, my family above everyone and last but not least you! DD


----------



## ImOnlyDreaming

1. My nearly empty room. (I don't know if that might be unsettling for some people, but for me, it seems to help me think and feel better. I find that a lot of clutter makes me feel suffocated.)

2. My laptop. (Yay, I get to type this from the comfort of my bed! I don't miss having a desktop PC at all..haha.)

3. Music. (Even if I'm by myself, I don't feel alone when I listen to music.)

4. Autumn. (I'm so glad summer is over. Not a fan of summer.)

5. YouTube! (Getting to watch a lot of things I thought I'd never see again is pretty awesome!)


----------



## Raphael200

Chicken.
Listening to music.
Deepthinking.
The thought that a Sunday only comes once a week.Yes,i hate Sundays.
Passion fruit Juice.
That awesome girl I met the other day:heart:love2:heart.


----------



## azza j

The Mov, does she count as 5 things...she should:L if not then izzy,joy,kelsey,and the twins should just about do it...

p.s. I wanna be the rain....just for you


----------



## SuzintheCity

My cute little condo.
My Family
My Friends
Chicken Salad Sandwich
White Wine


----------



## Fairydust

Family, friends, listening to music especially anything sung by Karen Carpenter and Doris Day, Downton Abbey and looking at beautiful scenic pictures such as a sun rising.


----------



## tranquildream

Bambi, Nick, everyone who has touched my life in the past year and changed me, internet and music lol


----------



## mcmuffinme

1. Sigur Ros
2. The Eric Andre Show
3. Obama win
4. CD burning 
5. refilled mp3 music account


----------



## DanCan

Halo 4. 
A hot bowl of Oat Bran, when it's cold out. mmmm
Netflix. 
MY woodstove.
Internet.


----------



## godhelpme2

hedgehogs c:
my tv shows
my moose tracks icecream :d
music
any other food lol.


----------



## PapaJohn

Marlyn Manson
My butthead dog 
This forum
Papa John's
Old Chevy pickups


----------



## quietmusicman

Metal, Weed, Money, more metal and more weed


----------



## abeatticus

Christmas lights, my family, dogs, coffee, martial arts


----------



## sorrwel

- food
- alcohol
- pills
- sex


----------



## froyo

Sunny days, MacbookPros, Thanksgiving break, music, and my room


----------



## ChangelingGirl

1. My Internet connection.
2. DID E-mail support groups.
3. My PRN tranquilizer medication.
4. Tylenol.
5. My room.


----------



## rawrguy

Exercise
My job
My dogs
Being asian
My treadmill


----------



## Choppy

Heavy metal
My family
My health
Working out
Everyone!


----------



## MaryJaneF

- books
- food
- my dog
- my home
- training


----------



## dismiss

home
cat
car
bed
music


----------



## litare

dogs
crafting
chilly days with books and blankets
tea
pumpkin bread


----------



## dismiss

mmmmm pumpkin bread sounds good...

chai tea
hot showers
thunderstorms
pumpkin beer 
my heated blanket


----------



## Freiheit

-Sleep
-Food
-No studying for exams
-Music
-Not having to take the bus for the next 4 days straight


----------



## vanishingpt

- Football (soccer)
- Writing
- Coldplay
- Researching
- Spontaneity


----------



## miminka

belmonts
coco mademoiselle
cognac
baby's breath
toronto's weather


----------



## Buerhle

Louis Theroux documentaries.
2 The dream I had last night.
3 day off from work
4 sleeping


----------



## Jkate89

Winter
Mittens
Pudding
Christmas commercials
Crochet


----------



## Tubman

- fresh winter days
- calming music
- coffee in the morning
- foooood
- rain


----------



## noyadefleur

tea lattes
yoga
the smiths
journalling
my bed


----------



## ThatOneShyGirl

1. God
2. Mom
3. Sister
4. Internet 
5. Pillow


----------



## musiclover55

Family
Internet
TV
Money
Dreams (sigh...)


----------



## Raphael200

All the guys and girls here on SAS
My pc
Music
Making people smile
And receiving compliments


----------



## ShadyGFX

Music
Sanity (Soon to be gone)
Food
Being young 
Having no responsibilities.


----------



## bluebutton

nice weather, eating healthy, my yoga practice, my family, laughing


----------



## litare

sleep
books
soup
driving
singing with the radio


----------



## m27

books, warm weather in winter, tumblr, my fluffy cat and new shoes


----------



## Buerhle

1my bed
2my blankets
3my pillow
4warmth of being in my bed
5my fav current place- in my bed


----------



## Uffdaa

1) My little radio and the country station, yay country music
2) Sleeping pills, yay for unconsious sleep
3) Oatmeal, yay oatmeal
4) Warm clothes and umbrella, yay warm clothes
5) Money, yay money that makes everything possible


----------



## YoukosoHitoriBocchi

Boyfriend
My Kitty
Misaki 
Shark Plush
Anime


----------



## Laura1990

Sunny days
Bubble tea
My friends
Holding hands
Lavender everything (oil, body wash, lotion)


----------



## sunking

my friends 
my family 
My city
Texas
Trees


----------



## Plumagirl

My husband
My two dogs
My family
My camera
The sunshine


----------



## Jkate89

Snow
Drawing on frosted windows
Mint Hot Chocolate
Comfy, warm socks
Christmas specials


----------



## vstar401

1. Victoria Justice
2. Emma Watson
3. Kaya Scodelario
4. Vanessa Hudgens 
5. Nina Dobrev


----------



## Shrimpy

1. Aikido!
2. Chocolate
3. Norway
4. Friends
5. Those people you pass by who give you the warmest greeting ~ Can't beat that feeling


----------



## Incedecent

FRIENDS
two guys and a girl
family guy
Misty, When she is dreaming. adorable!  (Dog)
Radio Tube. They are magic.


----------



## Savior

VideoGames
My Notebook
Bacon
Free Wi-fi
Music


----------



## Northern Lights

Chimney Fires
Historical Novels
Mulled Wine
Czech Beer
Spanish Food


----------



## scyld

Good food
Good booze
My parents
My two friends
The feeling of cleanliness after a nice shower


----------



## losinghope

1. My dog.
2. My family.
3. My panda bear.
4. Food.
5. Music.


----------



## tronjheim

Trapt, Pokémon, web browsing, day dreaming, music


----------



## silent but not deadly

Infowars
SAS
Red Wine
Cuban Cigars
Sleeping


----------



## Venompoo

Walking in the rain
Listening to the radio
Drinking a cuppa tea
laying in my warm bed
Singing at night


----------



## Cnidaria

Sleep
Good FOOD
Fresh bedding
Cosy winter evenings
Fibre optic broadband (it's so fast!)


----------



## Schemilix

Christmas Season
Benefit They're Real! Mascara
Hedgehogs
Skyrim
Icecream marshmellow cake


----------



## BuzzAldrin

House
Christmas decorations
Spending time with my family
My new job
Gingerbread


----------



## Cam1

1. My Dog
2. The Black Keys
3. American Horror Story
4. Buffalo Chicken Wraps
5. Taking a shower in the dark


----------



## Chieve

1) My family
2) My pets
3) My friends(in real life and online)
4) Making money
5) My hobbies


----------



## Lasair

My boyfriend
My bed
My car
Warm shower
College holidays


----------



## vanishingpt

1. Sleep
2. Getting into the zone with a project
3. Catching up with my best friend
4. Catching up with old TV shows and feeling nostalgic
5. Talking with you


----------



## Minkiro

Anime
Our new place
My boyfriend
Hot coco
My cat ~ Wonka <3


----------



## Pilot1977

My daughter, parents, family, and my little ones mom.


----------



## gof22

1. Talking to a friend on here in chat.
2. My Cats.
3. My Family.
4. My PC.
5. My Writing.


----------



## petsounds

1. Getting all my errands done today.
2. Finding this book series at the library. 
3. Pretty Little Liars and Shameless are coming back on this month.
4. Finding more tea bags in the cupboard.
5. Getting $50 gift cards in the mail when I really really needed them.


----------



## sadmeme

1. My crush
2. My computer
3. My smartphone
4. Money
5. Social acceptance, of course


----------



## psychofanatic

1. Music
2. My guitar
3. Chocolate
4. Beer
5. Life


----------



## lazydaisy

1) my dog
2) water
3) my bed
4) the cold air outside
5) the real housewives of atlanta haha


----------



## Green Eyes

Mika, London, chocolate, Miranda, my bed


----------



## Xanatos32

1. Reading comics.
2. Going out with friends for New Year's
3. A hot shower
4. Sleep
5. I have a job.


----------



## Becca333

1. Puppies
2. Kittens
3. A pretty blue sky with cotton clouds
4. Snow on trees
5. Double Rainbows


----------



## darkman

1. Working out
2. Movies
3. Rainy Days
4. Laughing till it hurts
5. Keanu Reeves


----------



## ohmyglobladyrainicorn

Sleep
Music
Friends
Tumblr
and this Chili Dog yummm ^_^


----------



## jeffhughes192

1. When all your friends and yourself are smiling or laughing at a party
2. The thought of living a life in a entirely different country (like, Japan or something)
3. Adventure movies that make girls the last thing on your mind (The Mummy, Indiana Jones, LOTR, The Hobbit)
4. Making new friends via having a fun time with them at a party
5. Playing live at a gig


----------



## failed101

1. Laughing with a person .
2. Talking to random peeps online.
3. 



4. My dreaming 
5. Games


----------



## SunFlower2011

1. I prayed today.
2. I told my mother I loved her.
3.I spoke to my friend.
4. Trying to decide what job to work.
5. I had little anxiety today.


----------



## Common Misconception

1) My family; I love you!
2) Food on the table each day
3) My house
4) My beloved friends; I've had the absolute pleasure to connect with a few of you on this very website; you guys/gals are awesome!
5) Having the opportunity to overcome my anxiety/depression; each day is chance for a new beginning, a fresh start every minute of everyday :yes


----------



## Mani14

the few wonderful friends i have
my family
food
laughing
my laptop


----------



## UndreamingAwake

Rain, musical equipment and instruments, good food, a warm bed, and a nice dark beer.


----------



## NoHeart

Guild Wars 2
Guild Wars 2
Guild Wars 2
Guild Wars 2 

Strawberry flavoured pop tarts


----------



## JimmyReptile

Dogs, god, vanilla coke, music, fireplaces


----------



## cosmicslop

listhings
listhings
listhings
listhings
listhings

i'm obsessed with this thing. it's not just making a lists on a boring one column app. it's like virtual post it notes on a pinboard. and i can add pictures. it allows gifs. it's like an actually useful and unannoying version of pintrest.


----------



## smartguy360

*5 things*

my family, my ps3, my job, my books, and angelle


----------



## Cerberios

*browsing art, 
listening to music,
snow,
baking in a quiet house,
being home alone.
*


----------



## fraidycat

1. just got off phone w. a good friend & even though there's still worry lingering around I'm glad I have such a good person in my life
2. getting to wake up late for work tmrw
3. learning to tie a "professional" gift bow today! 
4. successful IV practice on my dad
5. getting rid of a friendship w. a bitter person

this thread


----------



## jcmp7754

my family, my dogs, SAS, this beer im drinking, and my lap top


----------



## ysabelmilby

My family, new work, liquors, basketball and food.

Actually there's a lot more but it's all about me since I'm changing myself this year. Or should I say I'm trying to be the positive and passionate me from the past and so far I'm doing good so I also love my new self.


----------



## cosmicslop

1. Iced decaf coffee past 12am. Lots of cream, 2 splendas.
2. Reclus sharing music from all over the world on my profile
3. Time inching closer to timely events I want: my b-day sushi outing, end of the month baking, school starting.
4. Knowing Universal Scrobbler exists
5. Low carb chocolate milk


----------



## fraidycat

At the moment: my mom, my cat, no work today!, I have more balance & flexibility at yoga than expected, nursing forum I found


----------



## Hello22

Living with my friends, if it wasn't for them i would be totally lost.

That's all really, but they have been so great to me


----------



## shyness87

Music writing family my babes my car


----------



## Jesus of Suburbia

Friends, hard rock, guitar, _Withnail and I_, and those inexplicable moments of happiness


----------



## Otherside

My IPod
Tea
Writing
Muse
The Red Hot Chilli Peppers


----------



## toutenkarthon

Food
The internet
Nature
Hans Zimmer's music
Good memories


----------



## hippiegirl23

my family
my mom especially <3
the ocean
the beach
coffee 
ice cream
my pet <3
friends
silly jokes
talking about anything with somebody i love


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

1. Game of Thrones - just got into it, hurry up season 3
2. Swedish cider Rekorderlig - YUM !!
3. Pacific island dancing
4. Summer - shorts, swimming, flip flops, sunnies
5. Weekend roadtrips


----------



## Picturesque

1. Music.
2. My best friend.
3. My dog.
4. The Sims 3.
5. ...Music.


----------



## blue the puppy

my fiance
my cat
my niece
my nephew
my mom


----------



## tronjheim

1) Are you with me by Trapt
2) the cold weather
3) my bed
4) Mario Kart 7
5) my increased appetite?


----------



## heysam

1.) Myself
2.) Myself
3.) Myself
4.) Myself
5.) Myself


----------



## Boring Loser

Driving my car, grocery shopping, reading books, drinking water, anything that makes me forget about the internet.


----------



## F S

The Red Paintings.
Vivid dreams.
Intense days.
Pages upon pages of writing.
This weird, wonderful feeling that everything is gonna be okay...


----------



## quitetheshocker

Adventure Time.
Penna Rosa w/ grilled chicken.
Reading good fan fiction.
Anime - a few of it.
Anything that's good enough distraction from addictive television watching and internet browsing.


----------



## YoukosoHitoriBocchi

Music
Drawing
Kisekae
Boyfriend
*Making a blanket cocoon. *


----------



## won

1) My therapist (lol)
2) Therapy (lol)
3) Music
4) Helping other people
5) Making other people happy


----------



## DizzyFrank

Snowshoes
Music
My PS3
Winter
Someone


----------



## rawrguy

1. My newly found confidence.
2. My job.
3. My medication that keeps me from going into a full psychotic episode.
4. meetup.com
5. The fact that I have a roof over my head.


----------



## Bradleyford

Music, My friends, role playing, nature, anime ^^:boogie


----------



## litare

1. Coffee
2. Blankets
3. Puppies
4. sunshine
5. new dress


----------



## vanishingpt

1. Heroes
2. Yoga
3. Painting class
4. Walking outside, getting lots of fresh air!
5. Getting home early from class


----------



## DrumToYourBeat

1. My parents
2. My boyfriend
3. My pets
4. The cool weather
5. Drawing


----------



## Nvkid

Breakfast, Brunch, Lunch, Linner, and Dinner! without those times of the day i'd go crazy!


----------



## A Void Ant

1. The kindness proffered to me at work recently.
2. My freezer being stuffed with food from work.
3. The New Age group _Enigma_.
4. My new accent pillows.
5. It's the weekend now.


----------



## Cookies N Cream

1. My husband
2. My DSLR camera
3. One of my favorite books
4. Food
5. Just being here, alive.


----------



## miminka

vintage house
 clove cigarettes
 goldschlager
 ysl volumté sheer candy lipstick
 isild le besco


----------



## SparklingWater

My cbt book
My socks
My hair
Avocados
My kindle
My family
My body
Hot showers
Stretching and meditation


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

1. Friends
2. Family
3. The beginning of what could be something really special 
4. Cold ciders on a super hot day
5. Moroccan Oil


----------



## Patriot

1. My body. I've started seeing the results of my hard training 
2. The girl that stalks me. 
3. Coffee.
4. My computer.
5. Myself (for doing alot of hard things these past few months!)


----------



## misanbipol

*Chant and be happy!!*

The way Invega together with Priadel and Diplexil killed my social phobia, and my manic episodes (due to Venlafaxine), made me more sane and positive!! Being at sunday festivals (isckon). Hare Krishna! Chant and be happy!! Catsssss!!! I have a lovely 8 year old russian blue one! Now, 3 brands of medication, one institution and one cat makes 5 things, right??... Just joking, i'm just feeling happy!!!


----------



## gabbers7

Dancing, my friends, my family, my dog & the fact that i try to never give up on myself.


----------



## Gloomlight

Hanging out with my brother
Perfumes from Haus of Gloi
Community Coffee (especially the bread pudding flavor) 
Horses
Minimalism


----------



## Daveyboy

This Site
Nestles Quick
My bed
Girls
Cats


----------



## xlovelyvintagex

My boyfriend
Chocolate Chip Cookies
Classical Music
The Sky
My pets !


----------



## inanamd

*the little things*

when im singing along to my favorite singer and i know every word
when my husband gets home from a long day of work and tells me about his day
drinking a big cup of coffee
not having to talk to people


----------



## toutenkarthon

Faith
Family
Country
Music
Books


----------



## beothuck1

Salt & Vinegar Crispers, My dog, the Bachelor, the book 'Heaven is for Real', my Mom and Dad


----------



## monotonous

strawberry-banana juice
money
laptop
heat
internet


----------



## cosmicslop

dark rooms
music
early mornings past 1 - 3 am
fleece bedsheets
all these 4 things at once


----------



## nullptr

My laptop, knowledge, the internet (sad I know), coffee, python.


----------



## Mrmclark

family, second chance, animals , call of duty, food


----------



## Germs

Cheese
Old Japanese Cars
The internet
Computer Games
Women 
Music

6 will do


----------



## won

Internet
Books
Music
Food
My bed


----------



## Billywig

I like:
Maths
Science
Fashion and just design in general.
My dog.
People being happy.

I also secretly like business but that's meant to be the most boring subject, so I keep it to myself. Hmmmm.... I think I might be a nerd, I'm not sure though.

Are we allowed to put more?


----------



## Fruitcake

1. The soft kitty-cat on my belly.
2. The scent of the beautiful flowers my boyfriend gave me.
3. The bubbles floating around the room.
4. The sun on my bare feet.
5. Optimism.


----------



## nb1991

my dogs, the internet, food, my shirt, and this house


----------



## jgymcar

gym,my car,movies,tattoos sport


----------



## renegade disaster

my typing speed
my weight loss
sunny days
toasties
sticking to my word


----------



## LittleBearBrah

1. The Lord Jesus Christ 
2. My Room mates new dog
3. My Ipod
4. The fresh air
5. The gym


----------



## Goopus

My cats, my sport, myself, my family, spring.


----------



## leeleekiti

The fact that I get to see my best friend tomorrow (it's been twenty-eight hours okay I'm going through withdrawal xD)
The way my older sister texted me out of the blue today to tell me she loves me
How close it is to my birthday
The music I have playing (currently "Sleeps with Butterflies" by Tori Amos)
Tumblr


----------



## januarygirl

My bed
Netflix
Inuyasha
My dogs
Baths


----------



## renegade disaster

putting an end to negative things
working through my music downloads
getting last fm scrobber working again (yes finally!)
feeling snug and warm back at home when its cold outside
meeting nice new people


----------



## Moment of Clarity

Family
Food and water 
Shelter
My decision to do what I can to improve my mind and life.
Being able to breath and relax a bit.


----------



## Carebear22

Nothing: I need help with that, have been crying since January 1st.


----------



## Bohuw

1. My girlfriend no matter how far away from me she is
2. My doggy no matter how chubby and lazy he is
3. Making somebody smile 
4. Hearing someone say 'thank you'
5. The day off work


----------



## tronjheim

My family
The place I live in
My consumer electronics by Apple
My backpack
My friends


----------



## tronjheim

Carebear22 said:


> Nothing: I need help with that, have been crying since January 1st.


There, there. :hug


----------



## RaydonTheAngel

I love manga, my brush pens, my radio, my hats, my kuro****suji calendar


----------



## eshng

Piano
Internet
Starcraft
SE Asian food
Paycheck


----------



## PuebloWaltz

Doctor Who
Theloneus Monk
Marc Maron
Playing music
Masturbating


----------



## ashli116

God
My baby
My parents
Music
Cupcakes


----------



## RyanE1991

Science fiction 
Computer games 
Reading aviation or science magazines
Collecting models and figures 
Eating cereal


----------



## KaoJ

Driving my new car i bought yesterday  BMW M3 E46.
Computer games.
Movies.
Spending some time with friends.
Sleeping.


----------



## cosmicslop

Gorecki's 3rd symphony has been giving me so much life. This masterpiece is a cleansing process for the soul.

I'm not going to name 4 other things. What you wanna do about it?


----------



## visualkeirockstar

My fishes, guitar, my pond, fishing and ......


----------



## PurrPanther

Playing piano:clap
Exoplanets:int
Yoga:nw
My cat :heart
Coffee :hyper


----------



## dreadwiler

Myself. My job. Gossip Girl. Psybient. This cup of coffee.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Dark chocolate. Mmmm.
My family. 
CocoRosie.
Internet.
Finally having friends, even though they're online.


----------



## Pennywise

Literature
Music
Porn
Internet
Raisinets

In no particular order :yes.


----------



## Glass Child

My little sister
Videogames
Drawing
Music
Animals


----------



## ucmethruitall

1. My nephew
2. The positive thinking book im reading currently
3. My thoughts about developing myself
4. God
5. Hanging out with my friend from middle school


----------



## Sammys Grammie

My grandsons, the youngest of which is turning 11 TODAY!! HB Aaron!!
(and my other family members of course)

My cat, Izzy

My job - seriously I love my job!! 

The sunshine

The dark


----------



## thefrolickinggenie

Chocolate
Writing
YouTube 
Yoga
Coffee


----------



## Attica! Attica!

My apartment, an old favorite song, a good book, leisurely breakfasts, my new sewing machine


----------



## CopadoMexicano

My freedom, My family, my medical insurance, and having a roof over my head..


----------



## renegade disaster

I am enjoying generating lastfm milestones using this widget thingy.http://kastuvas.us.to/lastfm currently messing about with different patterns of ascending numbers (multiples,palindromics,**** like that)
being given some hope by some very helpful and supportive people
red rizlas (I can't believe i've been using green for so long when red is so much nicer!)
some recently added films on netflix I haven't seen
amazing sandwiches


----------



## TryingMara

-My cat.
-Long, sunny days.
-The warmer weather.
-Long walks.
-Being out in nature.


----------



## AstroBoy93

1. Grey's Anatomy (not even joking)
2. Mom
3. The fact that I'm quitting the job that I hate in a few weeks
4. Being followed by a girl I admire on tumblr
5. Ice Cream!


----------



## socialanxietyfix

1. My amazing wife and kids
2. Building websites
3. My Mom, Dad and Sister
4. The fact that Spring is right around the corner
5. The incredible support I always get from you awesome peops


----------



## cosmicslop

currently being the ultimate human sloth

1. laying in bed with fleece sheets
2.dim afternoon,dim room
3. on the internet
4. listening to some good noisy, psych rock
5. not feeling any guilt over being this indulgent


----------



## Zil

-Pasta
-Pasta
-Handstands
-Chamomile tea
-Fantasy-medieval music


----------



## EmptyRoom

My folks

Electricity

Internet

Beds

Heat insulators


----------



## Deimos

1. My family
2. Tv
3. Gaming
4. KFC chicken
5. My Double bed


----------



## Jarebear

Carebears
Almond milk
Sleep
Kyema - Eliane Radigue 
Being myself


----------



## tronjheim

1) Attention au Départ by Les Enfoirés
2) my cats
3) Helmut Krantz our family dachshund
4) the release of SCIIHotS and the hope of getting a copy very soon. VERY SOON!
5) my Poetry class sessions


----------



## Cascades

- My pets
- Good music
- Jack Daniels
- Having money
- Good books


----------



## QuietKid1

1.My family
2.My dog
3.Sports
4.Music
5.Weed


----------



## Migsjust

My fiance, my children (my dogs Zero and Nadia) my home, our 2 closest friends and my family (mother and brothers) <3


----------



## Fruitcake

Having conversations with people and being unable to stop laughing at things that aren't really funny.
Emails from old friends.
Identifying people's vulnerabilities by analysing their behaviour and figuring out how to help them.
Spooning.
Planning the fun and challenging things I'm going to do.


----------



## enfield

ledovico einuadi
SAS (ALL the people)
my tea
my chocolate
my free time


----------



## Lazarus

my niece/nephew (oh, the joys of innocence and youth)
my music
learning languages!
geeky science-y stuff
my body (this took a while)


----------



## Johnny Canuck

My family
My Best Friend
My Job
Music (listening to some blue rodeo right now)


----------



## chris7

Just thought of a list of things around me that I'm currently appreciating:
1.Internet
2.Computer
3.Music 
4.Water
5.Chair


----------



## Andres124

Jesus, myself, my friend, my family, and music


----------



## cosmicslop

1. the aftermath
2. of eating spicy food
3. which is the tingly, hot feeling
4. on your lips.
5. i love that.


----------



## Eyesontheskies

Puppies, my family, music, art, and big, soft, fluffy towels.


----------



## kast

Tea, music, the breeze coming through my window, baths, driving


----------



## Josh2323

one.*god*
two.*my family&kids*
three.*my friends*
four.*myself*
five.*life_music_art_universe*


----------



## hammerfast

Alcohol , my dog , my father , eric Suzuki , steve bigelow


----------



## fancyjuicebox

My dog, a pokemon hack I've been playing, Bones (tv series), Just Dance 4 and RockStar Perfect Berry


----------



## Adwian

Stephen Curry, RunKeeper, The Walking Dead, Days off (counts as two)


----------



## miminka

mylène farmer 
dandelion tea
sleeping +12 hrs
long conversations w/ my roomate
amaretto


----------



## DreamerInSlumberland

1. I get the house to myself. Peace. 
2. I feel pretty good and positive in general. 
3. My creativity when it comes to writing and other areas. 
4. My compassion for others. 
5. I like helping people who are in trouble - who welcome it.


----------



## Casanovac

Food,
my bed,
music,
computer,
porn


----------



## zonebox

1) Family 
2) Technology
3) Nature 
4) Learning
5) People (I just prefer to be away from them )


----------



## noyadefleur

mardou said:


> mylène farmer
> dandelion tea
> sleeping +12 hrs
> *[*]long conversations w/ my roomate*
> amaretto


It's always the highlight of my day. :squeeze


----------



## nothing to fear

My doggie woggie
My schmoopie moopie
Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess
Tumblr *sigh*
 _A Storm of Storms_ by George R. R. Martin *sigh*

*sigh* = stuff I'm kind of obsessed with.


----------



## greygoose22

-bacon,
-my grades, 
-music ( started listening to city and colour, really good),
- through the wormhole with morgan freemon, such a good show 
-water (seems to be clearing up my acne pretty fast, 9 cups of water a day will keep the red bumps away)


----------



## Tallis

- A good laugh
- Dancing
- Math (surprisingly)
- My bunny
- Twizzlers!


----------



## Jarebear

tea
ugly clothes
minimalism
Dm+M7
dreaming


----------



## noyadefleur

-spiced pear herbal tea
-Rupaul's Drag Race
-heating pad
-Lush hair products
-my new pink lace skirt (if only I could find something suitable to wear with it..)


----------



## noodlely

the freaking awesome gingerbread cookies I'm eating
the mini-lake that formed in the middle of the road in front of my house
the coffee that's going with my gingerbread cookies
white noise filling up silence
dual flame totem + lmp + added cold damage


----------



## pkore1015

-My puppy, Roxanne.
-Meaningful conversations.
-Running.
-Chicken.
-Tattoos.


----------



## tronjheim

My made-up alternate life
My profile pic on Facebook
The school grounds I've spent years roaming around
My being able to do stuff on Adobe Photoshop for my own ends quickly
My journal


----------



## tristatejosh

1. My family
2. The nice weather
3. My body after a vigorous workout today
4. My grades
5. MLP


----------



## katie93

1. Long conversations with my friends
2. Coffee
3. Discovering new songs and bands on youtube
4. Revenge series
5. The fact that winter is finally over!


----------



## tieffers

noyadefleur said:


> It's always the highlight of my day. :squeeze


^ your signature
the way people beam at you when you say they look pretty today
being home
having dreams so beautiful it feels like your whole being lights up
love itself


----------



## noyadefleur

tieffers said:


> ^ your signature
> the way people beam at you when you say they look pretty today
> being home
> having dreams so beautiful it feels like your whole being lights up
> love itself


Aw, I really appreciate that!


----------



## miminka

black metal
dope
springtime
hÃ©lÃ¨ne cixous
tinned sardines


----------



## Fixxer

My Candéo Coach, The weather, Walking, Music, Eating healthy to feel better!


----------



## noyadefleur

Harold and Maude fan mixes
my stepmom's herbal infusions
being able to talk/laugh with my brothers
not having to straighten my hair
my light pink bathrobe


----------



## Sinatra

1 My dogs
2 My family
3 Music
4 My friends
5 The feeling of Déjà vu


----------



## muse11

1. myself
2.my family
3. my girlfried
4. my guitars
5.I don't have it


----------



## Cronos

In no particular order:

1. My family
2. Sweatervests
3. Pokemon 
4. The spring weather
5. My friends


----------



## purplerainx3

My best friend
Today's photographs/memories/the warmer weather
The cleanness of my room
Mornin by Star Slinger
Temporary hope


----------



## Desi22

my children, piano music, my mom, my grandchildren, my home.


----------



## ltrain

Cold Showers. I swear they give me so much more energy and I feel more motivated in general


----------



## ltrain

Whoops that was only one. 
2. Trying to face my fears/Exposure
3. Gym + Diet
4. My cat
5. My Girlfriend


----------



## renegade disaster

recreational drugs
hot cross buns
peace and quiet
scrobbling my cd collection
good quality whisky


----------



## Fruitcake

People. iui
Lettuce.
Sore muscles.
Beer.
Existing.


----------



## Lasair

my boyfriend 
new music
being creative
my work
colours


----------



## dismiss

sleep
the end of my workday
home
my nice big mugs for tea
white noise


----------



## rawrguy

Having a job
Having freedom
My dog
My sense of style
Having a roof over my head


----------



## losteternal

Number one and above all else My Beautiful horse
Number two my soppy lovely cat
Number three my collection of tarantulas
number four my degu
number five that rocking genius music of Roger Waters.


----------



## catcharay

Talking to my b/f this afternoon <3
Having an unforced, comfortable talk with mom
My moms curry for dinner and her cheesecake in the morning
My progress with hwk
Eating chocolate


----------



## AceEmoKid

My friends on SAS, who keep the lonliness away
My family, who I get to spend 4 days of vacation with soon
Music, my constant companion
My home, which I probably take for granted
Chili burgers, nuff said.


----------



## alissadisa

My mother and father God, wife and daughter.


----------



## NessyChannel

Friday: Its Friday, do I need to say anymore

My Blanket: its keeping me warm and keeping the monsters away.

Doctor Who: The show I'm watching right now, BEST SHOW EVER, of all time

My Friends: I'm hanging out with them later.

My sense of hummer: I just love laughing.


----------



## Rubiconmango

Almond Croissants

Almond Croissants

Almond Croissants

Almond Croissants

Almond Croissants


----------



## tronjheim

1) my parents
2) my computer set-up
3) my high school friends
4) feeling tipsy
5) my bed


----------



## cafune

Five things that I loved "at the moment" nearly two weeks ago:
- finding my aunt's instructional notes on top of the foil on my morning tea on what to make for breakfast, etc.
- curling up on the sofa watching Breaking Bad whilst my cousins surfed the net in the living room
- chuckling at the odd mannerisms of the folk I noticed in public
- spending time drinking alone in the pub and thinking quietly
- reading/smirking at the almost dry, slightly humorous articles in the London Evening Standard on my Tube rides home (and completing the sudokus in the back, too)


----------



## TSpes

star trek
my parents
my cat
mushroom soup
the smell of books


----------



## misspeachy

My boyfriend,
it's so hard to not tell him over and over every second we talk.

Mulled wine. 
The front cover of a book I'm being lent from a library.
Spending forever in a clothes shop.
My new sandals.

and 6. Actually looking happy all of the time. WOW!


----------



## SimonsCat

My Brother
My Mum
My Cat
My bed
& SUN


----------



## mkd

God, my husband, my children, camping, my dogs


----------



## nickelbird

star trek <3 <3 <3
my hair (i just bleached it white!!)
my nails (I finally stopped biting them and they are getting nice and long)
making stained glass
my apartment


----------



## Ray nichols

sleeping
movies
my friends
my home
music


----------



## TrulyBlessed

YMCA
Zumba
My 2 beautiful boys
My husband
Reading


----------



## getsomeair

Michelle by The Beatles
Chamomile tea
My head phones
French
It's still light outside


----------



## renegade disaster

getting more sleep
cooking (when I can be bothered!)
the change of having lactofree milk instead of soya
keeping my weight in check
the wildlife on my doorstep


----------



## WriteHaven

family
writing
cake
rainy, cloudy weather
music


----------



## Bawsome

Music, the weather, Guy who lives in my apartment block ( i call him big kahuna), tonight, my new found optimism.


----------



## Johng1986

my family, my Honda Prelude, game of thrones, the walking dead, bed and food. i know thats 6 but im in a good mood


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

1) Tom
2) Tom
3) Tom
4) Tom
5) Tom


----------



## renegade disaster

1) working through a ton of artists, albums and genres i've meant to listen to for ages
2) feels a bit more like spring now
3) keeping my weight in check
4) not having ssri side effects
5) better sleep


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass

Right now its: Google, Fishy crackers, SAS, fishy crackers, and fishy crackers.


----------



## EliSummer

hard workout, hot coffee, hot shower, receiving "thank you's" my friends


----------



## Bohuw

1. my girlfriend
2. my dog
3. the sun
4. the moon
5. the stars


----------



## altqq

1)Music
2)My laptop
3)My awesome earphones
That's all I can think of right now


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed

my family
pet
music
labtop
weather


----------



## oubliette

Sugar, music, sexual dimorphism, warmth, and the pairing of Earth's orbital revolution with its rotation, in no particular order.


----------



## thebadshepard

rain, my dog, music, my family, videogames


----------



## WorldABlaze

Tech, driving, my family, my cat and sleeping


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

1) Moscato wine
2) Blowing the speakers up when home alone
3) This forum
4) My bf
5) White tips - acrylics


----------



## simbo

new job.
warmer weather.
moving to a city.
relaxing
sun


----------



## Astrofreak6

My family, my freedom, the fact that i'm almost finishing college, wine  and my lovely guitar


----------



## Spritz11

5) The fact that I'm going to be leaving school soon.
4) These lovely strawberry cereal that taste like heaven.
3) Swimming.
2) Being home alone
1) Limmy ofc ;D


----------



## Limmy

Spritz11 said:


> 5) The fact that I'm going to be leaving school soon.
> 4) These lovely strawberry cereal that taste like heaven.
> 3) Swimming.
> 2) Being home alone
> 1) Limmy ofc ;D


<3 <3 <3 <3 luv u moar!


----------



## coffeeandflowers

1. Spotify
2. Peach iced tea
3. Edamame 
4. Blue nail polish
5. Feeling like anything is possible (enjoy it while it lasts!)


----------



## TryingMara

-Oatmeal cookies.
-The beautiful white trees they recently planted in the park.
-The way the sun shines on the pond.
-Homeland.
-Tea.


----------



## Bidniman

My family, my friends, my fiance, my fiance's child & my life.


----------



## SoapyMongoose

The guitar amp I now use, it was my uncle's who died suddenly last year. Not only does it have a heap of sentimental value, it's also a really great sounding amp! Taste in sound quality clearly runs in the family.

My electric guitar, obviously. I love it so much that it has been the only one I have had for the past 10 years. No other guitar comes close, we are ridiculously "moulded" to each other.

My cat, she's sat on my legs now being all cat-like and lovable. I've had her since she was 4 weeks old, she's now 8 years old. I don't know what I would do without her.

My relationship with my mother. It has never been as open and easy as it is now, and I've always pined for it to be this way. It's a shame that a serues of family tragedies had to happen in order for us to be like this with each other really.

I can't think of a valid 5th one to list so I'll say I love my taste in music, because I have awesome taste in music.


----------



## handsupmidnight

Alcohol
My knees
Boxer briefs
Two particular hours of the day (6-8 am) 
Headphones.


----------



## BelowtheCurrent

Tea, beaches, maps, my cat cookie, dark chocolate


----------



## toughcase

1. Family
2. Boyfriend
3. Good friends
4. Drawing
5. Coming to deal with SA, understanding SA


----------



## jvo

-Dad
-My Room
-The weather
-My (soon to be) Dinner! :teeth
-The fact I get to sleep in tomorrow because _I don't have work till later this week_


----------



## Northern Lights

- Irish music
- Czech beer
- German soccer
- English authors
- Swedish food


----------



## swampchild

This Milky Way chocolate bar
A boy :mushy
80s music
Parks and Recreation
My dad


----------



## jvo

Swampchild, now I'm jealous, but more hungry for that Milky Way

Anyways,
-My room
-Tycho's Album _Dive_
-Lavender incense 
-The fact today was payday :boogie
-Springtime in D.C.


----------



## mzmz

YouTube Vids

crushe's video that i saved to watch when i was hopelessly feeling in love with the guy and now i feel better (nbot worse, as i would have if id watched it when i had hope about the relationship)

...spring water

im reasonably good at my volunteer job teaching ESL

today i finally feel hopeful about comedy again ( i may be deluding myself)


----------



## paul oakenfold

- dance music
- beer
- females
- money
- memories


----------



## PositiveTornado

-Able to control my mind better
-Eating good tasty and healthy food at the same time
-That I'm white [No problem with black people, I'm not a racist] its just something that makes me feel good and its okay to be proud of who you are 
-That I'm 188 cms big [Better than being small:teeth]
-That I'm still alive, better than being dead! :b


----------



## sas111

My bed, Irish coffee and vodka, these nifty appetite suppressant, doing nothing, and more of doing nothing.


----------



## gytar

-Bavarian cream donuts
-reddit
-swimming
-poetry
-fitocracy


----------



## tronjheim

1) my mom and my dad
2) my high school buddies 
3) college buddies
4) the ability to connect immediately to people via Facebook
5) rice and tuna


----------



## Alienated

1. Learning new things about myself
2. A new chemistry experiment to try
3. getting to kiss a pretty girl
4. finding money in pockets of clothes I haven't worn for a long time
5. when I get a prayer answered


----------



## Zack

1. Munchies
2. Toblerone
3. Topic
4. Wispa
5. Boost


----------



## Billy45123

1. Weather
2. Being able to look out of my window while listening to relaxing music
3. being young
4. My new computer setup
5. Taylor Swift.


----------



## Cheskey

the people at my iop clinic
f.r.i.e.n.d.s
the fact that DW isn't on a haitus
my two dogs
coffee


----------



## StNaive

Music
Writing
My dad
Home
Sunsets


----------



## noyadefleur

-may weather
-upbeat 60s French pop
-lime gelato green tea
-scented candes
-feeling entirely free of responsibility


----------



## darkhoboelf

Food beer women weed foot ball


----------



## thebadshepard

my friend, music, my dog, my parents, my crush


----------



## Carla714

- Magnum Ice Creams
- Songs from my childhood
- Sleeping In
- The sound of rain
- My Niece


----------



## walkingonice

spontaneity
adventure
cuddling
pharmaceuticals
travel plans


----------



## Xtraneous

*1. Girlfriend (<3 Rae)
2. Music
3. Haxball (lol)
4. Driving
5. Dr. Pepper*


----------



## rawrguy

Not exactly things I love, but here's a grateful list:

1.) Having a roof over my head
2.) Having parents that are still together and love me
3.) My dog
4.) My youth
5.) My laptop


----------



## catcharay

Earl grey milk tea
Dark chocolate
Healthy foods 
5 star hotels
Reading in bed
Eating at restaurants


----------



## jvo

Relaxing music that puts you in a good mood
Sunny Spring days
The people who work in my mall
Writing
Video Chatting with my boyfriend


----------



## glossy95

cats
best friends
family 
food 
peace


----------



## Max95

human mind, human short term memory, hamburgers from one cool shop, kebabs from one cool shop

Although I am very unsure about everything..

I am not even ****ing sure what I hate............. bull****


----------



## TSpes

at this very moment:
1. I'm listening to music.
2. I have an unopened bottle of soda under my desk.
3. I'm almost finished with studying for my biology "finals"
4. I don't have to go to school tomorrow.
5. I like the chilly air.


----------



## TryingMara

1. Sound of birds chirping.
2. Living so close to the park.
3. The sound of cheers from the basketball court, sounds of life. 
4. Diet, unsweetened iced tea.
5. Family.


----------



## zomgz

*1.* Listening to and playing music
*2. *Looking at photography*
3.* Having a gym membership
*4.* Video games
*5.* Exploring nature


----------



## Lish3rs

Right now:

1. Chocolate Chip Cookies from McDonalds
2. My cats
3. The interwebs
4. Water
5. The cool air


----------



## Tink76

Daydreams, Pitch Perfect soundtrack and movie, Severus Snape, bike rides, photography


----------



## berlingot

i. Comet Gain & new Depeche Mode (technically two, but who cares)
ii. my new little Havanese dog Milo
iii. uh, taking in breaths of fresh air. ah.
iv. the Kings beat the Blues. yay!
v. zines, zines, the magical fruit, the more i read the more i w00t

bonus: soy mocha lattes


----------



## cozynights

1. My mom 
2. My imagination
3. The fact that I have a lot of good food to eat
4. The fact that I'm not feeling nauseous right now lol
5. My... dog?


----------



## Tania I

My fragrances;
My amazingly nice fragrant body lotions and shower gels;
Online sale shopping spree ;
making money;
all the time i have.


----------



## supersoshychick

my boyfriend, family, chihuahua, new phone, and food.


----------



## rawrguy

...I'm
...Counting
...My
...Blessings
...


----------



## testuso

can't remember any stress,sadness ...
suddenly wake up in a fields of flowers (though it's just a dream)
listening to "spirited way" and "Laputa" soundtrack
seeing someone smile or waiting for something
looking at the sky at dawn 
( kind of weird and quite selfish,isn't it?:bBut whatever, i just love them now


----------



## sheblushed

i can't think of anything i love atm. scary... i'd say God but i just KNOW he's there, don't feel any love atm, for putting me through all this **** that i have to be thankful for.


----------



## Nataliewho

My family, all of Ed Sheeran's songs, raspberries, the weather, and video games.


----------



## Leon Inferno

God allah


----------



## TuckersLaw

I'm taking off work tomorrow
My cat, curled up and purring, reminding me it's possible to be content with very little
A new book arrived today, a nice thick historical biography for me to consume
The smell of these clean sheets
Got a little crush on a handsome actor no one else thinks is handsome, so he's my secret.


----------



## Sourgirl25

1: Peace. 2: Sex. 3:Nature.  4:Wendy's fast food. 5:going out and having fun.


----------



## Bsant28

1. my niece
2. my cat
3. music
4. good books
5. a natural, quiet setting


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

1. chocolate & flowers
2. My bf
3. Spotify - just discovered this, where have I been?!
4. bowling
5. DVD nights


----------



## meepie

1. My boyfriend
2. Webcam
3. Food
4. Tutoring
5. My phone


----------



## Elad

1. dutch licorice
2. almond cakes/fingers
3. chocolate soymilk/ricemilk
4. horror films
5. bed/electric blanket


----------



## Amorphousanomaly

Friends, hugs, good times, music and dressing up cute. :3
(I could go on and on, Fridays are usually good.)


----------



## buzzingbee7

1.My fiance
2. my family
3. my two adorable dogs
4. knowing the fact that I'm waking up feeling better each day
5. A group of people with whom I can share this list


----------



## mahnamahna

1. God's mercy, Christ's redemptive blood, and the Holy Spirit's guidance
2. My family's moral support 
3. The chance every new day brings me  
4. Bacon
5. Girls


----------



## Starryeyedd

My boyfriend, music, summer weather, my family, and my pets


----------



## J29Davis

1.Snow days
2.Love
3.Just being able to wake up to the sun shining in the morning
4.Positive and creative people
5.Music


----------



## matthewebbert

1. Nature
2. Music
3. friends 
4. reading
5. photography


----------



## Natsu

1. Warm, milky tea
2. Snuggling under the blankets
3. On a cool rainy day
4. On the internet with my laptop
5. Escaping my worries for the day


----------



## lavandula

1. lime
2. air conditioner
3. the color blue
4. water
5. always food


----------



## Lipizzan

I love..
1. the weather
2. nesquik chocolate sauce 
3. dresses
4. my best friend (in a friend way, not an in love way )
5. my flower bed


----------



## whattothink

My new ipod
iBooks free books
Star Trek TNG on Netflix
New Gillette shaver (extra close shave that doesn't irritate my sensitive skin)
A new tent that I just set up in the yard. How adventurous


----------



## WhatBITW

Growing bank account
Music
More new clothes that I'm going to buy 
Food
Potential


----------



## ShineGreymon

Max black, I want to marry her.


----------



## eventhor1zon

My boyfriend, my cat, my family, my art and music!


----------



## ConscientiousKate

Yay! Congrats Cheery! A whole new stage of your life is about to commence, how exciting!!


At the moment I love;

1. My new room with ensuite that we're doing up.
2. After dinner every night me and my boyfriend lay on the floor in our room and play words with friends for an hour or so and chatter.
3. My heater for protecting me from winters cold.
4. That uni semester is almost finished!
5. My hair because it is finally getting to a good length.


----------



## TheSandlot

1.God
2.My wife
3.My two sons
4.MY church family
5.Hope that everything is becoming better everyday


----------



## januarygirl

1- My bed
2- My bath
3- My Nook
4-My family
5- My bed


----------



## Neo1234

1.My brain
2.My passion
3.My loving and caring nature
4.My TV
5.Rain


----------



## Crystalline

1. Reading
2. Chocolate
3. Cooking
4. Wine
5. Sleeping


----------



## Bawsome

My work
My life
My hobbies & interests 
My family
My friends


----------



## elusivecargo

I'm alive, the people I love most are still with me. I am not alone in the world. Summer. A little mutt called Rocky. All of the great feelings that will come in the future.


----------



## seaport

Five things from today: eating chocolate, reading a good book, discovering new music, making plans with my sister to see a movie next week, and my dog's silly antics.


----------



## avocado95

1. The nice summer weather.
2. I'm finally starting to quit hermitting so much.
3. I'm starting to get out more and meet people.
4. I've been feeling less anxious.
5. I just ate a delicious bowl of ramen.


----------



## catcharay

1 Hot chocolate
2 Coffee
3 Green tea 
4 Scarves
5 Hot chicken soup


----------



## CristianNC

1. Video games, specifically League of Legends.
2. Music.
3. The Sopranos, best TV series ever.
4. My new curtains, they keep my room so shady.
5. Ice cream since it's so freaking hot nowadays.


----------



## Mur

1)the visual arts
2)my friends & family 
3)nature
4)animals
5)video games


----------



## marsbars27

1. My friends
2. My family
3. My dogs
4. The dress I'm going to wear to a wedding on Saturday.
5. The new Sigur Ros album


----------



## roseblood

Painting (my first love), My cat named Lucy, my lad, Sparkling french berry lemonade from Trader Joe's.


----------



## Lish3rs

Muffins
Music
Paramore
My Cats
Sunsets


----------



## robthebuilder

Music, my parents, a few friends, being alive, and cigarettes lol.


----------



## russianruby

Movies
Running
French
Cell phone 
Summer


----------



## KelsKels

My cat
The night
Assassins creed :b
My tv and laptop
Tea

Wow.. that pretty much sums up my existence.


----------



## Dragonsparks

1.Salad
2.Christian Bale
3.This weather, rainy
4.This music i'm listening right now
5.This video game I just tab out


----------



## Mirrormurder

Rain, rain, rain, rain, rum.


----------



## Final Fantasy

1. My cats.
2. Boyfriend.
3. Family.
4. Being creative.
5. Naps..


----------



## SHYartist13

I love my family, couple of friends, myself, that I can listen to music, that I can see things in this world.


----------



## Douhnut77

Nature
Guitar
My dogs
Space
Traveling


----------



## russianruby

Nothing 
Nothing
Nothing
Nothing
Nothing


----------



## pureblod

Jessie203 said:


> My cats, my family, my friend I'm talking to, the weather today, music


What are you talking about?


----------



## francesfarmer

my cats, music, my guitar, American Spirits, and Youtube videos.


----------



## bluedolphin92

Music, coffee, all my friends on another internet forum I frequent, my dog, the sound of rain


----------



## Thatguy55

Music, writing, drawing, fappi- Wait uh... Video games, and the one guy that actually understands how I feel and who talks to me on a regular basis.


----------



## Noll

(in order)
myself
myself
music
my friends
beer


----------



## Quail

get a laugh
the person share the laugh
fluffy street cat which remember me
silent night before first light
a small baby octopus in little fishes pack


----------



## stardust1000

My kids,

Shay
Tyron
Kieron
Ruby

Sorry only 4


----------



## RelinquishedHell

My car.
Painkillers.
Getting house to myself for 3 weeks.
Being able to sleep.
The peace and quiet.


----------



## mystik61

Pam & Amanda (my daughter's) Olivia (my granddaughter) my dog and the weather today...


----------



## Zatch

-Friendship
-Laughter
-Music
-Regular Show
-Cannabis


----------



## Jaxosix

My Cat, My family, AFC, Doctor Who and films.


----------



## fainthearted

1) My husband
2) My daughter
3) Listening to the radio
4) Freestyle dancing
5) Creating cute gifs and graphics in photoshop


----------



## kirbyisawesome

My Chinchilla, Barley Tea, God, Food, and my mom!!!


----------



## purplerainx3

1.) This fxcking amazing boy
2.) Apple flavored hookah
3.) Ratchet car music with my best friend
4.) Katie's two adorable puppies
5.) Evening walks


----------



## ImmortalOne

1. My family
2. My best friends
3. My 3 dogs
4. Soccer
5. NASA


----------



## marcel177

5 things....five favorite words

1.I
2.Hope
3.she
4.is
5.here


----------



## Amethyst Forest

-My family
-My boyfriend
-Music
-Nature
-Coffee


----------



## ashli116

God
my baby boy
my mom
my dad
music


----------



## ldyjane

My new shoes, my friend, my way of live, my websites and to be able to dream BIG !


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

1) My BF
2) My house 
3) My in-laws
4) Toasted cheese sandwiches 
5) Fresh starts


----------



## Mur

-cigars
-cigars
-cigars
-cigars
-and the visual arts


----------



## wildgeese

1. God
2. My kids
3. Nature
4. Music
5. Coffee with pie


----------



## CherryBlossom

1). My boyfriend
2). My family (parents)
3). Music (makes u stop thinking)
4). Nature
5). Food


----------



## Raphael200

Jesus.
Horses.
Coffee.
Food.
Army.


----------



## ericalynnxx

- my boyfriend
- my cat
- my best friends
- my sister
- doing the things I need to do to better myself


----------



## Zatch

-Someone
-Someone
-Someone
-Tacos
-Lettuce


----------



## The Misery Chick

+Green tea with honey
+My calico cat =O.O=
+The evening sky
+Air conditioning
+The roof over my head


----------



## Cam1

1. Tuna/Oatmeal Bread
2. Imagine Dragons
3. Game of Thrones
4. This 90 degree weather
5. My State Park Pass - comes in handy.


----------



## Buerhle

Veracity said:


> -Someone
> -Someone
> -Someone
> -Tacos
> -Lettuce


Lol


----------



## The Misery Chick

+Andrew Eldritch's voice
+Apples
+The color black
+The ability to hear
+A childhood friend


----------



## tronjheim

001) Lavender Town remixes on youtube
010) planning
011) reading new developments on OSX and iOS7
100) Staying up late (4AM is the new midnight)
101) Watching Ancient Aliens or scientific documentaries on the universe


----------



## The Misery Chick

+Chocolate chip cookies
+Cool temperatures
+Vampires
+Album cover art
+Compact discs


----------



## So Lonely

1. Weed
2. My family
3. Myself?
4. Exercise
5. Marijuana


----------



## alieneyed

Daniel Bryan's new shirt, cat staring contests, water, drag queens, and this little guy ---->:boogie


----------



## whammy

alieneyed said:


> Daniel Bryan's new shirt, cat staring contests, water, drag queens, and this little guy ---->:boogie


aw last time i tried a cat staring contest with my cat she bit me in the nose (she's a biter!!)


----------



## whammy

1. game of thrones
2. mac and cheese
3. summer fruits (frickin watermelon!!!!!)
4. sleep
5. boards of canada


----------



## Bazz79

My family & doggy 
Playing guitar
Spurs
The Ashes
Earth - the place not the stuff..but that's cool also


----------



## The Misery Chick

+My cat =^.^=
+The Cure
+Black nail polish
+Silver bat pendant
+Silence


----------



## Glass Child

- My family(for the most part)
- Games
- Internet
- Dreaming
- Drawing


----------



## WhatBITW

My bed/sleep
Healthy food
Plans
Music
Potential optimism


----------



## The Misery Chick

+YouTube
+Lace up boots
+The Moog synthesizer
+Apples
+Gary Numan


----------



## Mur

-The visual arts
-The artist Raphael
-Cigars
-School
-My cat


----------



## Rhiannon66

Coffeeeeee

An easylazy day.

Cranking tunes when the house was vacant.

Old movies.

No tension.


----------



## vanishingpt

1. Coming into work and being around my coworkers
2. Strawberry milk
3. Reading before bed
4. Seeing a lot of progress on my design work
5. _[Sobbing mathematically]_ LMAO


----------



## duckwithallthekrack

Daydreaming with good music
Wandering aimlessly around the city
Coding and developing my game and designing my website
My adorable little sister
Sleeping


----------



## Consider

1) Cigarettes 
2) Electronic music
3) Apathy
4) 6 days off
5) Chemicals


----------



## pbjsamm

my cat/family, chocolate, coffee, Frank Sinatra, nature


----------



## The Misery Chick

+Com Truise
+Books
+Water
+Air conditioning
+3.5 floppy disks


----------



## T Studdly

My favorite plushie, Sparks
Borderlands 2
My family and pets
Coca Cola
My recent sketches


----------



## bottledpenguin

1. Sleeping in!
2. Breaking Bad
3. Playing Civilization for hours...
3. Being greeted by my dog when I come home
4. New dresses from Modcloth
5. Final Fantasy XIV


----------



## luciRocks

my dog, wattpad, my cake for my going away party, the run this morning, and Jesus


----------



## Tomohiro3

My phone, anime, my cat, music,...
...crap, i can't think of much


----------



## rayeo

Gillian Jacobs, ukuleles, when my ferret licks me, when i put my hair up, happy music.


----------



## Ventura

* My animals

ummmm , :con SAS? Movies? ..... umm i cant think of anything else :/


----------



## Diegoo

The chihuahuas I live with
Vegan food
My bed
Books
Music


----------



## GrowingOut

my patio on the bayou covered in trees and wildlife.
the internet
sleeping
motorcycle
my dashing good looks


----------



## Bigmo

Computer
Car
Bed
Anime
Chocolate


----------



## Kabuki

Chai Tea, my cats, my family, my strength/ambition, my car has been fixed!


----------



## lucy33

family, friends, computer, phone, food


----------



## Auroras

My pets
This forum
The silence
My iPad mini
Clean and organized house


----------



## alieneyed

1. The Beemo app I just downloaded.
2. My boobs.
3. Ice chips.
4. Telling my sister "no."
5. My nana.


----------



## HanSolo

The girl I have a crush on, the ideal she represents, the possibility. I don't know the real her at all, and we are not meant to be, but she really light's the spark in my heart.

Going for long walks around the city, it's the closest thing to a social life I have, trying to meet girls

That I'm losing weight properly, and fast, and lifting weights. Once I stop the losing fat diet, I will switch to a gaining muscle diet.

My guitars

The kitty cats I meet when out walking, I always stop to meet them and see if I can pet them. I wish I was a cat sometimes. Reading a cat is so much easier than a woman


----------



## Michael127

1) Novels
2) Writing
3) Xbox
4) the summer and outdoors
5) my hometown


----------



## Derailment

What a great idea this is, one never really thinks about things they love when hatred consumes all thoughts.. Laying here, at this moment:

1) the noises; God, I'm so grateful for this ambience, natural & synthetic
2) light
3) Saturdays, the only day where work is not an obstacle
4) self-awareness
5) being able to feel okay once in awhile, it especially helps reading what everyone is thankful for/loves


----------



## pansie707

My dog, my bedroom, my hair (redhead!!! ), summer, my family


----------



## matthewebbert

My Family 
My Pets 
Books
Music
My Friends.

These are the things on which I love very much.


----------



## Auroras

SAS
My quiet room
A clean house
My iPad mini
Close friends & family


----------



## alieneyed

1. Muenster cheese
2. Sharp Cheddar cheese
3. Provolone cheese
4. Pepper Jack cheese
5. Mozzarella cheese


----------



## holyfires

alieneyed said:


> 1. Muenster cheese
> 2. Sharp Cheddar cheese
> 3. Provolone cheese
> 4. Pepper Jack cheese
> 5. Mozzarella cheese


Cheese, then? 


My mum
Extra mature Cheddar cheese
Raw smoked salmon
Scott & Bailey
My teddy bear that I've had since I was 8 (thirteen years). Originally called "Mellow" (it was on his name tag), he is now called "Bear".
:boogie


----------



## JeezusKreistSooperstarr

1. Music
2. Movies/TV shows
3. Food
4. Alcohol/weed/cigs
5. Learning something interesting.....

That's it for now. No humans.


----------



## Hilla

My dog 
This song
Rainy days
Darkening nights
The idea that I might get my own place to live before this year's over


----------



## AceEmoKid

my lovely little winter hat that cosies up my ears during the summer days
drawing tablet
online friends who keep my company and bide away the loneliness
laptop
guitar


----------



## BTAG

1.Watching Luther
2.The approaching MLB trade deadline
3.X-Men movies after I watched The Wolverine Friday
4.How close it is until the NFL Preseason, and Splinter Cell Blacklist
5.Watching Hat Films videos


----------



## RelinquishedHell

-Eating
-Sleeping
-Medicating
-Eating
-Sleeping


----------



## enjo

Myself
My family
My bed
My stable job
My new car


----------



## vinnycookies7

The Beatles, my schoolmates (even though they don't notice me), my mom, my departed hamster, and my stuffed Stewie animal-person-baby-bear thing to keep me company during the night.


----------



## Auroras

My "Home Sweet Home"
The polish on my nails
My overall mood
It's Thursday
My phone


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

1) Weekends
2) counting down to Rihanna & Beyonce tours
3) lorde - tennis court
4) waking up next to someone I love every morning 
5) family


----------



## The Misery Chick

+ Having a job
+ Dave Gahan's voice
+ Yogurt
+ The coming weekend
+ My cat


----------



## AxeDroid

1. Japans's (insert anything)
2. Anime; Especially One piece
3. Cats
4. My litte brothers.
5. The few things that help me cope with each day aka you guys.


----------



## popeet

1. my baby
2. my family
3. the weather today
4. sandwiches
5. coffee


----------



## Fireflylight

1. The song "Walk on the Ocean" by Toad the Wet Sprocket
2. This cool weather we are having here.
3. Neil Gaiman
4. Music
5. Halloween


----------



## popeet

1. blergh
2. bloop
3. bloart
4. oooooop!!
5. blarrrd


----------



## NoHeart

1.Me
2.Me
3.Me
4.Cigarettes
5.Me again


----------



## Phalene

Mumford and Sons
Diablo Swing Orchestra
Bank holidays
My hair
American Gods by Neil Gaiman


----------



## popeet

mental health
stacks of kronor
physical health
mo' money
laughter


----------



## megaman4

.my younger brother (he made me breakfast this morning!)
.nice breeze blowing through the windows
.my parents and uncle
.wii u internet browser
.the beatles (just learned In My Life yesterday)

also, i'm new here. hi, all. i like this thread a lot.


----------



## Auroras

My work from home job
Shrimp cocktail
My happy hour buzz
Peace & quiet
My wonderful friends


----------



## BelowtheCurrent

Baklava, my two cats, maps, reading, drinking tea as least 3 times a day.


----------



## MindHacker

Oreos (Birthday Cake Flavor)
Chips Ahoy! (Chunky Chocolate)
Doritos (Jacked! Buffalo Ranch Hot Wing ones or whatever)
Cream Soda
Pillows


----------



## ReverseMirror

My family, my freedom, my personality, my God, and food


----------



## OtherBrain

Omega 3, shakes, vaping, reading and writing.


----------



## TryingMara

Coffee, the weather, festivals, my friends and my cat.


----------



## popeet

talking to friends
waking up refreshed
a day without generalized anxiety
singing
a job that makes me say "i can't believe i get paid to do this!"


----------



## Sophlie996

ADELE
my teacher
Lorde
my dog 
my hamster


----------



## Desiderium

Drawing
Video games
My cats
My boyfriend
My bike


----------



## TryingMara

Brownies, blueberry muffins, caffeine, students, family.


----------



## wishcat

My girlfriend, my pet rats, Modest Mouse, orange juice, and the smell of autumn in the wind!


----------



## JNM

my phone, metal, my hobby, food, sleep.


----------



## k8steroonis

popeet said:


> talking to friends
> waking up refreshed
> a day without generalized anxiety
> singing
> a job that makes me say "i can't believe i get paid to do this!"


just curious, what do you do?


----------



## k8steroonis

my family, my cats, FOOD, the slight breeze blowing, chirping crickets


----------



## k8steroonis

can't resist, 

Alt-J, painting my nails, the softness of my boobs, the smell of Dolce & Gabbana light blue, snowboarding


----------



## Auroras

My job
The internet
Good friends
The goodies I bought today
Video games


----------



## popeet

art deco mugs
choklad
smoked turkey
baby naps
wise cracks


----------



## Justanothersmurfinhell

pizza, comics, family, my movie collection and did i say pizza i really love pizza. damn no wonder i'm a bit chunky.


----------



## TryingMara

-The weather, especially the breeze.
-The way the sun shines on the backyard and the pond.
-My cat.
-My mom.
-The kids.


----------



## Henrik Donovan

Empire of the Sun. My dog. My tattoos. My neighbor. The TV show Lost.


----------



## popeet

massages
unbroken sleep
cashews
energy
thinking the best of people
funny dreams (bonus)


----------



## Katherine93

My mom
Walking around the park
Coffee
Florence & The Machine
DKNY Perfume


----------



## Auroras

My freedom
Debt free
The things I make
Video games
Wonderful friends


----------



## Joeboy

Joe my dog
My rats
Reading
My family
Music


----------



## Anarchy

The song Titanium by David Guetta
My horse
School on Monday
The smell of freshly cut grass
My family


----------



## starsonfire

driving
good music
girls who smile at me
summer
exercising


----------



## Auroras

The internet
My home
The weekend
My mom
Keeping busy


----------



## TheNord

Lifting weights
Being tall
Having a caring family
My new laptop
Chuck Taylor shoes


----------



## Msblkaura88

*5 things i love at the moment*

My son  My other family, My dogs, my best friend and my husband....


----------



## kavakona

1.) God
2.) Family
3.) Friends
4.) Others
5.) And lastly, YOU. Yes, you heard it right, "YOU" my brother/sister. 

Nevermind a girlfriend 'coz I don't have one. But maybe soon, right? hehe


----------



## VividImagination

Mum
Books
Gaming
Science
Pencils


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

1) Living with my bf
2) Going out to dinner/dancing with friends
3) Roadtrips
4) Bf's family
5) errr bf? Oh dear...


----------



## Neverwalkalone17

i love Jesus, my family, my best friend, my dog, and dreaming


----------



## JadedJade

-music
-books
-words
-internet
-true friends


----------



## CoastalSprite

Mini-wheats
Autumn for its pumpkin and maple flavoured everythings
Chai tea
Timmies
Hockey news beginning to diffuse into my daily radio shows


----------



## AxeDroid

My cat
My computer
Being online
Waking up hoping
Going to sleep thinking


----------



## Auroras

My will to get things done
Positivity
This Greek yogurt I'm eating
A clean home
My ongoing energy


----------



## laura024

Being alone
Finding new music
My kitty
Random tv shows
Singing


----------



## Mlochail

Music
Sleep

Wow. I couldn't even get to three. Oh well.


----------



## CoastalSprite

1. Jessica, for looking out for me.
2. Steph, for being so kind and considerate.
3. The supervisor I had the other day, for not treating me like I'm retarded or being a power-tripping as-hole.
4. The other supervisor who wasn't my own but refused to charge me for something I wanted to buy. Aw.
5. My relationship with my brother, which I appreciate more every time I hear about other people's pieces of crap siblings.


----------



## CWe

Bed
Youtube
Football
Piece of a soda can
My shirt


----------



## tilo brown eyes

1. My imagination
2. My music/movies
3. The quiet
4. My career choice
5. Being alive


----------



## Auroras

Free movie passes
My checklist
Clean linens
YouTube
My craftroom


----------



## Consider

Music
Water
Chocolate milk
Biceps
Apple products


----------



## dannyanton

Ambient Music
Hiking
A Game of Thrones 
Cooking
My morning jog


----------



## Shockwave The Logical

My mom
Stevie Nicks
Transformers
Internet
GTA

If it were 6 things, I'd include Batman.


----------



## IlIlIlIrlpoloIlIlIlI

Poetry, Scotch, and of course my dog Baxter


----------



## Noll

my new pillow
my new pillow
my new pillow
my new pillow
my new pillow


----------



## cloverlocket

my cats,my kpop,my favorite singer,my new beatles wall sticker & the 4 day weekend I have coming up =)


----------



## Glass Child

Music~
My little sister~
Videogames~
Anime~
People I relate with...

and these things ~~~~~


----------



## andy1984

gf
music
movies
practical ethics
sometimes my friend/sometimes being alone


----------



## andy1984

Noll said:


> my new pillow
> my new pillow
> my new pillow
> my new pillow
> my new pillow










?


----------



## Thegreatdiaphanousmeesha

Petrichor
Memories of the recent Perseid Meteor showers
the intoxicating smell of beer bread that is baking
the taste of freshly made beignets
passion, in any form or state of being.


----------



## Noll

andy1984 said:


> ?


:lol

exactly.


----------



## Thegreatdiaphanousmeesha

andy1984 said:


> ?


Hahahaha oh geezums! :um:troll:lol So glorious


----------



## Mike81

Coffee
Photography
Driving
Pizza
The leg pillow posted above. That's just too awesome for words.


----------



## 0589471

at the moment? 

сooкing,
сoℱℱee (they're starting on ℱall blends now)
painting
υnυsυal or abstraсt ℱilms


----------



## lordseshomaru86

- Comic Books
- Action Figures
- My Job
- Money
- The Internet


----------



## XnatashaX

Family
Music
Good food
My MacBook
The Ups driver getting here on time


----------



## DisneyMisfit

my niece
my boyfriend
music
my mom
warm chocolate chip cookies.


----------



## diilz

My Family, God, Sport, my country, my life


----------



## ulan

Jesus, Mother Mary, family, best friends,


----------



## Letmebe

My cats
Monty Python videos
The death of that annoying fly
my comfy couch
comedy, I love comedy


----------



## Born2bWild

tigers,wolves,chocolate,expression,ducks,


----------



## purplerainx3

My friend C.S
My best friend M.J
Ice cold water
My super soft comforter
The steps at Union Square


----------



## laura024

1. My bed
2. Music
3. Air conditioning
4. SAS friends
5. Long weekends


----------



## juki89

My boyfriend, my family, my sheltie, handbags, and shopping<3


----------



## SeekingPeace

Poetry; that feeling after you see an excellent movie; photography; the way my husband hugs me; ripe peaches.


----------



## TryingMara

-The weather.
-The book I'm reading.
-Relaxing outside with my kitty, enjoying the view of nature.
-Friends.
-Feeling happy and content.


----------



## Streiche

My family, my dogs, videogames, anthropology/biology, music


----------



## Charmeleon

Internet
Alcohol
Gym
Mexico
Shrimp


----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi

Fridays.
Leaving work early on Fridays.
Going to work late on Fridays.
Doing nothing productive at work on Fridays.
Not having to working again until Monday.

If only there were a song to commemorate this special day...

Oh my, I seem to have found something.


----------



## harrison

The warmer weather we had the other day
The clarity I'm feeling after stopping those f#@&ing pills
The quality of the paper in those books I'll buy at the shop in town
The woman that does the weather on abc24 
The woman that does the weather on abc24


----------



## fano

At the moment? 1. Internet
2. Mobile Phone
3. Bed
4. Porn
5. Fap


----------



## TryingMara

1. Niece and nephew.
2. The weather.
3. Haing a day off from work.
4. My cat.
5. How selfless my mom can be.


----------



## Onimaru

1.) art
2.) music
3.) my best friend
4.) my dogs
5.) my niece, whom is clinging to my arm at the moment heheh


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Music.
My car.
Burgers stuffed with bacon and caramelized onions.
That really cute barista at the coffee shop I go to ( She is so adorable, I can't believe it ).
Whiskey and Dr. pepper.


----------



## mattmc

Leatherface
A Real Friend (2006 movie, Leather Face is in it)
Having a nearly normal sleep session last night
Elementary (TV show)
Tinker Bell


----------



## wasteofmytime

youtube,music,family,the fault in our stars,bunch of friends


----------



## Nanami

~anime
~brothers
~boyfriend
~doggie
~daydreaming


----------



## kittenamos

1) My family
2) Books
3) Internet
4) iPhone
5) Movies


----------



## RosettaWood

God, my parents and family, husband and kids, my friends and my life are the five things I love at this moment and will be forever. My treasures indeed.
-Rosetta


----------



## walking dead

my family
music 
guitar
animals 
ice cream


----------



## LeotheLion

I love my mother to bits
Love my 3 closest friends who have giving me moral support at the moment
I love my father


----------



## TryingMara

1. Students at work.
2. The weather.
3. The leaves changing color.
4. That I don't have work for the next two days.
5. My book.


----------



## Greenleaf62

1. God
2. Internet
3. My suitemate
4. TV
5. My cat


----------



## RepoMedic

1) My group of friends.
2) The rain.
3) Future thoughts of going to school.
4) My computer.
5) Food in the fridge.


----------



## SanPan

my God, my family, my friends, music, and sky.


----------



## Thatguy55

Guitar
Music
Youtube
Spending time alone
Drawing


----------



## Dystility

Ahh, this would have to be my friends, my God, my exercise, my saxophone and my music


----------



## glitterboy

1. kind strangers
2. my cats
3. taking it slow
4. taking a step in the right direction for recovery
5. listening to the trees outside


----------



## mattmc

Dear Dumb Diary
Peanut Butter
Turtles
That empty water bottles can always be filled
Lazy dancing


----------



## Fonts

- Music
- Supportive Friend
- My Dog
- The Weather
- FOOD

:clap


----------



## Lushiro

1. My 1265 USD samsung laptop
2. My Apartment
3. The cold breeze
4. YouTube
5. SAS


----------



## hmweasley

Internet
Awesome class discussions that I was brave enough to join in on
Youtubers that I watch
One Direction (don't judge me )
Tumblr


----------



## Auroras

My sweet, sweet family
GTA5 and other gaming gadgetry
My ambitions and drive to succeed
Supportive network of friends (both online and personal)
My new makeup set from Estee Lauder :b


----------



## mattmc

Lights (music artist)
Peanut Butter
Soft, fluffy things
Socks
SAS


----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi

baths
chia seeds
AC
bananas
lotion


----------



## guitarmatt

-feeling calm
-the smell of a scented candle burning
-uplifting music
-chocolate
-green tea


----------



## shysunshine

my partner
the chili my mom left in my fridge just to be nice
knitted scarf
alex rivera's lecture i saw today
street theatre


----------



## Just Stardust

comic books, cartoons, guitar solos, puppies, shooting stars


----------



## AllHailSunnyvale

My mother
My father
My cat
My memories
...Buttered Popcorn Flavored Jellybeans


----------



## Bawsome

People
Life 
Where i live
Things that happen 
Opportunitys


----------



## Senpai

- junk food!
- interested classes
- my pet rats
- having parents who care
- having internet (went without for 2 weeks)


----------



## belle102

My family
Hot chocolate
Fall
kindness
warm cuddly blanket


----------



## Auroras

belle102 said:


> My family
> Hot chocolate
> Fall
> kindness
> warm cuddly blanket


Mmmm hot chocolate! I could use some of that :yes

At the moment:

the rain
upcoming holidays (Thanksgiving, Halloween, & Christmas)
the doggies
my house
the weekend


----------



## Fonts

1: My current positive mindset
2: The friends I reconnected with yesterday
3: My family
4: My Guitar
5: Music


----------



## Abedsgirl01

God
Health
Family
Peace
Friends


----------



## peach123

Jessie203 said:


> My cats, my family, my friend I'm talking to, the weather today, music


I love my family and friends, my dog, taking pictures and my photo albums.


----------



## Auroras

SAS
Sunday
Chocolate
The breezy weather
My Pets


----------



## MEC

- that it's getting colder out (I love winter!)
- meditation (still very new to this but am quite liking it)
- having an awesome lunch (it makes the work day better!)
- sleeping in on the weekends
- my boyfriend!


----------



## lampshadesonfire

- Sunsets
- Early mornings
- Inspiring lectures
- Being with friends
- Victorian literature


----------



## hdth

battlestar galactica
drugs(the legal kind)
ice cream
SAS
friends


----------



## Eia Au

red wine and stinky cheese, my cat, my ex still (unfortunately), the fact that I have a job and am self sufficient, this forum


----------



## Katherine93

Friends
SAS
"About Time" movie
Fall
Orange nail polish


----------



## Desolationstate

The wheel of time
Sailboats
Hot dry sunny weather
Islands 
The ocean


----------



## Auroras

Flexible hours
The Internet
Mocha fraps
The holidays
Clean house


----------



## catman1974

My cats
The music I'm listening to (Blue Rodeo and Abney Park)
(Hopefully) getting to go to the local RenFest this weekend
Going to my local coffee shop to read
Manchester United (though this past Sunday's game will never be spoken of again)


----------



## Grog

I love the sky
I love the trees
I love wind
I love the seas
I love the way they make me feel 
And that my life is actually real


----------



## minnie52

1. My Son.
2. My Boyfriend.
3. Food, in particular, dessert.
4. SAS.
5. Feeling relaxed.


----------



## slider

i7 quad core intel processors
aes-256 encryption
my doggie
my house
rockets


----------



## rikkie

1- Friends and family (a given)
2- My sweet (yet sometimes aggravating) dog Petra
3- The singer Lorde
4- This weather we're having right now
5- Ritz crackers


----------



## catcharay

1 cuddling my kitty kat 
2 green tea w honey
3 luck (when I desire non frugal item, e.g phone - the timing is seamless)
4 sun 
5 being released from the coke zero stranglehold


----------



## Kalliber

1. Money
2. My dogs
3. Food
4. Games
5. Twerking xD


----------



## Man with a plan

I love taking a positive from any situation
England in the autumn
Having the freedom to do what I want to do
My new alarm clock
Silence


----------



## Ibex

My family, my friends, music, the fact that I'm improving, and writing.


----------



## werD

My mother and father, my dog, my sisters, my friends, and Jesus.


----------



## avoidobot3000

1. Not having any classes this week, which leaves more time for:
2. Cuddling/Tomfoolery with my gal.
3. Basking in the gorgeous spring weather - the feeling of new.
4. Skateboarding again, now that my ankle has healed.
5. Being alive.


----------



## AceEmoKid

-my driving motivation to improve myself in every aspect, although sometimes this motivation likes to play hide and seek when I clearly don't have ample time nor sanity left to play games with it.

-cool people on SAS who I may have taken for granted in the past few months that I've been too focused on real life. online life can be so very dramatic, but it has its rewards too. I love you you SASers. :3

-independence, despite not being prepared to take it on, which allows me to sleep whenever I want (this however may be a bad thing considering I've been a bit more out of it than usual as a result of only getting 3-4 hours sleep a night since school nearly began)

-a plethora of musicians who can satisfy any mood of mine at any given time if I searched for just the right piece. music continually inspires me, for personal creativity, to be more enthusiastic about researching music in all aspects (anthropology, sociology, psychology, biology, etc), and to purge me emotions and shall I say...."keep calm and carry on."

-having my room to myself to be able to behave as i wish...my much needed alone time and space to simply be me, anxiety free (albeit, I may still have major anxiety worrying over my terrible grades during this alone time :lol)


----------



## Auroras

Yarn
My pets
Halloween
Toffee
Solitude


----------



## Kalliber

1. My dogs
2. Food
3. Family
4. My friend on here
5. Twerking


----------



## RelinquishedHell

1. Sleep ( which I have learned to cherish every second of, since it is such a rarity for me ).
2. My new place ( It's so peaceful and quiet ).
3. My new car.
4. Accepting and being okay with being alone.
5. My toxic family is finally out of my life forever.


----------



## mrserjod

1. Girlfirend
2. Filming
3. Food
4. Family
5. Weather


----------



## Zack

1. Orange juice
2. Whiskers on kittens
3. Raindrops on roses
4. Gay porn
5. Freshly baked bread


----------



## Auroras

White wine
Video walkthroughs
Scented candles
My kitchen
The smell of fresh baked cookies


----------



## belle102

hot apple cider
pumpkin pie
crisp air
good book 
cuddly blanket


----------



## sabre5

friends and family of course...AND...

-nighttime
-listening to music that reminds me of good times
-my pets
-this desk that i built
-dreaming


----------



## musiclover55

1. My bed
2. My car
3. The new nail polish I recently bought
4. My laptop
5. My socks

I'm in one of those "self-pity/I hate everything" moods these days.


----------



## AllToAll

1- My mom is back from Miami (yeah, I'm a mama's girl).
2- Relationship with friends are good/stable.
3- I got a job interview next week.
4- I'm going to see _Gravity_ next week.
5- Clinique BB cream because it makes my face look all flawless and whatnot.

That's a semi-related list.


----------



## Tokio

Nighttime, winter, vanilla cupcakes, anime, my kittens


----------



## UnDenied

cool thread

- My job
- My SP-404 sampler
- This sweet new 8mm camera android App
- My diet/ health
- Weather cooling down


----------



## Pizza

-Fall/winter
-Cozy sweaters
-Coffee/Tea
-Naps
-Having my thoughts organized(rare, but happens)


----------



## CWe

*Mountain Dew
*Lasagna
*Football
*Music
*Bed


----------



## TryingMara

-Family.
-Babies.
-The weather.
-Spending time outdoors.
-My cat.


----------



## laura024

1. Kitty cuddles
2. My owl themed bulletin board
3. Internet access
4. Iced coffee
5. Saturday night


----------



## versavice

1. Playing darts
2. My product design homework
3. an income
4. this 4 day weekend
5. gummy bears


----------



## marybobary

Sushi, stars, sweatshirt, daughter, febreze


----------



## Auroras

My dogs, work space, fall weather, good food, & mimosas


----------



## Redfan45x

1.Listening to music in school
2. Not having work at the moment
3. I'm not too depressed
4. I had lunch money to buy some cookies
5. The weather is still kinda warm.


----------



## Tryingtoholdon

My Mom Which i miss so much.
My cat which i miss so much.
The Internet which connects me to the world.
My laptop which connects me to the internet.
The NBA season which is about to start.


----------



## TheClown7

1) Music
2) Some friends
3) My car
4) Mother Nature
5) College


----------



## ReverseMirror

God, Life, Food, Family, anime/video games


----------



## Tokztero

God
Food
Internet
Home
Tv


----------



## belle102

Pumpkin Spice latte
Rainy Days
My Cute Dog
Fall candles
Good books


----------



## anxious284

tinkering with my phone, 
learning how to swim and actually making progress with it, 
making my own food 
looking forward to chatting or actually meeting with women from online dating,

Could only come up with 4


----------



## AshleyAnn

My family, my pets, music, sour patch kids, and good movies


----------



## matahari

God, Jesus, Family, Spouse, Myself

and those who are here.. so being so positive. + energy begets + energy


----------



## DetachedGirl

music,food,homework(kills time),the book I'm reading at the moment,and myself lol


----------



## shysunshine

1. my partner
2. the way i've decorated my apartment (cozy!)
3. my new ambition of understanding crip theory one day...
4. my parents, who have been super supportive lately of a chronic health condition (not SA) that i'm dealing with
5. being alone! ironically...


----------



## Happiness For You

Almighty,beautiful nature,family,food,house.


----------



## Kalliber

My dogs, internet, laptop, kik, someone


----------



## EternalTime

Coffee, music, the Internet, home, my iPod.


----------



## Pike Queen

1) The Exorcist, 2) Cats, 3) My new aquarium, 4), Halloween, 5) This website. ^_^


----------



## roxie2519

Freedom , being able to be myself, making new friends , achieving my goals, & taking long naps!


----------



## Fruitcake

Boop tag.
Tickle fights.
New books arriving in the mail.
Midnight walks.
Homemade cat pizza.


----------



## Marakunda

My Room
Video games
Cool people
Tea
Ellen Page


----------



## sliplikespace

Music
Food
Netflix/Hulu binges 
Internet
My pets


----------



## newsflashmrwizard

The weather
The sun
Sleep
Netflix
& Energy drinks.


----------



## Bawsome

Zoso
Life
Food 
Tea
and the people im learning about


----------



## Sirius Pioneer

I love:

Grilling food
Waking up early
Lifting big
Writing science fiction and horror
Reading philosophy and science


----------



## euphoria04

coffee, the internet, my right hand, music, sleep


----------



## hybridminds

my mother, my friends, bring me the horizon, tumblr, my cat


----------



## Fruitcake

Gingerbread people.
Adopting a pet cactus.
Jorts.
The smell of peachy roses.
Summer in New Zealand.


----------



## lampshadesonfire

^ You just transported me to a nice alternate universe.


----------



## Macker

Myself
Music
Learning
Reading
Being warm


----------



## karenw

A paid job
Time out
Dogs
My new doc martens
My first niece in January a girly cool, so spoilt, gorgeous clothes from me then!


----------



## Fruitcake

The moment between seeing fireworks explode and hearing the bang.
Invitations to do things in the company of real human beings who exist outside the confines of my family and outside of my imagination.
Movember.
Pretty summer sandals.
Crumpets.


----------



## jesica24

1 my parents
2 life no matter how much i'm depressed i love life
3 beauty in nature
4 sea
5 painting


----------



## mb47

a clean room
no pressing homework
some good new tv shows
crisp fall air
cursive handwriting


----------



## LivingZombie

1. My computer (can't be on SAS without it!)
2. SAS and the people on it.
3. Exercise.
4. The direction my life is going right now.
5. My awkward, quiet, misunderstood self.


----------



## naes

1) My family 2)Me 3)God 4)Life 5)Parkway Drive


----------



## naes

euphoria04 said:


> coffee, the internet, my right hand, music, sleep


I love my right hand too. It never judges me. LOL


----------



## astralluver420

My son, brandon boyd, my son, chef boyardee cheese ravioli, my son


----------



## Kalliber

1. Still love my doggies 
2. M family
3. My friends
4. me
5. My games


----------



## Lasair

My boyfriend
my nails
Lorde's Album
That I am almost finished college
Chocolate


----------



## PandaPop

Miley Cyrus' album (I know slap me)
GTA V
Rolo's
Cloudy lemonade
New PJs


----------



## Pompeii

1. iPad Air
2. Stretchy jersey dresses
3. Foxtel
4. Online shopping
5. Chickpeas


----------



## starsonfire

minecraft
quiet evenings
my new haircut
music I listen to
fairly warm weather for november


----------



## WhyEvenBother

My Caress of Steel t-shirt, My parents, My sister, My cousin, My computer


----------



## Aminah

My dad, my mom, music, good food and Samurai Jack


----------



## Cullien

1. The smell of my coffee, which makes me think that there are better times.
2. The new shampoo with a smell that reminds me of grandma.
3. Trying to be better.
4. My baked goods.
5. I'm clean from taking a shower not long ago.


----------



## paperheart

being proactive- like writing in this post  yes corny but I like it
cats of all shapes and sizes <3 me
i am going to SPLURGE tomorrow- haven't shopped in a while
my sense of humor
my brother


*am I the only one that feels like if you list certain things the universe might take it away from you?


----------



## 337786

love jesus food warmth and reading embarrassing moments lol
bonus modern family


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

Books, my parents, my sister, running, the music of Steven Patrick Morrissey


----------



## warrior4488

I love my family
I love my computers  
I'm deeply in love with a girl  (but shes not with me)
I love the place I'm a part of (its beautiful)
I love my yoga classes


----------



## lov3np3ac3

-my girlfriend
-my supportive family
-listening to music
-being able to relax and read books
-my hair??


----------



## Brisby

The book I'm reading at the moment (Hyperion by Dan Simmons)
My fantastic job which I'm loving still
How I can look in the mirror and see real progress with my diet
The Fire House song I'm listening to
My awesome boyfriend, which goes without saying
bonus - drinking Arizona mucho mango tea


----------



## coolbreezeoverthemountain

my 6 new puppies, my new shoes, the forest earlier today, the big mug of tea sitting beside my and the nightmares on wax coming out of my speakers


----------



## SummerRae

I hate everything.


----------



## blue2

SummerRae said:


> I hate everything.


 so do you love nothing, cause that's one thing


----------



## diamondheart89

This electric heat pad. Sooooo good.
The fact that my professor gave me full points on my paper even though I turned it in a bit late. She's getting a good student evaluation.
The tea I'm about to make.
That I have no assignments due until the end of the week. 
The atmosphere of complete comfort in the house right now.


----------



## SummerRae

No because I hate loving nothing as well.


----------



## megsy00

My dog, family, candles, ocean, God


----------



## BriBri80

*Five Positives*

My parents, piano, this support group, walking at night, excelling in college.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly

Everything I love right now is weight loss related.
Hip bones
Collar bones
Ribs
Slim thighs
Drinking tea


----------



## lowselfesteam

*5 things*

This girl ive been talking to, Old school hip hop music,God, my facial hair, and my best friend


----------



## Marc999

Masturbating, breasts, buttocks, long (or short) legs,lingerie, blueberries.


----------



## DenizenOfDespair

Music
Literature
.... the rest I dunno


----------



## viryan23

I've been told that's it's a good thing to keep a list of anything. Just grab a notebook and write it down. So here's my list:

1. When the sun kisses my face so early in the morning.
2. The smell of grass after it rained.
3. Travelling and getting lost.
4. The smell of old books.
5. My family, my dog.


----------



## Tom The Beast

1. Yarding hobby
2. Certain people
3. Certain computer games
4. A certain card game
5. A lack of psychological clouding


----------



## sirsnits

Accepting and Positive social interaction, my family, my close friends (as few as they are), working out, getting out as much as possible while perusing random activities.


----------



## shydana101

*5 thin s i love at the moment*

education, The Lord,family,shelter,shamelesness/blamelessness


----------



## ChrisSAS

God, my sons, my job, my parents, and at the moment SAS which provides me some social outlet.


----------



## biscoto

chocolate cake
my hair color
internet
studying
cooking


----------



## EccentricCat

My husband
My cat 
The outdoors
The one 'talent' I do have
Fuzzy socks


----------



## housebunny

my extra soft blanket
my vitamins
my tiny scale
my socks
my argyle scarf


----------



## FunkyFedoras

I love everyone at the moment. 
I love the way I feel right now, so happy about loving everyone. 
I love tea. 
I love my milk chocolate raisinets. 
I love the fact that Grimm is a 2 hour finale tonight. omgomgomg


----------



## runnerchick16

My family, my friends, the nice warm bed im lying in, the snow outside, my journal.


----------



## redblurr

My family & dog, food, supplements, gym, sleep


----------



## Fruitcake

nectarines
singing the adventure time opening song with my bee eff
strawberries
peachy nail polish
picnics at the beach


----------



## Spinny

My kitties
Snow
Friends
A long PC gaming session
MLP


----------



## fumimarie

Jesus Christ our Savior
The hubs
My boys 
Gluten-free/vegan baking and baked goods
My fav fuzzy pink blanket


----------



## Blue Dino

http://i.imgur.com/MO8jUU9.gif


----------



## DenizenOfDespair

1)Music
2) Good friends
3) My new found self-respect
4) My experiences this past semester
5) Cheesy exploitation horror flicks


----------



## Fruitcake

1. free shoe rides for kittens under 700 grams
2. kittens confusing their foes by jumping sideways on all fours
3. kitten gladiator tournaments on my knees
4. swarms of kittens ascending my pyjama pants
5. kittens poking their tongues out and forgetting to pull them back in


----------



## Fruitcake

1. escapist kittens
2. kittens playing the floor is lava and leaping between human islands
3. kittens' strategic ambushes of pompoms
4. kittens who excel at nibbling socks
5. kittens learning to stand on their hind legs and use their front legs to perform complex tasks like the murder of balls of yarn and the creation of pompom traps using just flint and pink thread


----------



## Fruitcake

1. teaching kittens to meow David Bowie so far I have gotten four notes of Starman out of them but still need to get them into a recognisable order
2. shy kittens and outgoing kittens
3. in-between kittens
4. kittens with penchants for toe-tickling
5. high stakes gambling on kitten obstacle races with jellybeans as currency


----------



## Fruitcake

1. kittens helping to decorate Christmas trees
2. kittens climbing Christmas trees
3. kittens getting stuck in Christmas trees
4. kitten photo shoots in Christmas trees
5. kittens


----------



## Mr Mister

Boxing, books, masturbating, relaxing, being awesome


----------



## apx24

Food, music, computer, video games and masturbating


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

-bf
-trying new ciders
-my ringgg
-eating out
-my family


----------



## Paloma55

1) working part-time
2) steady paycheck
3) feeling calmer on new medicine
4) coffee
5) sleep


----------



## SunshineSam218

1. Candy Canes
2. Anime
3. Films 
4. Books
5. Music!


----------



## kurtcobain

money!!!! I just got paid for my job (finally) and I got more than i expected!!

Cats 

Chai Lattes

Orange is the New Black

That time of the day when the sun is setting and everything is winding down, and the birds are chirping. I just feel so happy then


----------



## tinkertaylor

1. Christmas lights
2. Icona Pop's "I Don't Care" (radio stations might've stopped playing it but it's still catchy so, whatever, I DON'T CARE I LOVE IT)
3. My kitty cat
4. Good, healthy(ish), homemade food -- I am so looking forward to Christmas dinner!
5. Boots and scarves and winter fashion in general


----------



## Shizuma

1) My bed
2) My friend I spoke with a few hours
3) Chocolate
4) My new sequined tights
5) This place


----------



## Itta

1.Music
2.My mum
3.My bed
4.Sweeeeeets
5.Internet


----------



## TenYears

My kids smiling and laughing last night
I'm off work today
I'm alone today, no more relatives
I'm alone today, no more relatives
Did I mention...I'm alone today, no more relatives


----------



## alieneyed

1. My boyfriend
2. My cat
3. My kitten
4. My family
5. Munchies


----------



## Kyle6983

Gym, family, basketball, reading - game of thrones, and work of all things!!


----------



## Amandus

Horses, Minecraft, chocolate, music, and my friends.


----------



## TryingMara

My cat, Breaking Bad, friends, hot chocolate, and the likelihood that I won't have work tomorrow.


----------



## DenizenOfDespair

Good friends, music, literature, nature and watching a lot of sci-fi and horror flicks hehe


----------



## SeraphSoul

The aroma of meat in the air
The music I'm listening to
How warm the house is, how I am
My cat in sight
Just being able to be on the laptop again.


----------



## amy94

my convo with my mom, my dog sleeping all cute near me, fresh prince of bel air is on, had a good day with lots of laughter and conversation and hugs too, laughed at funny videos today too


----------



## brooke_brigham

Xanax
ambien
my dog
starting to see sunshine
my job


----------



## Common Misconception

My Family
My house
Being able to go to school
Having great coaches
and being part of a team


----------



## SummerRae

-My Dogs
-SAS
-Family
-Friends that support me on SAS
-My best friend Maddy that I recently reconnected with
<3


----------



## euphoria04

coffee
computer
SAS
sleeping
numbed out feeling


----------



## tomie

My girlfriend, who's been really supportive, my mp3, tea, my laptop, and my pet bird.


----------



## Raphael200

SAS
My mom
My dogs
My cats
And Karate


----------



## Mochyn

chocolate
my dog
possibilities
trashy television
origami


----------



## LoneCat

My pets
My family and internet friends
Music
Hockey
Anime


----------



## licorice

1) Electric blankets
2) Sunshine in the winter
3) Birds with anxiety
4) Garlic bread pizza
5) Surprise money


----------



## Senpai

- tea
- anime
- mild winter weather
- my pet rats
- my school


----------



## Marakunda

1. Dark atmospheric music
2. My room
3. My parents reluctance to help me and change my situation
4. My brain
5. My life (But I also hate my life, got the love-hate thing going...)

You guys have such rich person with nothing wrong with them reasons to live. FML man.


----------



## apx24

1. Food
2. Food
3. Food
4. Food
5. Food


----------



## LDS

1. My job! 
2. SAS
3. Music
4. Romantic Era poetry
5. Bubble baths


----------



## HanSolo

going to bars
quit drinking again
the girls I see at the clubs
my computer
my helpful parents, who I love/hate

I'm becoming a lot more at peace with myself too lately, a lot more positive thinking


----------



## AceEmoKid

SAS, chance encounters, music, family, and, weirdly enough, having a roommate. She turned out to be really nice and accommodating. And it's just a lot less lonely. Loneliness, and anticipating loneliness when I came back from winter break, is the main reason I had a mental breakdown last week. I'm glad I don't have to deal with this constant isolation anymore.


----------



## Idontgetit

-sleep
-my mattress 
-my pillow
-my sheets
-my blanket


----------



## BadStacks

.


----------



## DenizenOfDespair

Right now just albums haha
-Satan's 'Life Sentence
-Signum Regis' 'Exodus'
-Savage Circus' 'Dreamland Manor'
-Helloween's 'Keeper of the Seven Keys Pt. 1'
-Sadus' 'Illusions(Chemical Exposure)'


----------



## SeraphSoul

At the moment:

Peace
Music
Food
Warmth
INTERNET


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

It's just so hard to find even 1, I've kinda run out of things to like and out of hobbies.

Depression cancels all the pleasure I get from doing different things, so it just leaves me numb.


----------



## Cat Montgomery

My family
My beautiful girlfriend
my pc
my best friend (I know it sounds fruity, shut up...)
Batman.


----------



## Shizuma

Potatoes
Music
My braid
My Mom
my voice


----------



## goosebump

My 2 best friends
Meditation
Ipod
Epub reader
My supportive boyfriend


----------



## ineverwipe

Food
Sleep
Drugs
Sunglasses
Smartphones


----------



## AceEmoKid

SAS, sleep, (near) silence, desirable temperature, coffee.


----------



## fumimarie

Clash of clans, sleep, this lovely summer-like weather in Cali, my family.


----------



## pbjsamm

mom, dad, brother, my cat, God


----------



## Charmander

-Food
-My ipod
-My book
-Watching my dog run
-Family


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

My fiancé
Big Bang theory marathons
Pizza nights
Girls night outs
Waking up on sat mornings and realising it's the weekend


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

-double post


----------



## yellowturtle

My turtle, my tortoise all our cats, my hair looks okay, and the river


----------



## ineverwipe

Weed
Soda
Sleep
Food
Lost


----------



## molester

sleep
computer
porn
music
food


----------



## PandaBearx

-family 
-friends 
-music 
-food
-sleep


----------



## scorch428

Family, Alcohol, Boobs, Kittehs, the Beach


----------



## Octobird

My mom, my cats, my game consoles, my computer, my drawing tablet...


----------



## EternalTime

-A certain someone
-Coffee
-Music
-My blanket 
-My laptop


----------



## CookieCrumble

Nice people/friends, music, my bed, food, drawing


----------



## licorice

Golden delicious apples
Beer
Silly names for routers
Routers that can't complain when I give them silly names
Cuddly cats


----------



## MrKappa

Stevia

Nicotine (blah, not so much)

Fry's Cocoa

The fact that for $7.00 I can get a huge jar of bee pollen which took an army of bees to harvest.

My father, and yeah, sure, my Ma sometimes too.

Oh yeah, and me. I love me.

Oh the Internet, can't forget that.

Warm weather.

Yeah I love a lot of things.


----------



## Bloat

My sight

My hearing

My sense of touch

My toilet

My shower


----------



## Yggdrarox

Green tea ice cream, my morning cup of tea, sleeping, watching tv late at night and rainy days


----------



## Mochyn

home made protein bars
the gym - my new obsession
having hope, for a better life with love in it and other stuff, one day, maybe.
the freedom in working my final week, having quit.
brussel sprouts, which I used to hate.


----------



## SunshineSam218

~Films
~Music!!
~My Boyfriend <3
~My Daydreams 
~Art


----------



## peach123

What I love at this moment:

1)music
2)God
3)my family and friends
4)my dog
5)life (the good and the bad)


----------



## MentalWreck

My family
My skin 
The fact I just cooked all my baby's food for the week..whew
Baby is sleeping his crib
My husband and I got some alone time... Oh yeah


----------



## EternalTime

-A very special person, most importantly 
-My laptop
-How happy I feel
-Music
-Blankets


----------



## TeddyBearLove

Sugar free redbull, pinup girl clothing- my favorite clothing website, my cat Oliver, my new workout clothes I just put on, very very comfortable, & dayglow pink very saved by the bell actually LOL, & my newsweek magazine, its a Marilyn M special <3


----------



## LetsBeReal

The recording process of my raps.

My car...(she's been very patient with me because i do lag on the maintenance).

This forum (up until a week ago I was taking this all on my shoulders alone just thinking I was weird.

My ex gf (being so patient with me taking a while to get it together)

My job also for being patient because lord knows this job was supposed to buy me time to get my career underway..

A 6th for the hell of it.

The VW Golf GTi (one bad *** automobile)


----------



## londonguy202

Red bull
phone
computer
Music
Abilty to chat to wonderful people online


----------



## Moonlightelle

The weather
My family
My laptop
working out
My significant other


----------



## Greyx

My dog, my boyfriend, music, books, my new plants


----------



## TheHopeless

PB&J on sourdough
And Christmas day when there is snow
Drawing cartoons is a real delight
And juicy apples I love to bite
A book to read on my tablet
That's five things now, I guess that's it


----------



## Safebox

1. My dad
2. Video games
3. Weed
4. My room
5. Rave music


----------



## KaitlynRose

"Love" is a very strong word; a word that, at this point in time, I am uncomfortable using. It would almost be as if I were lying if I did use it, as the concept of "love" itself is entirely foreign to me. And, as I vowed to myself many, many years ago, I will not lie. _Ever. _So I cannot use "love". Adoration or appreciation, however, I can use openly.

Let's see... Well, for starters I am appreciative towards having the ability to think, as well as finally knowing what it is like to feel after so long. I am thankful for the wisdom I was fortunate enough to receive; wisdom that inspired me to be something more than what I was before. I am appreciative towards myself for having the courage to try to change, despite the odds stacked against me. And, lastly, I am thankful for the person who made the seemingly impossible, possible; a selfless person who opened my clouded, ignorant vision of the world; a person whom I consider my friend -- perhaps my first ever _real _friend... and in due time, perhaps I could see this friend of mine as part of the family I never had.

However, the word "family" is just as foreign as the meaning behind "love" and every emotion that word entails. I suppose I still have much to learn.


----------



## Lorenientha

My family, music, books, yogurt, my new glasses ^^


----------



## alanglois4372

well for starters, i just found 20 bucks in my bra, my new short hair (hacked off like a foot for an above the shoulder cut and dyed it blonde), my drama class that i feel accepts me and i accept them, my new car (before you ask no i'm not a rich *****. i've been saving up from working since the day i turned 16) and last but not least, i am happy about...my new found enthusiasm to wake up and get going. weather it be school, a jog or making breakfast, each make me feel healthy and clean.


----------



## Len Phelbs

1. good restaurant that opened by my place
2. grant Morrison, Chris Ryan books I'm reading
3. being born in Canada
4. some cool hard working people I know
5. internets pretty good, reddit spirals, forums, Netflix, guitar tabs,


----------



## Xyst Sin

My boyfriend, my three dogs, my car for getting me where I need to go, the cold weather, and myself


----------



## AngelMary

Thanks for this thread, I try to always think positive thoughts, and this is a boost in the right direction. So here goes; Things I love at the moment;
*I love my family, the kindness and support that comes from this site, that I am alive, music; any and all genres, and finally however so vain this may seem, but; I love my strength in fighting to survive even through the most difficult times.*


----------



## P1e2

My dog, my family, my laptop computer (yes funnyI know, but true), eating chocolate, exercising to help relieve stress.


----------



## LetsBeReal

.


----------



## tronjheim

i. Planting berries on the Berry Field (west of Camphrier Town).
ii. Obsessing about not being a typical male human being for my age.
iii. Getting inebriated.
iv. Ancient Aliens.
v. Biking around the city at 4 in the morning.


----------



## metomeya

My Dog,
My Home,
My Blog ,
My Goals,
My Life


----------



## Herisson

My cat, family, music and dance


----------



## Herisson

And friends


----------



## Anonymous45

~Instagram
~Books
~Lana Del Rey
~Weekends
~My family


----------



## spitfire444

This is a decent thread.

My health.
My hair, which grows very well.
My location - nr Hong Kong
My job - varied and paid well-enough.
My ...... friends in the UK and in China


----------



## Malin85

My family
My nieces
My best friend
TV
Reading


----------



## Kiwong

Running, photography, wildflowers, sunsets, the ocean.


----------



## hobsh

chocolate, my kids, food, my iPhone, and my dad


----------



## EternalTime

-coffee 
-my bed because I'm tired and I wish I was in it  
-computers 
-music 
-the same special person


----------



## SadSelf

1). My laptop
2). Icecream
3). My Family
4). Gymnastic
5). Choclate

I really it all the time


----------



## AceEmoKid

nitrogen, oxygen, hydrogen, sulfur, carbon.


----------



## Mittens76

Jim Carrey
Stephen King
Chocolate Milk
History
Family


----------



## dogapus

Mental Illness Happy Hour style: long form, yeah!
-I love waking up before dawn and watching the day get brighter
-I love organizing spaces and rearranging a room
-Coffee
-I love cleaning small things where I have to use tiny tools to get the job done
-I love listening to people talk about exciting things in their lives


----------



## dark

My best friend, our cat chibi, seafood, pokemon, my parents.


----------



## Alleviate Suffering

Chocolate Cake
Lemon Cake
Jaffa Cakes
Cheesecake

mmmm cake

Plus one non cake related thing- My wonderful and supportive friends, who have stuck by me through thick and thin.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Food
Sleeping
My sisters
SoCal weather
Free stuff


----------



## TryingMara

1. Birds chirping
2. Sunshine
3. Coffee
4. Friendship
5. Music


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxMrFunnyPants

1. Mikael Granlund
2. My new purple socks
3. When Fuller drinks the pepsi
4. Up & Go
5. My pale pale skin


----------



## Themis

My little sister
my cat
soft beds
cooking for people who appreciate it
my pinkish hair


----------



## AnnaNora

my pooch
my family
my husband and his family
god
cross fit


----------



## Consider

ideas
tobacco
you
maybe myself 
pilot g2's


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

Big bang theory
Bf
Engagement ring
Sweetcorn o-0 I just can't get enough
Catching up with gfs


----------



## TryingMara

1. Smell of toast.
2. Smell of brownies.
3. My cat.
4. Sleep.
5. Days off from work.


----------



## GirlAfraid23

1) My family
2) My close friends
3) My dog
4) Morrissey
5) B/F


----------



## jessewills

I like to spend time with my family
I love my job 
I like listening light music
I enjoy shopping
Friendship


----------



## amt0715

My Kitties, my wonderful boyfriend, my new vanity, my hair (today), aaaaand mary jane.


----------



## P1e2

Dark chocolate 
Walking outside
My dog 
Jazz music
Reading info online regarding the news, etc.


----------



## ev29

My boyfriend
This beautiful morning
My dad
My dog
The birds that use the bird bath outside my window


----------



## BrainInsect

Spring is coming.
I'm going to have a kitten soon.
I came back from hospital.
My mug is sexy.
I removed toxic people from my life.


----------



## starslight812

My guitar, records, my fiance, my therapist, having a positive attitude for the past 3 days!


----------



## TryingMara

-Upbeat mood.
-My cat.
-Baked goods.
-My book.
-Music.


----------



## naturevalley

5 Things I love atm
-My Supportive Family
-Myself
-Kind/Warm People!
-My Music Playlist
-The Universe



Jessie203 said:


> My cats, my family, my friend I'm talking to, the weather today, music


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

1) Lazy Sundays with the bf - cosy mornings, tea and toast, movies, games <3
2) Beyoncé - album
3) Phone calls with nephews/sister
4) Anticipating June holiday 
5) FaceTimin' my mum who I miss a lot


----------



## ShatteredGlass

My family, my phone, my 3DS, the internet, myself.


----------



## TryingMara

1. Warmer weather
2. Chocolate
3. The weekend
4. My cat
5. The Oscars


----------



## One Man Band

Music
Guitar
The Sun
My youth
Working Out


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Ramen noodles
Sleeping
Socks
Sleeping in my socks
Socks sleeping in me


----------



## hybridmoments

my family, healthy food, listening to my favorite songs on repeat, my messy room, and my job


----------



## AnthonyC

I MIGHT HAVE SOME HOPE I READ A BOOK THAT COULD HELP US ALL!!!
21 WAYS TO FINDING PEACE AND HAPPINESS-OVERCOMING ANXIETY,FEAR AND DISCONTENTMENT 

I start reading it and could not stop.Try to read this book.
Good luck and praise the lord.
FAITH IS THE WAY:clap


----------



## Maryanne1986

1) my flat
2) time off (sickness due to stress and anxiety)
3) fact im going to rome and pompeii
4) my dad
5) my sleep


----------



## DanCan

Maryanne1986 said:


> 1) my flat
> 2) time off (sickness due to stress and anxiety)
> 3) fact im going to rome and pompeii
> 4) my dad
> 5) my sleep


I've been to Rome. Super cool. Pompei! wow. The movie just came out here about it. Course, the movie is probably far from whatever really happened. You should post pics from your trip 

1. Work(even though it's super tough some days with anxiety)
2. iPhone 5. Someone told me I'm an apple "fanboy". I think it's true :/
3. Coffee. If coffee was a woman, and we were intimate. My gosh.. It would be epic.
4. Car, named Rex. 
5. Fam. I've heard some of other peeps stories. Sounds like anxiety is whole lot tougher if your fam is tough on you  
6. Ativan. ha ha. I only take it occasionally. But it gives me a glimpse into life without anxiety. And gives me hope.


----------



## Maryanne1986

DanCan said:


> I've been to Rome. Super cool. Pompei! wow. The movie just came out here about it. Course, the movie is probably far from whatever really happened. You should post pics from your trip
> .


i will flower  not going until May , but will


----------



## c224

1. The sun today
2. My dog
3. Some good books I picked up
4. The art project I'm working on
5. Home made brownies


----------



## Iamverysad

1) Dota
2) Dota 2
3) World of Tanks
4) Team Fortress 2
5) Game of Thrones


----------



## Maryanne1986

Movies
NEW fruit bowl
food shopping
My car
Incense


----------



## ceb2728

my cat, dance, my best friends, books, and candles!


----------



## Meoow95

My boyfriend & friends, the silence in my house, my bed, the sound of rain outside and hot chocolate.


----------



## Iamverysad

1) Dota
2) Dota 2
3) World of Tanks
4) Team fortress 2
5) Game of Thrones


----------



## TryingMara

1. Sunlight.
2. Warmer weather.
3. Being up early when hardly anyone is out yet.
4. Coffee.
5. Birds chirping.


----------



## Maryanne1986

sun
clean flat 
peace and quiet from fb being deleted 
my journal
having food in my cupboards x


----------



## MermaidHair

1. We got to watch trashy reality TV in my media class
2. The song "Bad Girls" by M.I.A.
3. The fact that I feel like a badass when listening to "Bad Girls" by M.I.A.
4. Girl scout cookies
5. SLEEP


----------



## inerameia

Family, weed, music, tattoos, philosophy, cars


----------



## ev29

Cheese cake, my boyfriend, sister, dog, this song 



, second chances... woops that's six  maybe I'll cut the cheese cake out


----------



## AceEmoKid

having my sister to confide in, being home for the weekend, iced coffee, good music, and potatoes.


----------



## anxiousmofo

1 Wallnuts 
2 Enya
3 Eyes
4 Dogs

5 sex


----------



## Omaha

my kids-my mom-my sister and brothers-my cat


----------



## calichick

Family Gatherings
Laughing so much until it hurts
Self confidence to do whatever the f*** I want
Reruns of nostalgic shows
Sunshine from 8 AM to 7 PM. Waking up at 8 AM to hear birds chirping and the stillness of the morning air.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Good music. 
Good lesbian romance films. 
SAS.
Obligations to fill the void.
A minuscule, nonetheless vital sense of comfort in the midst of all this turmoil and delirium.


----------



## SoldieringOn

1.My partner
2.My writing project
3.The Comic series I'm reading
4.The fact my stomach bug has gone
5.It's my Birthday drinks tomorrow (and my GF's on Saturday) 

4 makes 5 possible. :clap

I could substitute Lana Del Rey for 3. I'm torn.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

1. Myself and my ability to soldier on no matter what.
2. Having my own place and knowing I earned it.
3. I'm slowly but surely moving up.
4. Doing well in school.
5. Feeling a sense of belonging lately.


----------



## fineline

1. klonopin
2. music
3. world of warcraft
4. coffee
5. my new e-cig


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

:/

* feeling
* this person
* that person
* that person too
* luckiness in life (sort of) haha


----------



## TryingMara

1. Hope
2. Daydreams
3. Kitty
4. Believing in myself.
5. Cleanliness.


----------



## mb47

Sunshine
Family
Fulfilling/Challenging Work
Friendships
Internet (I keep thinking of the ease of researching things today compared to the 1800s. The world at our fingertips...)


----------



## AceEmoKid

nitro, leslie hall, roommate being gone most of the day, tasty sandwiches, and nice people.


----------



## seeking777

This is not in order of rank. I wrote this as it came to my mind:

- My hair
- My mom
- The book I'm reading - The Looking Glass Wars: Book 3
- My new handbag
- God


----------



## HollaFlower

1. Sunlight
2. Netflix
3. Music Production
4. Skateboarding
5. Will Power


----------



## NewWave

God, fiance, family, friends, and my job.


----------



## Zatch

1. My animals

2. Video games

3. Friends and family

4. Bravest Warriors

5. Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed


----------



## twitchy666

A talented cat who rubs all over me occasionally when I appear in the car park

my current best friend invites me to visit his house and girlfriend and go to a bar

food
exercise

jobsearching although it is the most futile effort


----------



## anxiousmofo

Yoga Ideas Breathing Silence You


----------



## Pengo96

- Music

- Computers

- This forum

- Everyone on this forum

- Fun


----------



## Wulfgar

Electric guitar...

even though I suck at it and have had no formal training, its just so cathartic to tune down to C and play some REALLY heavy sludge metal riffs...

anyway, Here's something nice to headbang to.


----------



## zomgz

Yin yoga
SAS
Violin
Fallout 3
Health drinks


----------



## Giyena

1. this new song i found awolnation - sail :boogie
2. beer :drunk
3. the new bypod for my M4 8)
4. a girl.. :mushy
5. game modding :cig(fallout modding, new vegas, fallout 3...)


----------



## Schwenger

1. Cheesecake
2. Playing Pokemon
3. Watching movies
4. UFC
5. Hugs


----------



## cosmicslop

me x5


----------



## AceEmoKid

Cool people on soundcloud, cool people on SAS, Anklepants, my own lightbox (to save me the effort of walking back and forth between the animation lab and my room), and decent weather.


----------



## monotonous

1. cats
2. cats
3. cats 
4. cats
5. cats


----------



## Priapus

- baras
- anime
- video games
- plants
- stars


----------



## Ningen

1. Music 2. People 3. Tropical weather 4. Other cultures 5. The smell of the earth after it rains for the first time in ages


----------



## caelle

cake

cake

cake

cake

cake


----------



## PeppermintButler

the smell and feel of summer on my skin, carrot cake, game of thrones, game of war addict(on my phone)  and travelling far away.


----------



## tronjheim

I love...
1) my MacBook Pro
2) my bed
3) Chicosci, our new family dog
4) Biking around the city in the wee hours of the morning
5) Biking around the high school and college campus I went to on some afternoons


----------



## oood

Chocolate, reading poems, sleeping, the never ending cold and rain, and..,my sister I guess


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

-Wattpad - okay this book app is sooo addictive, helps that all the stories are free!! <3
-Counting down 2 months until I'm on holiday, tropical paradise here I come
-Making my bf make me tea. There is nothing more satisfying ha!
-Cleaning my wardrobe and finding hidden gems that haven't been worn in ages
-And finallyyyy the bf, because as annoying as he is, he's a lot more loveable :|


----------



## Pike Queen

1. Cats.
2. Nintendo.
3. Sunny days.
4. Theme parks.
5. Cute clothes.


----------



## Jimbob94

Rivers, coffee, rain, music, and camp fires.


----------



## cgf88

My Cat, Sunshine, being beside the sea, coffee and music.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Grooverific industrial metal music, rapid rhymes (see: "imaginary places" by busdriver), easter break until monday, alone time, and tylenol.


----------



## sweetSacrifice

Evanescence, mangoes (nom nom), rain outside my window, my broken-yet-working phone, SAS


----------



## ineverwipe

Gaming
Alcohol
Pills
Seclusion
South Park


----------



## Iahuntress

Are you eternally screwed if you can't think of any?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

- joy
- rockin' music (turn it UP!)
- animals
- people talking to me
- sunshine (I like other weather too, but I am lovin' me some sunshine right now.)
Woo hoo!!!


----------



## Pompeii

1. Mattress
2. Blanket
3. Sheet
4. Quilt
5. Pillow


----------



## Cattie

My 8 cats, my family, my job, the weather, my computer


----------



## EternalTime

-Someone very important to me. 
-Computers 
-My Blanket.
-Chocolate Peanut butter poptarts 
-Bed


----------



## nullnaught

1.fiance
2.guitar
3.movies 
4. internet
5. bike


----------



## daniellynelly

food, where I live, that toonami comes on tonight, music, and my silly family.


----------



## John316C

dfgdfg


----------



## daniellynelly

Iahuntress said:


> Are you eternally screwed if you can't think of any?


 nah... you'll eventually think of/ find something that you do. probably.


----------



## TryingMara

1. Family
2. Friends
3. Homemade chocolate
4. My cat
5. Trying new foods.


----------



## Starless Sneetch

1. My family
2. My life (for the most part)
3. My online buddies. I wish I could meet them in real life.
4. My set of morals
5. Being who I am


----------



## RepoMedic

The rain, my cats, my apartment, my boyfriend, drawing (with improvement.)


----------



## AminNalcrackers8eight

My family, Earth, the sky outside, mount and blade war band for computer, these blueberry bars from target.


----------



## Justlittleme

Nothing have a migrane.


seriously though it couldn't get more worse than my life right now. Literally nothing is real right now.


----------



## Lorenientha

The piano
Cats
Weird yogurt combinations
Baking
Crafting w/ polymer clay


----------



## Gas Raid

-Music (of course)
-Vigorous exercise
-Being off caffeine (this killer migraine sucks, though)
-Positive reinforcement
-Meditation


----------



## TryingMara

-Sunshine.
-Warm weather.
-Being trusted.
-Having something to look forward to.
-Sense of relief and accomplishment.


----------



## TryingMara

1. Breakfast foods
2. Weekends
3. Free time
4. Good tv shows
5. My cat.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

1. This really cool zombie book on Wattpad. 
2. The Wattpad app, free books <333
3. My bf
4. The 2048 game
5. Digestive biscuits <3 I just discovered these, imported from the UK.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

-Free internet
-Secondary paycheck tomorrow
-Easy schedule over the past week
-Stealing my guitar back from my brother and playing music all day
-A sweet a wonderful girl from here that I've recently started dating


----------



## TryingMara

-Iced coffee.
-Frozen yogurt.
-Dim lighting.
-The cool breeze.
-Smell of flowers.


----------



## lifeimpossible123

asdf movies
michael jackson
my beloved mother <3
rice
the outside


----------



## AceEmoKid

Vaporwave, ambi-hop, colder temperature this afternoon, having only two classes more to attend all week, and Nitrogen.


----------



## Duskily

1. Kate Upton(love hate relationship)
2. Ted Bundy( endlessly fascinating)
3. Little House On The Prairie
4. UFC
5. Crossdressing( yeah sue me)


----------



## beffa

currently just pizza, had a lot more of it recently


----------



## cheerycup

1. My husband and family.
2. My German Shepherd dog.
3. My values and beliefs.
4. Food.
5. The fact that it's the last week of the semester.


----------



## enjo

1. My job
2. The people at my job place.
3. Food
4. My healthy body.
5. The coffee shop near home


----------



## ashleynoelle87

1. My mom
2. NYC
3. Sleeping
4. Music
5. Writing


----------



## gamerguy

1. Her

2. Dark Souls 2

3. Not drinking as much

4. Skateboarding

5. Putting my feet up on my desk


----------



## Anxiousbro

Me myself and I
.
.
.
.
also my cat and my family


----------



## dogapus

bright colors 
reading
tea
toast
good music


----------



## lifeimpossible123

sleeping
mother <3
this site
solitude
humming


----------



## vanishingpt

1. The purse I got for my mom for Mother's Day. It's the perfect description of what she wants in a bag.
2. Jimmy Fallon. Finally one of my friends is starting to get into late night comedy and it makes me so excited! Fallon's also been improving a lot since his Late Night days.
3. These Fabriano notebooks, particularly the smaller ones. Perfect sized paper and love how they look.
4. Being able to spend more time with my dad since my main schooling's on vacation. Still taking classes but they're later in the evening so I get to see my family more often throughout the day.
5. Reading more. It's been a while since I've picked up a book for leisure reading.


----------



## blacksheeep

God, Food, Boyfriend, Music, and Smoking


----------



## trendyfool

Possibility of asteroid mining, excitement about moving in the fall, satisfaction of doing good work, growing plants, and sleep.


----------



## sweetpotato

My new friend
My new "friend" 
Distilled drinking water
Deep sleep
The hope of tomorrow


----------



## AceEmoKid

roommate's absence, digital camera, flashlight, ambient music (specifically bvdub), and the end of the school year.


----------



## TryingMara

1. Clean sheets.
2. No work for two days.
3. Mother's Day shopping is done.
4. My cat.
5. Cranberry and banana breads.


----------



## alienbird

1. Dreams 
2. My family 
3. Fireworks
4. Frozen yogurt
5. My phone


----------



## Lasair

My boyfriend
My bed
My college results
My niece
Myself


----------



## Kalliber

Family

Soon to be boyfriend

My dogie :3

Money

My laptop


----------



## TryingMara

1. My mom.
2. My cat.
3. Family support.
4. Coffee.
5. Being thought of.


----------



## GotAnxiety

1. I love blogging
2. I love working on songs
3. I love writing
4. I love going to the gym
5. I love socializing with decent people, Yes they are hard to find, But they do exist!


----------



## misfit83

Dog, family, cooking, golf, and music


----------



## goldenfishy

*My 5 Things*

1.) Crossfit
2.) My Boyfriend
3.) Panda Express Orange Chicken
4.) Clean Bed Sheets
5.) My Fan


----------



## PoliRay

1.) Daft Punk
2.) The fact that I get to sleep in tomorrow! 
3.) Cafe Mocha <3 
4.) My Cellphone
5.) This webpage.. lol


----------



## lunarc

1. My bed. I feel so comfortable and safe in it. 
2. My laptop. Without you it feels like I would have nothing. I love you bae. 
3. Food. Comfort eating yay and nay. 
4. This forum. I actually have a place to talk other than my head. 
5. Intoxicant X. You help dull my thoughts and make passing time a little more bearable.


----------



## TryingMara

1. Friends
2. Plans
3. Tea
4. Family
5. Relaxing


----------



## Demeter

I love my closest family members, my dog, my insanely awesome career/job/business, my beautiful and amazing self, and the beauty and mystery of... life, the universe and everything. :b


----------



## EternalTime

-Someone very special to me
-games 
-music
-my jacket (very cozy since today is chilly >.<) 
-my iPod


----------



## lifeimpossible123

a girl i like
skyrim
dubstep
my mum 
my good ol` friends


----------



## TryingMara

1. Getting up early when there aren't a lot of people out yet.
2. Sunny day.
3. Feeding the birds.
4. My bathroom mirror..I look better in that one.
5. No work today.


----------



## alexnsa

My faith, my flatmate, food, music, sleep :clap


----------



## TryingMara

1. Family time
2. Successful interactions
3. Feeling loved
4. My cat
5. Orange Is the New Black


----------



## EternalTime

-my iPod 
-Internet 
-cozy things 
-music 
-him :heart


----------



## CelestiaSun

-My pup. I have so much love for him, he's the cutest thing.
-Sun showers. They're so peaceful and pretty.. I love sticking my hand out of the car window & just feel the rain splash against my skin. 
-Coffee & tea.
-Meditation music.
-Art : painting, drawing, poetry, etc. I love any form of self-expression.


----------



## rainydaze

my dog
my sister
Memorial day (no work)
sunshine
central air (near 90F)


----------



## Caterpillar13

Cake/desert, chocolate, sleep, giraffes


----------



## lifeimpossible123

1. America
2. relaxing
3. my crush
4. how i look like
5. sleep


----------



## nothing to fear

Minecraft
lattes
my bf
nail polish
not being at work


----------



## Princess Gustopher

* My Guinea pigs
* The fan (because it's too friggan' hot most days now)
* My laptop
* The stockpile of apple juice in the fridge (my love for it know no bounds)
* The comfy recliner in the living room


----------



## Saskindofday

Getting back into fitness, free time, YouTube comedy channels, new x men is amazing, and friends sticking with me


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

1) waking up to a sunny day
2) going window shopping with a friend 
3) timtams choc bites
4) Saturday mornings - no work yay 
5) watching chic flicks with gfs


----------



## ellz

A book I recently bought, music, my cosy quilt, tv and cake


----------



## Jayare

spirituality, a feeling of comfort, my dog, my sweater cause it's cold, laughing while watching Psych on netflix.


----------



## alienbird

1. My cat <3
2. My pillow <3
3. Doctor Who <3
4. Nostalgic cartoons <3
5. This cake I'm about to devour <3


----------



## MrNormal

My dog (Patch)
My Car
Myself
My family
My money


----------



## AllToAll

Traveling
My friends
This city
My future plans
Getting older


----------



## Jayare

My dog
Nature
Spirituality
Feeling cozy
My book


----------



## jamaicamon

Warm oatmeal
Feeling physically strong
Nice, cool weather outside
Anticipation/excitement for my summer plans 
Good books


----------



## TryingMara

1. Sunshine
2. Chocolate pudding
3. Documentaries
4. Cold water
5. My cat.


----------



## TryingMara

1. The weather. The lower temp and slight breeze is very nice.
2. The view, especially with the way the sun shines on everything at this time of day.
3. Relaxing.
4. Hearing the birds chirping and seeing the squirrels walk around near me. Being around animals makes me happy.
5. Having some alone time to think.


----------



## P1e2

My dog
My family
Summer
Chocolate
Reading
Music


----------



## Kierstypants7

Love this.  
My husband, ice cream, my puppy Opie, rain, and video games!


----------



## EternalTime

-The most incredible man I have the fortune of knowing.
-The internet
-Honeydew melon
-Cats
-Music


----------



## KSlice

My guineapig, my sisters, summer, The Office, and food


----------



## TheClown7

Breakfast
Music
Laptop
Internet
Cartoons


----------



## VividImagination

Brilliant writers, being at ease, the end of senior year, sufficient amounts of sleep, and the _Night Vale_ podcast.


----------



## beothuck1

1. My dog. 
2. Tennis (Wimbledon's coming up!) 
3. Green tea/mint tea 
4. My encouraging sister who gives the best advice 
5. My summer wardrobe


----------



## beothuck1

essemsee said:


> thigh-high socks
> matte lipstick
> air conditioning
> mozzarella sticks
> minimalism


I like your list, especially 2-5!


----------



## cosmicslop

1. when it's cold.
2. when it stays cold.
3. when it gets cold.
4. see #1-3
5. see #4


----------



## Robot the Human

Pepsi Throwback
Mick Dodge
Sleeping on my face
Vietnamese coffee
Outdoor stuffs


----------



## jhwelch

My books, my cat, my house, my family, the trees in my front yard


----------



## T Studdly

My precious kitty
My plushie Sparks
My Orc Rouge on skyrim
My warm bed
These fast pain relief midol pills


----------



## TryingMara

1. Family support
2. My cat
3. Vacation
4. Dinner plans with friends.
5. Warm breeze.


----------



## tokkitoria

1. My cat Sutherland, for making me laugh when I didn't think I could.
2. My family, always.
3. My friends, always.
4. Stuffed animals. I have an obsession.
5. Chatting online with new people!


----------



## cocooned

My family, music, sleep, candles, Game of Thrones.


----------



## Kyle6983

Basketball 
Travelling 
Listening to music
Playing GTA V
and Sleeeep!


----------



## smallfries

1. My mother
2. My dog - what a cutie
3. Double fudge brownie ice cream
4. Hiking in the mountains
5. Les Miserables and basically all musicals


----------



## EternalTime

-Music
-My Cozy Bed
-Him 
-My Ceiling Fan
-Games


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

1) My fiance
2) Bedroom slippers & winter night gown, its freezing !! 
3) Fixed my laptop yay, laptop > pc/smartphone
4) True blood final season
5) Chicken dishes, addicted, don't want anything else


----------



## Jayare

I love my dad
I love someone very special to me
I love my dog
I love myself
I love being loved


----------



## c224

coffee,coffee,coffee,coffee and coffee


----------



## chelseaaa

Hmmm;

Sleep
Food
Holidays
Coming home from school and having no work
My guineapig


----------



## vanishingpt

1. The wonderful weather we've been getting for summer
2. World Cup fever! So much excitement, drama, tension. Can't believe it's been 4 years already!
3. Enjoying time with my old friends
4. Making new friends at work and classes
5. Fun, witty banter.


----------



## 15 feet

I am not to be materialistic but what the hey:

* my eye glasses. Without them, I am blind as a bat.
* my driver's license because it cost 800+ €uros and it will be useful for getting a job (very important in France).
* my shoes because they are nice basketball shoes that can pass for casual shoes I can wear with my slacks.
* my apartment because I value shelter where I can sleep safely at night.
* my oven because I can cook food to eat.


----------



## GoldenStar

at this moment i love that i tried something new
(signing up 4 this site)

its hard to think of something else i love.. cllouded with negativity :|


----------



## seeking777

- God
- my mom and My family
- laughter
- our backyard, which is a canal and just forest, no houses or buildings. It's very calming to look at when sitting out there. 
- old school R&B music, I've been reminiscing on it lately.


----------



## Jef

Singing, playing guitar, reading, watching movies, acting, discussing, hanging, fishing. I see most of these are solitary ... gosh


----------



## Lorenientha

Books, nectarines, my family, the weather, glitter pens.


----------



## Claudia87

Sunny days
Roller coasters
Cats
Trashy television programs
Christmas lights


----------



## DanCan

Laptop & Internet
Few friends off this site I talk to regularly
iPhone
Parents 
Being kinda/sorta relatively healthy- I can walk, and see, and move all my limbs


----------



## Shadow2009

1. I have two jobs coming up. These will be my fourth and fifth jobs which I think is quite impressive considering I'm only 20 and also have volunteer experience under my belt plus I done a year at college. 

2. I'm slowly putting on weight after years of struggling. I'll probably always be "thin" but I hope to get rid of my skeleton image this year. 

3. I have a great online friend who is there for me 24/7 and I'm so ****ing grateful that I met him.

4. I'm finally getting my braces/jaw surgery soon and that, as well as the fact my acne is fading and the fact my weight is gaining means I'm definitely going to improve how I look and no longer be a complete disaster like I was in 2011.

5. I love music and I have so much great music to check out in the future. I'm looking forward to purchasing alot of albums and just chilling out and blasting them through my headphones.


----------



## Cyclonic

- My Family
- My Dogs
- My Cycling
- My Curiosity
- Summertime


----------



## Fruitcake

getting up early to watch the football
people
people who look like tedy bears
gumi bears
gummi turtles
cuddling teddy bears and pretending they're people
dressing up for football
reading about football
smiling at people i don't like
talking about football with people
cuddling people and pretending they're teddy bears
eating gummi bears and pretending they're people
anaimals that looks like teddbear cats


----------



## LovelyBlueRose394

Learning new things everyday
My job
Nature
My good friend
Silence that is peaceful


----------



## mcpon

My computer, the Internet, my dad, a watermelon slice and a sandwich.


----------



## Slytherclaw

The outdoors
Getting ready to go to college
My best friend
My new hair color
My other emotionally AND literally unavailable best friend (in a sad way :love2)


----------



## TheLoser

The weather
Sleeping
Food
My music
Gaming


----------



## W A N D E R L U S T

^ Welcome!

MY IPOD AND EVERYTHING IT'S CAPABLE OF
Family
All this juicy gossip
The weekend
NEW SHOES


----------



## Zoleee

My family
Summer
University
My dog
Good food


----------



## Justlittleme

My freedom, my mom, my fiance (i always care about him and us and it) lol, I guess I sorta love my job (better than being unemployed and lonely), and I love a couple people


----------



## Blakey

The simple things in life
Technology
Family
Health
THIS WEATHER


----------



## Iwannabemoresocial

THE GYM!
My family of course.
My dog.
Girls 
Meditation.


----------



## CatFiend

Music 
Movies and Tv shows
Art
Food
Animals


----------



## SvanThorXx

Family.
Cigarettes.
Incense.
Blankets.
Nighttime.


----------



## Joe H

Family
Destiny Beta
The promise of more great PS4 games
Dog
The holidays


----------



## Starless Sneetch

My family
My house
My pets
Disney
Tons of wonderful memories!


----------



## Lasair

My career path,
My hair,
Music,
My boyfriend
my bed


----------



## Randomguy44

JROTC, my family,others happiness and laughter, others smiles,my friend and his family


----------



## DreamBig

My self
Tennis
Lifting
Fitness
Friends and family


----------



## catdoll

I love my cats, exercise, my special someone,flowers and a good movie


----------



## laagamer

The Angels

Silvertein 

Beer

My father

The sunset


----------



## CasketCase

1.) The weather
2.) Music
3.) My mood
4.) My family and pets
5.) Meditation


----------



## Scoobydooba

My children
My granddaughter
My pets
My home
My electric blanket


----------



## AnxAsh

My parents and brother
My rats, guinea pigs and dog :heart
Music
Reading
Video Games


----------



## TabbyTab

My self 
My artistic skills 
Marvel 
Music 
Movies


----------



## fr3ak

My brother's cat, FKA Twigs' new album, Staying up really late+sleeping in during the day, cold water, and American Horror Story.


----------



## RZ3R0

Best Friend
Family
Games
Education
Home


----------



## factmonger

My cat, my family, my boyflan, the sunny weather, freedom of expression


----------



## ShadowUser18

Family
Basketball
Dance
Game of Thrones
Romance


----------



## SuperSaiyanGod

Chicken wings
Superheroes
My cat
Video games
Summer


----------



## Blarg

1) Music 
2) Twitter
3) Health 
4) Close family 
5) Britain's Got Talent 

Because of my SA I'm basically restricted to the house in my spare time and those 5 things are usually occupying me in one way or another


----------



## spiritedaway

1) My Pets
2) YouTube
3) Criminal Minds
4) Music
5) Family/ Friends


----------



## icantevencreateanusername

Rain
YouTube
Books/Reading 
Sad, classical music
My cats


I sound like such a loner. But I am proud of it.


----------



## lemongrab

my family
my friends
my cats
anime (lol)
drawing


----------



## sweetpotato

1) Heavy rain, wind, and cold grey skies
2) Mutual trust
3) Feeling empty and light (food related)
4) Being alone. I'm dreading forced interaction.
5) Creative nonfiction memoirs


----------



## Renovation

1. My wife - very deeply
2. Working out
3. My product
4. Movies
5. Reading about Fitness and Happiness Psychology


----------



## Kathykook

Star Trek
a comfy book
the bookstore
my diary
going to the gym


----------



## Renovation

1. My wife first and foremost
2. God
3. My local cafe
4. My gym
5. My sister and pop


----------



## Renovation

1. My wife
2. God
3. My local cafe
4. My gym
5. My sister and dad


----------



## momentsunset

My cat
Pinterest
My best friend
Chobits
Real food! (Went a couple weeks on mostly eggs and ramen to save money and it feels damn good to eat nicer food)http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## bornofbrosiris

My cat who is snoozing in my spot on my bed (good thing it's a Queen size), my dragonfruit tea which I should probably drink all of before going to bed, my solitude at the moment, the peace and quiet since it's almost 3AM, my cozy bedroom


----------



## BlackHoodie

My close family members, good music, professional wrestling, mixed martial arts, and video games


----------



## P1e2

1. Taking walks outside when the weather is nice (as in cooler and in the low 80's or cooler)
2. Naps
3. A funny movie or show
4. Chocolate
5. My dog


----------



## MylesB93

1. My dreams
2. My cat
3. My friends
4. My family
5. My hobbies - Video games, music, films, anime/ manga


----------



## slyfox

1. My girlfriend 
2. Experimenting with electricity/electronics 
3. My parents 
4. My pets 
5. Dreaming


----------



## gamingpup

Hmm,
1. Sleep
2. The £42 in my wallet
3. How rain feels on my skin
4. Music
5. Thats its getting colder.


----------



## SunshineSam218

1. Kyle<3 My boyfriend
2. Music
3. Films
4. Anime
5. Cats


----------



## nosas

1-5 looking at pretty women

that's all i can come up with, rest of my life so sh*t


----------



## cocooned

1. Friends
2. Sex
3. Beer
4. Money
5. Summer is ending, praise Jeebus


----------



## keeks

1. Animals
2. My mood
3. Music
4. My brain
5. Life


----------



## dansfeat

1) Awesome Family 
2) Best Friend
3) Phone
4) Winter is coming!
5) Computer

wait .... then why the **** am i depressed? :blank


----------



## TryingMara

My cat, this movie, my book, vacation time, relaxing.


----------



## HopelessFriend

1) Family
2) Best Friends
3) Internet connection
4) Privacy
5) Relaxing


----------



## dodobrains

My family
My bed
My mum
My health
My potential


----------



## TryingMara

1. Scones
2. Tea
3. My cat
4. Bookstores
5. My mom


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

Tea lots of soothing tea
Crappy reality TV, so bad but soooo addictive (KUWTK )
Making delicious salads for dinner, didn't realise how filling and yum they could be
Night time cuddles with my boyfriend
The neighbours' cute dog and cat. We get to play with them then give them back


----------



## pocketbird

The feeling after I exercise, buying used blankets from thrift stores, playing my guitar/ukulele, sleeping, waking up to pleasant dreams.


----------



## Ckg2011

1. @paris744
2. Hot Showers 
3. YouTube
4. Video Games
5. The Simpsons


----------



## calichick

1) the free photoshop app for iPhone
2) random earthquakes shaking up my bed by the day and being the most action I've gotten in awhile :lol (that 3.0 one today was lovely)
3) temp agencies
4) big brown eyes
5) not having a ****ing clue where I'm headed in life and coming to terms with it.


----------



## calichick

1) Minimal make-up
2) Wearing my hair up in a messy ponytail because too lazy to blow dry it the night before and still feeling sexy
3) Being outside all day and having a golden hue to my skin last for a month after
4) 8 am to 7 pm 80 degree weather in September (California dreaming  )
5) Meeting new people and putting myself out there more. Face time.


I'm loving life right now. It is such a marvelous day to be alive.


----------



## AussiePea

1) Fish and Chips 
2) Dat perfect Spring day
3) Frequent flyer points 
4) LMP2 Racing
5) Baked treats


----------



## diamondheart89

AussiePea said:


> 1) Fish and Chips
> 2) Dat perfect Spring day
> 3) Frequent flyer points
> 4) LMP2 Racing
> 5) Baked treats


Spring? Spring??? Oh yeah you live in that place where everything is the opposite of how it should be. How does Christmas happen there?


----------



## AussiePea

diamondheart89 said:


> Spring? Spring??? Oh yeah you live in that place where everything is the opposite of how it should be. How does Christmas happen there?


We go to the beach and eat fries on bread. Mind blown?


----------



## diamondheart89

AussiePea said:


> We go to the beach and eat fries on bread. Mind blown?


But...santa, and reindeer, and snow. O_O


----------



## AussiePea

diamondheart89 said:


> But...santa, and reindeer, and snow. O_O


They exist only on TV :C. I do wish to experience a white Christmas someday though.


----------



## EcoProg

Can I ship some snow?

1. It's friday, though it makes no difference to me.
2. All that money in my bank account
3. Helper guy comes soon, I will be able to go outside and buy yummy candy
4. My music
5. The feelings I get from my music


----------



## Galileo

My partner, my cat, my instruments, my little town and the sunny day.


----------



## woah wait

the hunger games trilogy, listening to music, playing my instruments, chocolate and netflix <3


----------



## TryingMara

1. The way it looks and feels more like autumn.
2. Pumpkin flavored treats and drinks.
3. US Open tennis.
4. Not having work.
5. That glimmer of hope I get from thinking about what could be.


----------



## icantevencreateanusername

1. My new awesome friend
2. My new book
3. My cat
4. The fact that we'll be moving in a few months
5. My grades


----------



## 525826

1. My bed & feeling safe at home (most of the time)
2. The fact that Ono Daisuke is living and breathing somewhere in Japan
3. Anime/manga/kawaii culture
4. My mom's cooking
5. My brother


----------



## Stilla

My bestie, miss him like crazy ;(
Chocolate and betty crocker brownies I "made"
Being in this city and not were I used to live
Waking up early to go for a run, it relaxes me and is a great way to start the day
Being somewhat more independent. I feel more in control of my life than ever and I love it. Loveloveloveit. 

(no.6 Miranda, it's hilarious and light hearted and oh so relatable)


----------



## Cobalt Rain

*5 things off the top of my head*

my soulmate

my feline friend

horror novels and films

Soft pretzels with mustard warmed up :yes

Painting, I wish i could find an abandoned house and paint all of it based on a nature theme, like make the house look like a forest with wildlife. I want to do it to my house but my wife thinks that may be a little much.


----------



## quakergirl

*<3*

1. My chicken
2. My wonderful huggable dog, 
3. My other 2 wonderful huggable dogs
4. The comfortable salmon shirt Im wearing
5. The frog that lives in my plant pot and sings at night.

I love this thread <3


----------



## QueenBee

*1.Myself
2. Ramy Ayach
3. Being Single
4. Nice September breeze outside my window.
5. My Ipod Touch*


----------



## username1234

my computer, music, my best friend, hope, new beginnings <3


----------



## dontwaitupforme

steak, sportify, mohjitos, sunshine and new boots for the autumn.


----------



## SteveJackson

my family, my bf, my car, my career, my car


----------



## redblurr

My family
My truck
My job
Music
Gym


----------



## Neena101

1. My little Brother
2. Fluffy Hoodies/Jumpers 
3. Spotify
4. Oreos
5. And a cute Baby Bird living in the Garden.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

My amazing girlfriend.
Butt massages.
My new(ish) car.
The smell of coffee early in the morning.
Cool breezes.


----------



## SofaKing

Her face
Her smile
Her laugh
Her lips
Her soul

Nothing else is as important to me right now.


----------



## Tumbling Destiny

think i've been through some events which i would consider to be pretty upsetting recently, but the busier i keep myself it seems the happier (or at least, less down in the dumps) i am. i think i'm trying harder in my own way now, i really am.

1. lights & alt-j new albums
2. myself, took some risks and i think i have a right to love myself!!
3. new caffeine obsession... i don't exactly love that i'm obsessed, but... good stuff
4. things didn't turn out as badly as they could've
5. a little less alone

edit: i forgot volunteering!!!!


----------



## DenizenOfDespair

1. The love of my life
2. the great friends I have
3. vocal practice
4. listening to music
5. reading


----------



## Restricted

Long-distance running, composing music. I can't think of anything else at the moment, but this is a start.


----------



## Bubblestar

Nice people at college, the smell of roast dinner cooking downstairs, my comfy new slippers, the remaining time I've allocated to be on this site, my mum x


----------



## Neo1234

my bed,this lovely warm weather atm,my sense of humor,my sexy walk,my desire/yearn to learn and develop myself positively.Thanks


----------



## Mancini1337

1. Computer ( Many hobbies are done on the computer + computer work )
2. Staying up all night. ( peace and quiet; no disturbances ) :hyper
3. Listening to music ( mostly electronic )
4. Making music
5. Movies

Cool thread!


----------



## laagamer

1. Kasandra
2. Kasandra
3. Kasandra
4. Kasandra
5. Kasandra


----------



## EternalTime

1. My soul mate. :heart
2. Music.
3. Cold weather. 
4. Movies 
5. Dr. Pepper.


----------



## kennethken

My family , my boy friend, work, my educational status and my whole life. I love all these things at this moment.


----------



## Deep Sea

1. To Kill a Mockingbird, both the book and the movie
2. Music, music, music, music, music
3. The Sims 4, hehe
4. My cute lil dog seems to have gotten even more adorable recently
5. I currently have a stack of five new books sitting next to me and I can't wait to read them


----------



## sfbayarea22

my three dogs
brazilian music
hiking in the hills
few friends and partner
my cozy home


----------



## Magnatolia

My computer and internet
Friends
My phone
My job
Spotify


----------



## elle88

Canada's scenery
Peppermint ice cream
Funny movies 
Sleeping in
Chocolate


----------



## Emu

I love my fiance, bunnies, ice cream, warm sunshine on a cold day, and flowers.


----------



## electra cute

my boyfriend.
my family.
my 2 baby kittens i was given a few weeks ago.
ice cream.
music.


----------



## slyfox

@LoneLioness
My parents
Ash, Peach, and Mimi
Trying new hobbies
Sleeping


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Eating mars bars by biting all the chocolate off first, then eating the caramel bit, then drinking tea straight away afterwards.

These songs:
















Managing to wake up earlier.

I can't think of anything else really, other than things that are continuous anyway but I guess the songs can count as three seperate points :teeth


----------



## Silere

The comforts in my life; shelter, warmth etc.
Only working 40 hours a week, a lot of free time.
I feel the best I have in about 15 years, real hope.
I love that my appearance has changed, I look good and feel good.
I love that I'm alive and well, not burning in hell.


----------



## Berzerker

1. The Internet
2. Tea 
3. Taco Bell
4. BBQ Pork Fried Rice takeout
5. The geological aspects of Colorado.


----------



## spiritedaway

1. My boyfriend (You're just a complete sweetheart Ken) <3
2. Cool fall mornings
3. Painting
4. Reading (I've just bought a bunch of books and I'm excited to start reading them)
5. My TV shows that have just started back up. (The Originals, American Horror Story, and The Walking Dead)


----------



## Ziven

riding my bike
browsing the internet
sunshine on my skin
taking a shower
listening to music


----------



## GamingGambler

1. My friends who are supporting me tons through this tough time.
2. The internet
3. The warm weather
4. The comfort of knowing next year this time things will be much different
5. My favorite game.. <3


----------



## BehindClosedDoors

Hubbs/family
my pets because they love better than some people do
the internet for my business
my comfortable home
my health


----------



## shyelf

I love my *boyfriend*, and his hard-work towards his degree, how supportive he is, and how loving he is.

I love my *mom*, she's my role model, and a hell of a fighter. She's recovering from surgery with such determination it's putting everyone in awe.

I love my *cats*, for obvious reasons. (Who doesn't love their pets?!)

I love my *friends* who have always been supportive and helpful of me, always wanting me to succeed.

And I love my *hobbies*, which are extremely important to me in all of their different ways, whether I want to escape through a book or channel any frustrations through a kick 'em up, punch 'em up video game.


----------



## Quirky

1.My family

2.My friends

3.The internet and the wonders it provides

4.Video games and my other hobbies

5.Traveling


----------



## 58318

Persephone The Dread said:


> Eating mars bars by biting all the chocolate off first, then eating the caramel bit, then drinking tea straight away afterwards.
> 
> These songs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Managing to wake up earlier.
> 
> I can't think of anything else really, other than things that are continuous anyway but I guess the songs can count as three seperate points :teeth


I'd never heard of Steve Wilson before, hes really good.

5 is too many for me.

Family

Pets


----------



## Cylon

- My new camera
- Rewatching Bleach and Death Note
- The new OS X Yosemite
- Positive thinking
- The things i'm learning at work


----------



## Fruitcake

I love people and all the other animals.
I love my family.
I love existing.
I love being able to form connections.
I love everything and otherthings.


----------



## slyfox

1. Lonelioness
2. Parents
3. All our combined pets
4. Lampworking
5. Halloween and watching horror movies


----------



## TryingMara

-Josh Groban's voice.
-Youtube clips of Benedict Cumberbatch.
-Mike and Molly.
-Having something to look forward to.
-Family.


----------



## musiclover55

- Family 
- Bed
- laptop 
- car 
- blender bottle


----------



## BehindClosedDoors

my husband
my kids/mom and dad
my home
my pets
my artful craft


----------



## tumerking

five things feels like a lot, but I'll try

1. Braves
2. peanut butter
3. Hemingway
4. Game of Thrones
5. girls

honorable mention: the whole entire internet because its pretty cool


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

1) Time off over xmas, yes !!!
2) AHS
3) Discovering apps
4) Anticipation of big trip next year
5) New little car


----------



## peachypeach

hell, I love myself.
2)Coldplay
3) _ _ _ _ _.


----------



## SunshineSam218

~My boyfriend
~Music
~My Art Supplies
~Films
~AHS


----------



## Neo1234

1.Myself 2.My family 3.My peace relaxed and calm ambience atm 4. my phone and its internet  5.My thoughts


----------



## TryingMara

The sunset, smoothing things over with a relative, my cat, thin mints and feeling warm again.


----------



## tronjheim

I love : 

1) Final Frontier by Thomas Bergersen

2) the fact that I emailed my suggestions to the developers of Nova Prime and Elun icon pack and that they replied within 24 hours with good hopes that they'll implement my suggestions for future updates to their respective apps

3) the fat that I email the developer/s of CloudMagic email client to say that I loved their app and bid their team kudos and more power and that the said developer/s replied that they were grateful for my email. 

4) that I got a good deal for a Diancie code over a Pokémon Facebook group last week (no GameStops here in the Philippines. Damn Nintendo)

5) that people agree with me/ are on my side with regard to Patrick Gina being a douche commenter/troll in Redmondpie.com

6) Samsung's steep decline in the last quarter


----------



## P1e2

Family
My dog
Chocolate 
Exercise
Chocolate, wait said that already.
Music


----------



## twitchy666

*Life's Tests*

fixing things
having food
knowing more than stupid people
friendship
sea


----------



## MrCandP011

1)My girlfriend 
2)Animals
3)Travel
4)Flying
5)My Job


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

1) The freedom that comes with being single again
2) Frozen Yogurt
3) My GFs
4) My little car, it's so cute =)
5) Trip around Europe next year


----------



## Sirimiri

1. Being alive
2. Writing
3. How I did my makeup today
4. Avicii
5. God


----------



## Cylon

1. Python programming language
2. My new macbook
3. Playing with my two cats
4. The people at work
5. Reading


----------



## borntodie19

my father, my mum, my grandpas, my dog, my balcony


----------



## RelinquishedHell

-My kind and loving girlfriend :3
-Icy cold weather
-The way your house smells when you cook Italian food
-Peace and quiet now that my neighbor is gone
-Long drives


----------



## goku23

- training
- younger brother, mother
- peanut butter, banana and honey sandwiches (with a glass of ice cold milk- whole!)
- music by inspiration core
- sia (cant get the crazy woman outta my head atm!)


----------



## Fairykins

1. The new place I'm living
2. Cats
3. The thought that this year is almost over
4. Soothing folky music
5. Drinking wine and cider in summer


----------



## VitalSign

My dogs
Cloudy days
Cold days
Cookies
Relaxing


----------



## willowmore

1. The strange new direction my career is taking on.
2. Chocolate popsicles.
3. The way that guy on "Suits" smiles (not Gabriel Macht, the other one). 
4. When my hamsters yawn while they wake up and come out of their fluffy bedding in the morning.
5. Thunderstorm weather coming on roundabout now.


----------



## akari

My friend's laughter
The sky at dusk
Apple jam on toast
Relaxing music before sleep
Washing dishes


----------



## Dilweedle

~ Pokemon
~ Scalloped Potatoes
~ My PSP
~ Winter
~ Artificial Sugar


----------



## Cyzygy

beer
beach
jazzfunk
cheesecake
cosmos pictures


----------



## alienbird

1. Warm tea 
2. Hot cocoa
3. Warm blankets
4. Warm soup
5. Sleep


----------



## Fruitcake

Stuff
Things
I can't remember
Um
Cat

yay


----------



## newgirl14

Food, home, family, 2 cats, best friend


----------



## Haillzz91

My family
My kitten
My friends
Scented candles
Coffee


----------



## TryingMara

My cat.
Getting into a new tv show.
Tea.
Christmas lights.
Reading.


----------



## TryingMara

Coworkers, music, asmr videos, my cat, my book.


----------



## P1e2

Today it's music, my dog, my family, friends, and chocolate


----------



## ShadowWraith

1. Music
2. Food
3. Books
4. Internet
5. Silence


----------



## catcharay

1. Goat's milk body lotion (shea butter and honey too). Smells so good 
2. Showering w happy music on to wake up my senses
3. Planning christmas day lunch
4. My makeup brushes and skin products that I received from my sister and mum 
5. Eating moderately especially during this indulgent festive season


----------



## Strawbs

-the people in my life
-cinnabon frosting 
-fuzzy slippers
-listening to music
-books


----------



## Wagnerian

Wagner's music, beautiful plants, my skin, hair and teeth, resplendent sunshine, getting exercise, going outside.


----------



## CWe

My neices/nephew
Football
Snow
Soda
Bed


----------



## Anjelliex

Bob (my kitten), my mum, Yokoyama Yuu, Kanjani8 and shandy xD!


----------



## TabbyTab

Pop
My hair
Makeup
Orange is the new black
Bjork


----------



## Mikko

My family
My baby nephew
My house
My room
People who care about me


----------



## brothersport

Family
Friends
Art/music
Hope
My cats


----------



## ksevile

The comfort of God's Holy Spirit


----------



## hazel22

1. vines
2. dates
3. my cat
4. my space heater
5. being on winter break


----------



## grapesatmidnight

Tumblr( i always have), music, my attitude to wanting to improve myself, my determination to things right now and my fashion sense.


----------



## ALWAYSLate

I love the way I feel right now I feel very clear headed, very healthy like nothing is disturbing me right now. Without the assistance of any drugs to be clear. I love that youth is still on my side. I love that I have a roof over my head and I am warm as it would suck to be outside in this cold. I love that I am not as alone as I would think I am usually.


----------



## forgetmylife

1. you
2. you
3. you
4. you
5. you

oh and the song I Will Always Love You by Whitney Houston (which would only seem appropriate)

lol. I really can't think of anything except for my family (duh), my pets (duh), and my all of 1 or 2 friends... 

and whoever wants free love


----------



## undyingUmbrage

my best friend, fictional characters, animals, coffee, and music


----------



## Genos

american horror story, coffee, the doors, cats, and dragon age


----------



## Fairykins

1. Instagram
2. Having meals bought for me - I honestly appreciate this so much.
3. Naps in front of the air con
4. The Doors
5. Barbra Streisand movies


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

1) European holiday in 3 months
2) Boyfriend 
3) Girl time 
4) Everything good that happens in summer...beach, camping, cold ciders
5) Being selfish and looking after #1


----------



## MoveAlong91

1. God
2. Family
3. Music 
4. Skateboarding (although someone stole my board :/)
5. Netflix


----------



## Flora20

Family
Drawing
Learning music
Sweets
My life


----------



## Lasair

My boyfriend
My career
My freedom
My style
My dog


----------



## hazel22

swimming
listening to funny rap songs
my id holder which is blue and has mountains on it
grey warm fuzzy boots
yoga pants


----------



## CRAZYHeart

Family
Cousin
Joint
My new bong
Heineken


----------



## SummerRae

My fiancée. 
My dog. 
My other dog. 
My puppy. 
And *LANA DEL REY!*


----------



## SummerRae

Your mum and your niece are family.


----------



## Cyzygy

Smart4$$ people that have to correct any insignificant mistake someone makes (I joke)
Me
Myself
Chocolate 
Small furry creatures


----------



## MovedOut

Hmhh i'm already in bed, so... :
- my PJ
- my bed
- my comy blanket
- my parfum
- food ( i'm hungry)


----------



## alienbird

1. Bubble baths
2. Books
3. My mom
4. Lemon tea
5. Trees


----------



## CRAZYHeart

Rain
rain
rain
rain
rain


----------



## eccetra

1. Joey
2. My Nemuriale
3. Cherry blossom shower gel
4. My 3DS
5. Cute bird vines


----------



## maddyw222

my mac air, internet, music, being weird and astrology


----------



## AnonymousPersonG

my dog
food
water
shelter
the internet


----------



## andy1984

wow this is kind of hard...

how free i am to do/not do stuff while i'm on study break
my weird discontented brain
dating
music
my friends that i never see in person


----------



## awkwardgurl

the subway sandwhich i ate today, songs playing in my head, the taste of ice cream, successfull hunt for library books :d, and the SAS community itself


----------



## Green Eyes

This is hard, since it seems like I don't really like anything..

- it snowed today
- the song Brother by NEEDTOBREATHE ft. Gavin DeGraw
- reading books on my e-reader
- homemade applepie
- Miranda


----------



## Andre Sossi

- my wife & my son
- pizza
- the fitness ball I'm sitting on right now
- music


----------



## TryingMara

1. Plain Truth by Jodi Picoult
2. Joan of Arcadia
3. My cat
4. Tea
5. Relaxing


----------



## Riri11

1. my college
2. my window
3. myself "i know, shockingly"
4. the way I stand up for myself
5. the spiritual connection I have with the universe


----------



## deeeanabanana

Finding a torrent for the book that I was looking for and uploading it to my Kindle
Filling my kindle with free books
My cat
My shoes
Aliexpress


----------



## abc1234

Riri11 said:


> 1. my college
> 2. my window
> 3. myself "i know, shockingly"
> 4. the way I stand up for myself
> 5. the spiritual connection I have with the universe


awesome,now name 5 things you hate
in which place i would be?


----------



## Blubarron

-Food 
-Sleep 
-Mathematics 
-Video Games 
-My family


----------



## willowmore

+ Silly lyrics of love songs (old and new)
+ I love that I have the opportunity to choose everyday to think a little more positive
+ Io, and Europa's sea surface
+ When someone helps their soul mate become the person they're meant to be
+ Chandeliers


----------



## smop95

My pets
Music
My sister
My two crazy awesome cousins
Food

I could probably think of more, but I think I'll stop now.


----------



## brothersport

family/friends
the arts
animals 
nature 
those rare good days worth living for


----------



## Mxx1

1. My family
2. My dogs
3. Horses
4. My pc
5. Chocolate


----------



## Vilanelle

Mom 
Ben Howard's songs
Roberte Greene's advice
The journey.(whatever that meanz)
this sofa is also currently so great right now


----------



## BedheadMermaid

my minty Lush hair mask
my hamster
Spring coming soon
the fact I'm visiting home this weekend
and pizza


----------



## musicandbeer1098

Music (both listening and playing it), working out, and friends. Can't really name anything else that I *love*.


----------



## TryingMara

1. Having a day off from work.
2. Relaxing.
3. ASMR videos.
4. My kitty.
5. Hot tea.


----------



## TryingMara

1. Over the Hedge
2. Coffee
3. My cat.
4. Catching up with a friend.
5. Not having to go to work.


----------



## seaport

1. I'm eating a tasty apple.
2. I have the day largely to myself.
3. I'm about to begin reading an interesting book.
4. I just paid a bill.
5. I'm feeling optimistic about the future.


----------



## Musicks

Waking up every day
Family time
Where I live
Nature
Learning something new


----------



## SummerRae

My three dogs, my baby nephew, and my baby brother.


----------



## meema

1. Sunny Days
2. Food
3. One more day of class for the quarter
4. Going on vacation soon
5. Long walks around town


----------



## jimmyholiday

1. Spring is coming)
2. Sunny weather
3. Long walks
4. Food
5. My bed)


----------



## Inknotmink94

My pets
My family 
Video games
My bed
Vodka


----------



## TryingMara

1. The warmer weather.
2. That it is light out for much longer.
3. Family Feud.
4. Happier mood.
5. That I was able to find what I needed at the store, and it's better than what I originally intended to buy.


----------



## axisfawn

empty coasts, lonely hikes, quiet hillsides, hidden trails, steep rock faces


----------



## Riri11

hmm my macbook/ipod
my residence counsellors 
my college/ education
my new place
myself :cig


----------



## King Moonracer

...this muffin is pretty good.


----------



## Bakalap

I gots a straight-up boner fo' cats, cars, food, game n' rain


----------



## wrongguy

Seeing my niece grow and be happy
Coca cola
Playing my guitar
The fact that it's friday
Being at my goal weight


----------



## Zack

1. Pretty
2. Young
3. Men
4. With
5. Tousled chestnut-brown hair


----------



## SummerRae

Lana Del Rey, Ed Sheeran, my dogs, my brother, and my nephew. always. I hate everyone and everything else.


----------



## P1e2

My dog, my family, friends, chocolate, Spring weather


----------



## Jennifer456

my family, my friends, my therapist, my cat and warm weather.


----------



## reaffected

At this moment: 

1. My good friends who are there for me no matter what **** goes down.
2. My dog, always
3. I love running my fingers through laundry detergent (the dry kind)
4. Licking cake and frosting off melted, blown off candles
5. Jumping in puddles with wild abandon while listening to my favorite music


----------



## forgetmylife

love? hmmmm
I forgot what that is. What is love?


----------



## MCHB

forgetmylife said:


> love? hmmmm
> I forgot what that is. What is love?


Not again!


----------



## Iwannabemoresocial

Going to the gym 
Its weekend and i do not have to work
The weather 
My dog


----------



## TheGoatKing

The support I get from my family, my friends, music, food, and happy I got a new job.


----------



## RandomlyGenerated

axisfawn said:


> empty coasts, lonely hikes, quiet hillsides, hidden trails, steep rock faces


That sounds amazing. I've always been interested in hiking but I'm rarely motivated to go out and do it.

The ocean
Little kids playing
Coffee
My brother
People in general


----------



## LoveMissesG

1. My cats
2. R&B
3. Family 
4. Spring/Summer
5. Sunflowers


----------



## alienbird

1. Spring
2. Video games
3. Drawing
4. The Walking Dead
5. Scented candles


----------



## StoopGirl

warm shower i took just now, blow drying my hair in bed, having my bed near me when Im dizzy, listenign (mostly and at night) folk acoustic no lyrics, my home and family.


----------



## twitchy666

neighbours' cats
food
this website
exercise at gym
weights at home


----------



## Kiki81

My cat, my books, fresh air, morning coffee, the country park.


----------



## Starrii

tea&coffee.
my family.
my best friend.
music.
my phone.
<3

okay, so maybe that's 6 ^-^


----------



## vienuma

(in no particular order)
Metal/rock music
Calm and cosyevenings at home
My family
My dog
Being relatively optimistic about the future


----------



## bfs

Music (J dilla and DNB)
manga
anime
computer science stuff
learning about theology/atheism arguments lol


----------



## Riri11

me
myself
and I
and myself
me

*that wasn't narcissistic*


----------



## tronjheim

I Lived by OneRepublic
Final Frontier by Thomas Bergersen
Moving On by Decyfer Down
Agony of Regret by Five Finger Death Punch
Applause (Intrumental) by Lady Gaga


----------



## wrongguy

My sister
My niece 
My nephew 
My old friends
Food


----------



## alovelymystery

#1 My immediate family & the love we have for one another
#2 This website and the many people I've gotten to know here
#3 My hair, now that I've found the right products for my kinky curls
#4 A special friend/potential boyfriend that I've known for several yrs now
#5 Chinese Take Out (had some last night for dinner and it was divine)


----------



## kam21

1. my close family (this includes my kitty cat, of course)
2. rainstorms
3. a good netflix show
4. iced coffee and hot tea (yum!)
5. long car rides on back roads and singing to myself


----------



## LuceMala

1. My bed
2. Makeup
3. My bfs freckles
4. The fact that school year is almost over (Hello summer break!)
5. The Sims 4


----------



## Smallfry

1. The woodlands
2. My part time dog
3. A good night's sleep
4. Tea
5. Books


----------



## The Patriot

Currently Laura but not in a romantic sense (she's really been supporting and helping me) Seeing a certain blonde and gorgeous librarian named Jennifer Oh Whee Love me some Jennifer J My own sweet angel of the Library. Sigh. Smoothies at McDonalds Strawberry Banana love those, the book I'm reading, really enjoying it right now. Going to the library gives me an excuse to take out a book and see the book worm of Sweetness.


----------



## panickyprincess

Free stuff
My pets
Camping 
Comfy shoes (or anything comfortable in general)
My friends

(Kinda strange list, but they were the first things that came to mind.) :b


----------



## luhan_7

1. free stuff
2. video games
3. my close friends
4. cute animals
5. my watch


----------



## TryingMara

1. How beautiful it is outside.
2. Sunshine.
3. Lollipops.
4. Warm breeze.
5. Thinking of going on vacation.


----------



## Flora20

1. My family
2. My little garden
3. Violin
4. Drawing
5. Enjoying spring time weather


----------



## whocares187

A&W, Michelina's Pizza Snax, Domino's unlimited topping 15$ large pizzas, Jones sodas, money.


----------



## givinganonion

-My parents, for supporting me and meaning well.
-I now have my first job, hopefully I can keep it up and get paid.
-There's a small park right nearby that I can walk at, and there's no trouble with the people there.
-My little netflix account gets me so many TV shows and movies that I hadn't taken the opportunity to see.
-I've been able to get outside of my self-concern with at least a few people around me and talk well.


----------



## Aeiou

1) the explosion of emotions that some movies or songs can bring about
2) the moments of true happiness you spend with your pet
3) that amazing sensation you have going outside on late Spring mornings, when the weather is warm but there's a pleasantly crisp air
4) the wonderful feeling of power and freedom when you go to sleep and you don't have to set your alarm clock (what bliss!)
5) the great relief you get when someone cancels plans you didn't want to have in the first place


----------



## Seegan

1. When my rats groom me (Soo cute!)
2. Three new singles by Breaking Benjamin
3. Goldfish crackers
4. Feeding my Venus Fly Trap
5. Warriors series by Erin Hunter


----------



## Don Aman

1. My job - It's not perfect but I don't hate going there.
2. My family - They don't always understand but all of them are supportive.
3. My apartment - It's a comfortable and pleasant environment.
4. Financial security - I know I can handle difficult times.
5. Healthier perspective - I feel good today and I have hope I'll sustain that.


----------



## iCod

Video games, Netflix, food, sleep,.....my mother.

GOT 'EM!


----------



## calichick

1. D***
2. D***
3. D***
4. Raspberry Pinkberry
5. D***


----------



## Skeletra

My cat, sunny summer days, the smell of coffee, my boyfriend and nice dogs with lots of personality


----------



## JayDivision

PS4
Spotify
The job that allows me to buy video games
Myfitnesspal
Mom


----------



## Sparkle0

-my cat
-my other cat
-diet dr pepper 
-musics
-Sunshine and the warmth


----------



## GGTFM

A**A
A**A
A**A
A**A
A**A
We really are serendipitous. <3


----------



## EvonneEzell

Bible, family, my best friend, my so-called sanity, and my eyes.


----------



## Yuno Gasai

My Pomchi, my support system, chocolate, my hair, and Netflix(lol)


----------



## TenYears

My kids.
My dad.
My gf.
The roof over my head.
My meds lmao, to keep my sanity, sort of.
(and video games)


----------



## Lasair

My boyfriend, My mum's dog, chocolate, taking pictures and not having to go to work


----------



## LookOutTheWindow

Tea, my bed, my computer, my clothes, and my house keeping me safe from the rain outside.


----------



## TheClown7

Breakfast
Fruits
Avatar The Last Airbender
Music
Morning Exerc/walks


----------



## SummerRae

-Lana Del Rey (a.k.a Lizzy Grant)
-Lizzy Grant (a.k.a Lana Del Rey)
-Sparkle Jump Rope Queen (a.k.a Lizzy Grant)
-May Jailer (a.k.a Lana Del Rey)
-Elizabeth Woolridge Grant (a.k.a Lana Del Ray)


----------



## PoppySeed

my family
tumblr
netflix


----------



## TryingMara

- Pizza.
- The excitement.
- The possibility.
- My cat.
- My watch.


----------



## winter1996

My family, my friends, food, books and my bed


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

Bf, electric blanket, savoury muffins, game of thrones, coke zero in a can (it tastes better)


----------



## massas

*My 5*

My Daughter, the Warm Sun, All the small gifts of life. Laughter, & this meeting I'm headed to.


----------



## Entrensik

My doggy
porn
Madden15
Music
thats it


----------



## anynamewilldo

Travelling
Girls
Exercising
Music
Game of Thrones


----------



## Kevin001

My Computer
My Bible
My Dumbbells
My Bed
My Tv


----------



## CosmicLow

Guitar, Cigarette, Music, Food and Drinks. Cheers


----------



## Blue Dino

My dog, my SO, my new home, my computer, peppermint tea.


----------



## AffinityWing

My crush
My friends
Video games
Summer break
Sleeping


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

Boyfriend 💕
Cats
Samsung ph 
New seasons of my fave shows
Sleep never enough sleeeeep


----------



## Iwannabemyself

For today: 
Coffee
Chocolate
Hot showers
A good movie
Planning my holiday


Other days
Shopping
Cooking, eating
Reading inspirational stories 
Helping someone
Seeing pretty things
Laughter


----------



## TryingMara

Cream cheese, my cat, tennis, coffee, my mom.


----------



## Hamster

I love comfy beds, computer games, music, exercise, and nature outside.


----------



## Kevin001

My bible, my family, my bed, my tv, and these doritos I'm eating.


----------



## Skeletra

My cat
My parents dog
Chocolate pudding
Sorbets
Fruits


----------



## TryingMara

My cat, asmr videos, accents, being done with work for the day, and my mom.


----------



## Kevin001

My weights, my tv, my laptop, my abs, and my bed.


----------



## foe

My mom. My brother. My sister. My co-workers. My small little town.


----------



## CosmicLow

smoke, spending alone time, psy trance, my speakers and lemon water in morning.


----------



## cucumbermoisturecream

Yellow things, my phone, the summer, my guinea pig, being at home alone with this lady who doesn't speak English.


----------



## TryingMara

Being home, my own bed, my cat, my mom and having some time to myself.


----------



## Depressed94

nothing, nothing, nothing, nothing & nothing


----------



## Taichou

working out, jeager, xbox, music and kdramas


----------



## Dextro94

women, lifting, my GAINZ, getting in touch with my old friend, drugs


----------



## REPO

Art, Tattoos, Miami ink, Shabazz Palaces' Black Up album, and my connection with the infinite.


----------



## CWe

1. Bottle of Pepsi
2. Drakes music
3. Sunny sun
4. My sweater
5. My dogs


----------



## quesara

-new Sufjan Stevens album
-camping
-sleeping in on the weekend
-summer sunshine
-internet


----------



## TryingMara

This asmr video, knowing I have no work tomorrow, my cat, my mom, my friend.


----------



## Kevin001

My family, my music, my life, God, and this ice cream I'm eating (cookies n cream).


----------



## layitontheline

Bentonite clay
Fertility friend
Tofurky wieners
Justine
Bird watching


----------



## desartamiu

Pop music, Animal Crossing, money, the internet and my dog.


----------



## Sco

God, my family, friends, my dog, my cat.


----------



## cat001

Reptiles

Photography

Animals (in general)

70's Punk Music

50's-70's Horror (especially Hammer)


----------



## Theresa Ann

1.My family
2.My dogs
3.the internet
4.swimming
5.Booooks :nerd:


----------



## momentsunset

Besides the obvious things that I always love like my family and friends, I'm currently loving Buffy the vampire slayer, K-pop, BBQ chips, Swagbucks, and freedom (got out of a toxic, verging on abusive relationship, and feel so much better and more free).


----------



## strongsilentone

family/my partner (particularly when we are close), sleeping, eating, and going for outside walks, animals.


----------



## harrison

Old books.
New books.
Good quality paper - 18th century is one of the best.
Old buildings.
The internet as it makes getting the above easier.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

1) kittens
2) boyfriend
3) tiny teddys
4) h20 obsessed with drinking at least 3litres daily
5) Zumba classes


----------



## kaitlynlw22

Twenty One Pilots
Drawing
Books
Cooking
Photography


----------



## zomb

Love that I'm 1/3 drunk atm.
Books! Books! -the enemy series. 
I love that because I'm one third drunk that my anxiety is temporarily gone.
Laughter
Food?


----------



## TryingMara

My new pajamas.
The weather.
The sunshine.
No work.
Relaxing.


----------



## TryingMara

-My cat.
-Planning my day off.
-Feeling clean after showering.
-My mom.
-Feeling like I got more done at work today.


----------



## Wren611

My bed
The music I'm listening to

...

Sorry, could only think of two for this present moment. :frown2:


----------



## RonnieMerrell

My shoes, my dog, my brother, my new home, my great job


----------



## twitchy666

*Come On. Achievements?*

A computer can't make you happy. It's a tool - like a gun. Kitchen utensils, money is a tool. Use 'em to get what you want. Food

1.My bike to move so quick
2. driving with pleasure that it hasn't broken down yet
3. news media - should be a lot more going on in this sultry, careless world
4. Paltry money provided. Embarrassing if I'm viewed as not worth employing
5. books to read - a vast improvement over movies. Got eyes. Special to produce the visuals in your head. Book before movie is nice. Vice versa less so.

I should get a Chihuahua
seeing them outside; how emotional they get with bigger ones
therefore inspiration still present in this limited world
I need a girlfriend. I'll make her happy
Then an employer to go with that would make all of us happy.
Sleep


----------



## Stilla

Adam. Adam. Adam. Adam. Adam.


----------



## SociallyAwkwardNotStuckUp

Family, friends, music, food, and laughter


----------



## Kevin001

God, this peach soda I'm drinking, my computer, my mom, and my bed.


----------



## XRik7X

Food
Sleep
Anime
LoL
My good music playlist

Thanks god these things exist life would be so boring without them


----------



## 2Milk

- Coffee
- Pizza
- Lorde
- Internet
- My headphones


----------



## UnusualSuspect

1. Myself
2. My friends and some family members
3. My cat
4. Alcohol. Though I hate Heineken. And I love my beer cold 
5. Internet.


----------



## Cherrycarmine

My family
Reading
Writing
Music
Being alive


----------



## keithfcoleman

food, yoga, family, love, friends


----------



## Kevin001

~ computer
~ monster energy drink
~ bed
~ music 
~ God


----------



## Tsuba11

-Anime 
-Manga
-Video/Bishoujo games. 
-Drawing 
-Martial Arts


----------



## Prissy Longstaff

I love my daughter, my husband, my dad, my car and my bicycle!


----------



## TryingMara

1. The motivation to work for change.
2. My cat.
3. Cadbury Oreo.
4. Chats with a new coworker.
5. New movies to watch.


----------



## animefreak

The show Daria.
My boyfriend.
New boots I just spent money on when I literally can't afford it due to expenses I don't care I'm damn happy about it <3
Uhh...
Music.
It's raining outside.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly

Justin
His beard
Seamus 
Poofins
Patty


----------



## Lune

my kiddo, iced coffee, my e-cig, my dog, ingress


----------



## flyingMint

Spicy Chicken Sandwiches 
My Wifi
My insignificance
Spotify 
Youtube


----------



## power2theweak

husband
son 
cat
chocolate
internet service


----------



## versikk

computer
internet
singing
opportunities
SAS


----------



## odetoanoddity

Michael, art, astronomy, nature and Internet connection.


----------



## Todd124

1. Family
2. Anime 
3. Food
4. Animal Crossing
5. BTS.

Generally being chilled out


----------



## TryingMara

Tea.
My nieces and nephews.
My cat.
Exploring new stores and restaurants.
Scary movies.


----------



## Wanderlust89

Chocolate 
Metal music
Independence
Fall season
Chai coconut drink


----------



## RestlessNative

Having my bunny hop around on my bed
Interpol
Supergrass
Laughing at stupid things
Ben & Jerry's


----------



## Kevin001

~ My bed
~ Being alone
~ This movie I'm watching (Rise of the Lycans)
~ My computer
~ This forum


----------



## quesara

Anticipation
Possibility
Orange cream Popsicles 
Cool fall nights
My cozy home


----------



## Noca

Lego
My cat
Heated blankets
Warm shower
Tech gadgets


----------



## IlIlIlIrlpoloIlIlIlI

Scotch 
And my dog Baxter here


----------



## CookieCrumble

My bf
The cold season
My course
Music
Food


----------



## sophmore12

Animal gifs
The books around me
Taking a break
Lying in bed
The people who text me


----------



## twitchy666

*DIY*

Cooking
Regular maintenance:
car
bike
gym
Wikipedia


----------



## 7th.Streeter

1) the crab sandwich I'm eating 

2) my family 

3) jhene's mirror melody playing in my head 

4) my bestie, on here who I text daily 

5) YouTube 

Xoxo


----------



## cosmicslop

Daifuku (red bean)
Karl Pilkington and all his little thoughts
Adele's new song
Jake Weisman's tweets about pop music
Today's weather being below 70F and cool for once


----------



## Jermster91

My Cat
My Friends
My Penis
My Family
My Sleep


----------



## ByStorm

women in sundresses
my dogs
my books
my car
this candy. I'm eating too much of it.


----------



## layitontheline

Pure maple syrup
Yoga in underwear
Glute bridges
Mark Knopfler
Hot sauce


----------



## Findedeux

1. Indian Food
2. Beautiful women
3. Puppy videos on Youtube
4. My good health
5. This forum.


----------



## PrincessV

I love people. I love fooood. I love life. I love myself. I love hope.


----------



## TenYears

My kids. They are my whole world.

Good memories of my ex-gf, when she was still alive....there are a lot, esp for what seems like the short time we had together. I still remember how her hand felt in mine, the way she would look into my eyes, the way she would hug you, in such a way, that there was absolutely no doubt in your mind you had been really, really hugged. The "hugged" feeling would even stay with you, for a long time afterwards.

My PlayStation lol.

My parents' new dog. He is hilarious.

Fall and winter in Texas.


----------



## harrison

Christina
Jakarta
Heat

3's enough


----------



## Gale100

My God, Jesus, my Son, my dog, my cat!


----------



## Sire

art
rain, complete with fog and the sound of rustling leaves
music
lucid dreams
family


----------



## akari

The sunset.
Fridays.
Coffee in the mornings.
Shiny nails.
Holding his hand.


----------



## Skeletra

The sun
My cats
Food
Autumn colors
Scented candles


----------



## TryingMara

That bit of sunlight that peaked through the clouds.
My mom.
My cat.
Tea.
Local Veterans Day service.


----------



## Todd124

1. My family
2. Food
3. Myself
4. Animal Crossing
5. My home


----------



## dune87

This song 
Quiet in the neighbourhood
Shortbread
Aussie miracle moist conditioner
My tiny movable heater


----------



## Overdrive

Music
Techno
RME Fireface UC
Analog Rytm
My Bed


----------



## srschirm

Going home for Christmas
Talking to Cherry
Random texts
Sunshine
Hope


----------



## The Starry night

Oil painting
Crocheting hats
Going for walks in the park 
Colouring books
My bf.


----------



## Joe

My life, my career, my children, my family, my dog


----------



## Hopendreamer111

My family
My cat
Music
The computer
Video games


----------



## Kevin001

~ My laptop
~ My bed
~ The quietness in the house
~ My tv
~ Caramel apple suckers


----------



## inker

My fiancee, our cat, drawing, being alive, my SA because it made me go look (inside) and discover things about myself, good and bad.


----------



## Kevin001

~ My weights
~ Women
~ My computer
~ Food
~ My bed


----------



## ByStorm

Music
My dogs
My head of hair (I fear going losing it in the future)
My home
Women


----------



## versikk

ByStorm said:


> Music
> My dogs
> My head of hair (I fear going losing it in the future)
> My home
> Women


are any of the men in your family balding or bald?


----------



## JustALonelyHeart

I love...my cats, music, being left alone aka piss off and stop trying to pressure me into doing stuff I have no interest in neither emotional strength for, nature...sun baby, sun.Imaginary spaceship flying me, imaginarily, through the stars.I would mention so much more...why stop to five?But rules are rules lol.I will say just one more...sleeping.I love sleeping.Because so many wild beautiful dreams.


----------



## ByStorm

versikk said:


> are any of the men in your family balding or bald?


Not completely bald, no. My dad and granddad from my mom's side have receding hairlines that go pretty far back but they're in their 50s/60s. So if i ever lose hair hopefully i'll be around their age and not in my 20s/30s lol.


----------



## versikk

ByStorm said:


> Not completely bald, no. My dad and granddad from my mom's side have receding hairlines that go pretty far back but they're in their 50s/60s. So if i ever lose hair hopefully i'll be around their age and not in my 20s/30s lol.


Male pattern baldness is hereditary.
my dad starting balding in his 20s and i started getting a higher hairline in my teens, i am now in late twenties and have a norwood 3a hairline. My dad is 60 and has a horse shoe of hair. So you'll have all your hair till your 50s, definitely.

norwood 3a:


----------



## TheOriginalDoll

I'm loving....

- Funny TV shows like Psych
- The radio, and lip syncing to it (usually getting it wrong, too)
- Cheeseburgers
- Buying presents for people I love and appreciate 
- My dog
:grin2:


----------



## TryingMara

Family.
Niece saying my name.
Friends.
Caffeine.
Unseasonably warm weather this time of the year.


----------



## TryingMara

1. Day off from work.
2. Relaxing.
3. My cat.
4. Browsing the tea catalog.
5. Sunshine.


----------



## Kevin001

~ My tv
~ Youtube
~ My bed
~ Chicken Pizza
~ My Journal


----------



## twitchy666

*Occupation*

doesn't exist now

once I have it

I'll love all the items you have mentioned

not fair for a person maltreated so has nothing to do. Crucial

it solves all the problems. This world. Need it.

I want sea. I want a boat to live in. Everything else too. Sex!!!
Changing location. Every country. Girlfriend.

Can't have any of it until employment is provided.

Should be 100% illegal to prevent occupation.:crying:

School told me life would be so good, because I am brilliant.
All peers throughout life have everything.


----------



## Kevin001

~ This audiobook I'm listening to
~ My bible
~ My heater 
~ My bed
~ My tv


----------



## catcharay

Handling professionals better..having my voice heard and respected, it's timid but it's there. 
Inspired by little things, as small as painting my nails 
Choosing not to feel as sh*t
Listening and focusing better
My dogs


----------



## layitontheline

Cocoa smoothies
Petting my eyebrows
Happy baby stretch
Quiet bus rides
Looking at people's teeth


----------



## TenYears

~My parents' and my kids' health
~Spending this weekend with my kids, taking them to play in band at a Christmas parade Saturday, going to look at Christmas lights
~My dad, for looking out for me, loving me unconditionally and for helping me stay on course
~My job (I got some December hours I was really hoping for)
~The roof over my head, and the fact that I'm blessed with everything I need, and even some of what I just want


----------



## Skeletra

- Christmas
- My boyfriend
- My cats
- Christmas cookies
- Christmas decorations


----------



## Cherise23

I like
Music
Pet
Family
Gifts
Trip


----------



## odetoanoddity

1) The book "Eat Pray Love", I'm currently reading this at the moment and many of its contents are very relatable and relevant to me right now. It's quickly becoming one of my favourite books 
2) Music: I'm listening to a lot of ambient and classical music, as well as music that personally empowers me. It feels good to listen to with my new headphones - makes me feel confident and strong 
3) I'm loving the fact that my holidays are a week away! 
4) Time. I'm grateful for time for it has helped give me perspective and time to meditate over things
5) It's summer where I live, but recently the weather has been cooler 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001

~ My mom
~ My bed
~ My tv
~ The weather (crisp 50°)
~ Youtube


----------



## Chelsalina

My dog
Christmas break
My alienware
LoL
Weather


----------



## prairiedreamer

Finding a fantastic new band or artist
Taking photographs
Riding the bus
Learning Spanish
Aquariums


----------



## Kevin001

~ The Patriots
~ Redbull
~ My bed
~ My tv
~ The quietness in my house


----------



## scooby

Deadlifts.
Squats.
Dota.
Fantasy basketball.
Dallas Mavericks.

And deadlifts.


----------



## TurningPoint

Talking about sports
My workplace environment
Communication with people's kids and animals
The Raptors
My music


----------



## Kevin001

~ The quietness in the house
~ The temperature
~ My tv
~ My bed
~ My dumbbells


----------



## BelowtheCurrent

waking up and making coffee in the morning
my bluetooth speaker
the ability to drive where/when I want
not having to work for two weeks
family


----------



## P1e2

My dog
Chocolate
Going for walks or working out
Cooking 
Watching my favorite show or listening to music


----------



## visualkeirockstar

Porn
Masturbation
Girls
Sleep
Food


----------



## CosmicLow

1-> my cigarette
2-> my heater
3-> maya jane coles song
4-> sunny view from my room
5-> my damaged arm


----------



## panda7

1. My artwork
2. My music
3. Family support
4. The internet
5. Video games


----------



## mike91

1. A big garage
2. All of my dream cars
3. Alot of money
4. A average size house
5. Never going to work again


----------



## The Wolf

My Mom
Star Wars
The Ramones
Tacos
Bloodborne


----------



## AddictedToTheInternet

The new friend I made, games, Steam sale, and of course the Internet.


----------



## Hikikomori2014

My soft bed
The weather
Netflix
Hulu
My music catalog


----------



## Orbiter

Only my mother.
I don't even love or like myself, so besides her, nothing really.


----------



## VicChic20

The quietness. This cup of coffee in my cute snowman mug. The hearts on my scrubs. The feeling that I am getting my eating right back on track. My significant other snoring away in the bedroom.


----------



## catcharay

Yesterday. Got completed with few of my errands which I consider to be important. Late at night, my bf drove into bush territory and I practiced reversing more. At last, I'm actually feeling intuitive w reversing over a long stretch of road w some minor (difficult) turns. Not feeling pressurised w drivers as much either. Hopefully a day will come(soon) when I'll be suggesting imprompu destinations without so much forethought, worrying and planning.

(wrong thread, sorry)


----------



## BAC

My crush
Reading 
Writing anything really
Music, specifically piano at the moment
Exercise


----------



## Rains

Books
My camera
My memory foam pillow
A new music channel I found
My fitness band


----------



## dune87

1. local rock bands from the 90s
2. my small heater
3. dried papaya
4. adventure time finn's screams, they crack me up 
5. the cool temperature outside


----------



## Emar

My niece which is all my lifes worth
My beautiful cats, that make me laugh everyday
My beautiful Home (that I just bought) and it's beautiful fireplace
My tub which allows me to take wonderful baths that sooth me 
My ability to keep going in adversity


----------



## ThereWillBeLight

my cat, pizza, my bed, my mother, sunsets


----------



## smeeble

-My pets
-My mom
-Sleeping
-Reading
-The stars at night


----------



## Tsukami

Music, anime, cats, sleeping, and my friend ;w;


----------



## Violet Romantic

1. My partner.
2. The weather today (full of breeze).
3. That I'm resting in a comfy bed.
4. That my hair feels extra soft today.
5. The show I was re-introduced to last night.


----------



## Kevin001

~ My mom
~ The temperature 
~ The book I'm currently reading (A Guide to The Present Moment)
~ God
~ My bed


----------



## maconline

1. my girlfriend
2. 
3.
4. my career
5. my friends


----------



## poisongenius

1. Reading
2. Writing.
3. Lelouch
4. Suzaku
5. C.C
Haha actually I love many fictional characters, having no other thing to do than reading books or watching films, but Suzaku and C.C are the first ones to go into my things-to-do-in-the-far-furure list, which proves that they are not merely my temporary interest.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VC132

1. this disease i was blessed with
2. this girl i met at the psych hospital
3. my internet business
4. my mastermind group
5. the money that God blessed me and my family with


----------



## Kevin001

~ This half & half drink I'm drinking
~ My dumbbells
~ My bed
~ Music
~ The quietness in the house at the moment


----------



## dune87

- cooking
- being a perfectionist
- abs exercises for my lower back
- vaya con dios
- no loud music and tv coming from the neighbour


----------



## flyingMint

-the eggs I made earlier lol 
-music 
-my mom 
-heaters 
-cookies


----------



## Furiosa

Champagne
Chinese Food
Jack Daniels
Lip Balm
Roller Skating


----------



## Ckg2011

1. Paris744 
2. Subway
3. Fifa 16
4. Sleeping
5. YouTube


----------



## ryliespring

My new boyfriend, learning guitar (how to shred!), my mood stabilizers, new friends, staying at my boyfriend's house where it's safe and warm!


----------



## Ckg2011

1. Paris744
2. NASCAR 
3. Monster Energy Supercross
4. Sleep
5. The Dirty Youth


----------



## TryingMara

1. My cat.
2. Feeling camaraderie with coworkers.
3. Chocolate
4. Laughter
5. The weekend is near.


----------



## Kevin001

~ The quietness in the house
~ Internet
~ My bed
~ My bible
~ Arctic Zone ice cream


----------



## abhivanth

>Music
>The Blind Auditions on The Voice are occurring right now
>Decorating my planner
>My 10-month-old niece (so cute!)
>Iced sweet tea


----------



## hiddy

My boyfriend 
My family
Piano/music
Chocolate cake
My home
<3


----------



## Blue2015

My two dogs, a fresh burst of motivation I'm experiencing, I love how I've been going out more and Marilyn Manson - The Pale Emperor album. (Sorry I could only think of four)


----------



## aralez

- Tesco cookies, mate, always Tesco cookies
- The Struts' new (kinda) album
- The 1975's new album
- Say Anything's new album
- this app I found that let's you decorate rooms, hell yeah

I need a life I know


----------



## TryingMara

1. Laughing till I cry.
2. My boost in mood.
3. My cat.
4. The smell of bath powder.
5. A tasty and satisfying breakfast.


----------



## 314

-the feeling after cold shower
-that I'm smiling for no particular reason
-the many blessings in my life
-one book from Og Mandino
-relevant people in my life


----------



## Fangirl96

- the weather is starting to fiiinally feel like spring. 
- kpop.
- teaching myself korean.
- successfully sticking to my workout plan and actually enjoying it.
- slowly throwing out clothes that i don't wear. clear environment, clear mind.


----------



## 629753

flyingMint said:


> -the eggs I made earlier lol
> -music
> -my mom
> -heaters
> -cookies


You have to share the cookies


----------



## Ghostly Presence

Wind, music, manga, meditation and sleep.


----------



## Repix

My PC, My Cola, My Cigarettes, My Computer with DOS and Sandwiches.


----------



## smeeble

-My room
-My container garden
-Writing
-My pets
-Mexican food


----------



## TheGuardian

My music, anime, that fact that its spring(closer to summer!), space anddd i dont knowww


----------



## Ckg2011

1. Paris744
2. Internet
3. Hot Showers
4. Weekend
5. Sunshine


----------



## KelsKels

1. Vanilla candles
2. Sweet Tea
3. Nostalgic music
4. My watch
5. Having time off work


----------



## Kevin001

~ My family
~ The nice people on here
~ Mtn. Dew :laugh:
~ Music
~ God


----------



## SoAwkard789

1. My room
2. My lotion
3. My computer 
4. My gf aka my right hand
5. Her sister aka my left hand


----------



## JustALonelyHeart

First and foremost, my cats.They are my real family and always have been.
Nature.The trees, the birds chirping so joyfully, the coming and going of season that holds so much wisdom, the sunsets and sunrises, the rivers...Strawberries!!
Chocolate, one of my addictions.
When I'm able to relax and be positive.
Fantasy world-magic, elves, fairies, that world where everything is possible and good always wins over bad.


----------



## JustALonelyHeart

Fangirl96 said:


> - the weather is starting to fiiinally feel like spring.
> - kpop.
> - teaching myself korean.
> - successfully sticking to my workout plan and actually enjoying it.
> - slowly throwing out clothes that i don't wear. clear environment, clear mind.


Way to go for teaching yourself korean.Me trying to do the same thing, it is not easy.Glad to see someone with the same passions and hobbies around here


----------



## AFoundLady

- My family
- God
- My education
- Myself xD
- The nice people I know plus my pets


----------



## Sailor55CancriE

My cats
Video Games
My stuffed shark, "Sharkiplier"
Pasta
My bed


----------



## AllTheSame

-my kids
-my dad
-kids and their cousins when they get together I've never laughed so gd hard as I did this weekend
-the vacation we have coming up very soon with all of them
-the love I get back from my kids


----------



## amy743

my sister, my dog, ice tea, my friends, the night air


----------



## xxDark Horse

my mom, your mom, their mom, our mom, and that mom.


----------



## RestlessNative

xxDark Horse said:


> my mom, your mom, their mom, our mom, and that mom.


ty.


----------



## regimes




----------



## Wanderlust89

1. My new home. Though not perfect (pretty damn close), it's the best so far and I'm sure I'll be staying here until I can afford an apartment.

2. This organic coffee shop that also offers hemp milk.

3. Slight increase in my pay.

4. Spring season

5. Independence


----------



## lemoncouscous

i love that i finally accomplished my life goal
i love that i've become best friends with one of my roommates
i love that i'm the only one in the house who has her **** together
i love that i'll get to go home in 6 months
i love my dog.


----------



## Hannietta24

*12345*

1. My Family
2. Music
3. My large collection of Nat. Geo. mags
4. My pets
5. Grim Fandango


----------



## Skeletra

My cats, the sun, my boyfriend, ice cream, summer


----------



## unemployment simulator

peanut butter and celery.
the weight readout on the bathroom scales.
sunny weather.
branch chain amino acids.
frothy coffee with soya milk (forgot how nice soy milk can be).


----------



## journeyman

Guns
Music
Drugs
GoT
Comedy movies


----------



## Vlk

Connan Mockasin, anime, my pedometer, my Swiss shepherd, support from my mum.


----------



## That Random Guy

*Not much of a list.*

My family, Japan, the cheesecake I had for breakfast, my computer, and my bed.


----------



## Kevin001

~ God
~ My bed
~ My online friends
~ Music
~ The quietness in my house right now


----------



## Vlk

Being able to rent films from the library, being on good terms with my neighbours, concerts, my bed, online games.


----------



## mike91

My cars
Sleeping
My dog

Cant think of anything else


----------



## AllTheSame

~ My kids, who are my whole world
~ Vacation coming up in two weeks, 8 days 7 nights in Cozumel, Cancun and Jamaica with my kids, parents, sister and her family. Excursions to swim with the stingrays, explore the islands, go catamaraning and snorkeling. It's going to be a life-changing vacation
~ My kids' health, the fact that they have all of what they need, and a lot of what they want
~ My new job I'm going to start soon, it's going to be a huge change for the better
~ My meds, my therapist (though I have a love-hate relationship with her, and my psychiatrist)


----------



## hyacinth girl

My new leather jacket
Sunshine
Grapes
How I Met Your Mother
Coffee


----------



## The Starry night

My bf
My cute little nephew
Laying down and watching some good movies/shows
Getting my head massaged gently and slowly....so damned biss...ahhh
Cherries and mangoes


----------



## silentcase

Pentatonix
pentatonix
pentatonix
pentatonix
pentatonix


----------



## unemployment simulator

walking along the beach on a sunny day and at sunset.

finding busy public places where i'm not socially anxious.

my new under armour gym shorts, they are perfect. the fit ,the fabric, the weight, the look are all what I was after and were a cheap price too.

cake.

international football.


----------



## Vlk

Minutemen, Michel Gondry, my new internship, The Office, the current Pokémon arc.


----------



## skywatcher

My two dogs, Robert Louis Stevenson's works, Samuel Fuller's films, and the GH4.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

My tablet 

My Xbox

My ice tea

My bed

And my fan fic story


----------



## Fun Spirit

God, my family, The song "One More Time" by Daft Punk, God and....well God


----------



## unemployment simulator

walking
v-necks
shorts
curry
my new samsung monitor


----------



## silentstruggle

video games
music
skype
reese sticks
walks around sunset


----------



## Kevin001

~ God
~ These bomb a** Tacos I'm eating
~ My online friends
~ Air condition (its 100° outside)
~ My room


----------



## Virgo

1- My clean room
2- Not having work today
3- Music
4- Meds getting to work as usual I hope.
5- Actually having something to do soon even if I don't like it (School)


----------



## Eva1990

Reading, my dog, food, foreign movies, exercise.


----------



## ActuallyBrittany

- bathbombs.
- new workout mat.
- blueberry face masks.
- watching youtube videos.
- cherry gelati's w/gummy bears.


----------



## Kevin001

~ My online friends
~ My bed
~ This Dr. Pepper I'm sipping on
~ SportsCenter
~ Quietness in the house


----------



## harrison

The sunshine pouring in my window at the moment.
Antiques Roadshow - I really love that show.
Books - pretty much all of them.
The old dust-jacket on one of my books from 1883 - so rare to find one of those.
The fact that I can get back up to Asia again soon.


----------



## Psychoelle

My boyfriend, family, cats, handmade crafts, all my friends ^^


----------



## May19

-listening to music 
-singing
-sleeping
-my friends
-rose tea


----------



## RestrictedSoul

At the moment, I love:
1. This blueberry yogurt that I am eating right now.
2. My new room - it is the best room of my life.
3. My best friend, and his kindness and personality. (He is the first true best friend of my life).
4. My classes - they're absolutely great!
5. Coffee... I slightly live for coffee.


----------



## TryingMara

-The way it looks outside. I love when the sun comes out after it has rained.
-My cat and the bond we have.
-Catching one of my fave shows on and it's an episode I haven't seen.
-Hot tea.
-Being home and not having to drive anymore today.


----------



## Unknown Trooper

-The albums that always pull me up when I get into a bad mood (like today).
-My guitar (if only I was drinking so I could name alcohol too, I'd be so cool and blues).
-Family Ties (best sitcom ever).
-My bed (I sleep a lot).
-The Complete Sherlock Holmes (currently reading everything in the series).


----------



## Nehellenia

1. - My two cats
2. - Music
3. - Snow
4. - Storms
5. - Harry Potter series


----------



## Lyddie

1. My girlfriend <3
2. Music
3. Writing
4. FOOD 
5. Stranger Things


----------



## cuppy

I'm in a crummy mood so I'm trying to be positive

-my eyebrows i guess
-the pearly rhinestones i got from the dollar store. they're stick-on.
-the grapes i got today. they were good.
-this laptop (and internet)! a source of sanity.
-water because i thirst.


----------



## Virgo

Being at home
Laying naked in a comfortable bed (TMI? Nah..)
My logo design
Texting friends
Air conditioner


----------



## AllTheSame

~ my kids, of course
~ my dad, for always, always being there for me
~ my job, and the roof over my head
~ my PlayStation lol
~ my meds, thank the gods for meds


----------



## Smallfry

Acorns
Dead leaves
Spider webs
Silence
Stars


----------



## Hope93

My friends, being able to be myself again, freedom, my strength, and my family.


----------



## BoxJellyfish

Chicken nuggets, watermelon, fluffy carpets, cool mugs and pillows.


----------



## Abhorsen

The fact that I finally feel normal and free of my anxiety (most of the time), turkish coffee, exercise, friends, the smell of Fall


----------



## MrSmall

Sleep, food, my pets, my family and finishing Uni projects


----------



## AllTheSame

~ my kids
~ my parents
~ my best friend and crush on this site
~ my job
~ my meds lol I'd be screwed without them


----------



## Kevin001

~ My computer
~ My dumbbells
~ The quietness in the house right (thank you Jesus)
~ God
~ @CurrentlyJaded


----------



## Taaylah

- having vivid dreams, and writing them down when I wake up
- getting back into reading in my spare time
- exploring new ways of thinking and all of the different avenues one can take
- existing 
- my family


----------



## Turtledove

- whoever is playing piano music next door
- clouds and fall weather
- my cat who is hanging out with me on purpose
- working from home, peaceful atmosphere
- geraniums


----------



## Taaylah

Turtledove said:


> - whoever is playing piano music next door
> - clouds and fall weather
> - my cat who is hanging out with me on purpose
> - working from home, peaceful atmosphere
> - geraniums


 I really liked this


----------



## Skeletra

- Jackie Chans Facebook fanpage. He has the best positive and encouraging posts like "Today was a great day, because you did your best!". That's adorable.
- My cats
- My boyfriend
- My family
- tastemate


----------



## Moxi

Hot coffee, crunchy leaves outside, fast Internet, still having physical books, and Jim Carrey.


----------



## butterskenny

-Chocolate
-My sketchbooks
-My nice soft green bathrobe
-My pet rabbit
-My family


----------



## Worried Cat Milf

My cat, my other cat, cosmetic hauls, salsa verde, The Smiths


----------



## Kilgore Trout

This amazingly awesome trailer, Cyberpunk, my computer, my desk lamp which provides the perfect lighting for me at nights, the night.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

My bed, my tablet, the dark, my pillows, and the warmth.


----------



## Riff Raff

I like to ride my bike and exercise daily. 
I like to go to the beach and lay in the sun and go in the ocean. (luckily I live close to the beach) 
I like to soak in the Jacuzzi at my apartment complex a few times a week > its relaxing 
I like to eat good meals 
I like to chat by email with friends 
I like to hang out at the sports-bar near the end of my street and have a few beers and chat with some people there a couple times a week
I like to meet new people> because I just moved recently so its a whole new social scene for me 
I like to drink a lot of water. It just makes me feel good and seems to keep me healthy 
I like to go for a walk everyday > because it makes me feel good and I seem to be able to gather my thoughts well when I am walking 
I like to listen to music > because it seems to sooth my soul at times.. and helps me to relax when I play softer music. Also when I play loud fast music that seems to fuel me when I want to exercise vigorously. 
I like to dream about my future sometimes.. Like I lay on my bed and dream of the perfect life I would like to have and I like to imagine what it would be like to have the life of my dreams and fantasize about how happy I would be to have all that I want in life.


----------



## 8888

My family (including my dog)
vegetable sushi
spending time with my mentor
using beauty products
Ebay


----------



## butterskenny

FLCL, my newly organized room, my computer, my closest friends, and comic books


----------



## sandromeda

my best friend, my crush, my cat, ice cream, and the weather


----------



## Shazzy123

-Shadow, my labrador
-My family (Especially my daughter and my partner) 
-Colouring in
-My comfort blanket
-Pasta


----------



## momentsunset

-Coffee
-Various online sites that let you earn money by watching things/doing short surveys (pretty helpful during holiday season when I'm short on cash)
-Pokemon MOON!
-Working out
-Talking to friends


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Halo: The Thursday War
My tablet
Halo Wars
My Bed
Water


----------



## Tetragammon

My parents, because they love me despite my many failures
My two online friends for putting up with me and being generally awesome
My computer
Steam sales, so I can buy a ton of games at low prices
See's Pumpkin Pie Truffles, mmm...


----------



## Canadian Brotha

~ Westworld
~ Guitar
~ Ok Spring Porter
~ English Premier League
~ Chicken Poutine


----------



## Virgo

I'm not feeling positive at all so I have come here to try to do fix that, slightly.

- Space heater (being in a nice warm room)
- Having the day off
- A really special coloring book being mailed to me soon
- MMORPG's
- I'm not withdrawaling anymore, feel so much better


----------



## udit thakur

solitude,coffee,tea,winter,.....and sleep


----------



## udit thakur

Tetragammon said:


> My parents, because they love me despite my many failures
> My two online friends for putting up with me and being generally awesome
> My computer
> Steam sales, so I can buy a ton of games at low prices
> See's Pumpkin Pie Truffles, mmm...


your first point is quite true


----------



## dukesup

My horse(s), dogs, husband, rig, & nicotine!


----------



## Mat999

1. Knowing the power of gratitude and using it.
2. Having a mentor who has been into life improvement big time. So I get good advice and names or resources.
3. Love that these forums made me realise I am not abnormal. Now that I know SA is a thing.
4. My new Bruce Lee and Anderson Silva photo poster which I worked hard on to get the image right
5. My parents for having me in their house for a while.

And the Grammarly Chrome plugin which helped me edit my mistakes in this post.


----------



## TheLastShy

1. Porn
2. Starcraft
3. Porn
4. Starcraft
5. Porn


----------



## Kevin001

~ Peanut Butter
~ Central heat
~ @CurrentlyJaded
~ God
~ Internet


----------



## Azazello

Mat999 said:


> 2. Having a mentor who has been into life improvement big time. *So I get good advice and names or resources*.


Is this something you could perhaps share on SAS? I'm sure plenty of people, including _moi _would benefit from it.


----------



## littleghost

1. My kids (three)
2. my husband
3. my pets (2 cats and a dog)
4. chocolate, any kind
5. that I live in the south, b/c it's winter now and I hate the cold. In the summer i won't love it anymore because there's a difference between not being cold and 100 degrees. I like the in between.


----------



## Mat999

Azazello said:


> Is this something you could perhaps share on SAS? I'm sure plenty of people, including _moi _would benefit from it.


The obvious ones like the film The Secret, Jack Canfield, Tony Robbins, Rhonda Bryne (I use her gratutude journal all the time, she made the film and has nice easy to listen to, or read books). Napoleon Hill is another. There is another guy in The Secret whose name I forget- Joe Vitale.

I have just bought one a bit deeper- The Master Key System which is heavier stuff. Start with the ones above, they are all basically just confirming that you can change your life with positive thinking by making a few tweaks. For example instead of hoping or praying for something to happen, you visualize that it has already happened. This makes you see yourself with what you want, it leads to positive coincidences and you are more likely to make it come true as you naturally see how to get there.

I would watch The Secret, buy The Secret Gratitude Journal and buy Jack Canfields Success principles to start. Then Rhonda's Hero and her others are good easy listening - I prefer audiobooks.

They talk about the Law of Attraction which makes some people skeptical. Think of it as The Theory of Attraction for now. I still dont believe it is a law, but I am open to it and will continue to take in these positive resources with an open mind. My friend believes in out of this world stuff now which is way over my head like all energy is... I dunno - maybe I will get there one day.

I had a little breakdown 2 weeks or so ago and came out new, revitalised and fully positive that I can get rid of my fears and become a very successful and happy being. This stuff helps, just let it sink in or wash over you and the more you practice gratitude and listen/read positive advice, the better. Every morning at 9am I have an alert on all my devices to fill in my gratitude book and read or listen to something positive. I dont do it every day but I like that reminder because as soon as I feel down or a little doubt, I know I can reset myself with the journal.

You can get a free audiobook and kindle book on Amazon by taking 1 month Prime and Audible trials. So now you have no reason not to at least give them a chance.

The journal doesnt need to be the official one, it can be any $1 notepad or free list app. One side is for things you are currently grateful for and the other side is for things you are grateful for which havent happened yet e.g. one of my first was to be earning £x amount per month by December. I will easily make that this month and am confident it will continue next month, if it does I will create a new goal for £x amount by a certain month or year. You write the future ones like this: "I am grateful that I am earning xx every month from December" or "I am grateful I have xxx car".

Its not a chore either, enjoy it. :smile2:


----------



## blue53669

1. My husband, he's the best & always doing little things that make me smile.
2. Wrapping Christmas presents and looking at the tree - so pretty!
3. Modern Family - have been bingeing (currently on S7)
4. Reading (current book by SJ Bolton, pretty good but a little weird in that haunted-forest-Tana-French-sort-of-way)
5. Our new house that has a tub in the master bathroom yay!


----------



## Azazello

@Mat999

Thank you! I honestly didn't expect such a thorough response. And what a tremendously positive way of looking at things you found. I particularly like the idea of keeping a gratitude journal. Big congrats on getting on top of your breakdown and coming out so motivated to succeed. Your drive is very motivational indeed.


----------



## Mat999

Thank you @Azazello 

This sums it up much better, especislly at the start. I just found this and am going to set a calender reminder to watch every week. A am a big fan of this guy so maybe it won't be as poignant to others...


----------



## caveman8

1. Scotch whisky (not whiskey), straight or with a pinch of water. Getting back into it after a long hiatus. Good stuff.
2. Go - the game. The best there is. Always.
3. Hill Climb Racing 2 - besides go, about the only game on iOs that I play. Has multiplayer in version 2. An absolute blast to play.
4. Long holiday weekends - almost over for another year, but enjoyable while they last.
5. Working out. Burns off the scotch.


----------



## Nibiru

1. Relaxing music.
2. Calming myself.
3. The feeling that I don't have to go anywhere in the nearest future.
4. Toasts.
5. My bed.


----------



## SFC01

1. My kids
2. My friends and family
3. First warm sunny day in spring
4. Snowy Mountains
5. All of you


----------



## TryingMara

1. Being out of the office.
2. My cat.
3. British comedy.
4. Coffee.
5. Knowing I don't have to drive in the storm.


----------



## LittleSkull

My boyfriend & his family, my cat, my friends, the auto start in my car, and my nail polish colour


----------



## SplendidBob

1. My nephews, the cheeky little gits.
2. My magnificent beard (well soon...).
3. Walking around this area during the summer months
4. My silky smooth buttocks, lightly oiled of course so when the light catches them they glisten suggestively like a 50 pence piece in a summer stream
5. Crisps and pork pies (that's two, but spiritually they are very alike).


----------



## SparklingWater

How have I missed this beautiful thread in the past?! I love it!

1.My family- even though i've pushed them away, my parents caused most of this and they barely understand it to boot, they do love me, especially my sister who is just so amazing to me. If all else fails i know there is one person who will always love me. Also my mom, who as mean as she was growing up is willing to help me now through this tough time when i am fighting this bully called SA. I also adore my brother. Though i may not be happy in my own home, i will never be out on the street.

2. My body- overweight though i may be- i am beautiful, gorgeous skin, tall, i wake up every morning with breath in my lungs, my blood flowing, my appendages working, my brain soaking in life. oh not to forget this great smile, hair and nails

3. youtube, the internet, tv and technology- these have been my saving grace from learning how i felt wasn't normal to researching symptoms to finding a therapist, to finding cbt, to finding other resources that are helping me overcome this, tech is my beloved

4. car- i love you car 

5. roof over my head- thank you


----------



## AllTheSame

1. My kids, I can't wait to see them again this weekend, I'm really blessed to have them and be a part of their lives

2. My dad. He has always been there for me. Even when my mom, and my ex-wife who I was married to for 18 years, and other family...even when they and everyone else gave up on me, he never did, he has always, always been there for me.

3. My independence, the fact that I'm at a point where I can take care of myself. I have my own apartment in a nice part of town, no roommate lol, a nice car, and I feel like I have a career.

4. My health. I get stress-related stomach aches that can be really bad at times but other than that I'm healthy. I could be a whole lot worse off.

5. My meds. Ffs, ffs, ffs.....I don't know what I would do without my meds. They seriously save me sometimes, esp the as-needed anti-anxiety med.


----------



## CillianJR

Right now,
1. The wonderful WWW I'm browsing.
2. The comfy chair I'm sitting on.
3. The music I'm listening to.
4. The nuts I'm snacking on.
5. The socks that are keeping my feet warm.


----------



## TryingMara

Spending quality time with my nieces and nephews.
Texting with a coworker/feels like we've grown closer.
Animals in general, but especially my kitty and the cat I have spent time with at the vet.
Tea.
How comfortable this recliner is.


----------



## SparklingWater

Mango body butter
Sweet pea body butter
Beautiful Day body butter
wild madagascar vanilla body butter
guacamole salsa
toys


----------



## momentsunset

Books
Jimmy Carr
Super mario 3d land
Cheeseburgers
Hugs


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

My tablet 
Halo Wars 1 & 2
My cup of water
My music
And the dark.

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## AllTheSame

~ my kids
~ my parents
~ hugs from all of them
~ concerts I have coming up with my kids
~ summer vacation coming up with my kids


----------



## Peaceislove

Jessie203 said:


> My cats, my family, my friend I'm talking to, the weather today, music


GOD family dog working out music


----------



## Strago

My family
Cats(and animals in general)
Science fiction
Visual art
Keylime pie


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

My bed
Halo Wars 2
My tablet
The warmth
Turkey

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## ZombieIcecream

- my new floral mouse pad.
- cat slippers.
- almond oil hand cream.
- korean beauty products.
- energy crystals.


----------



## crybaby97

Family, friends, hope, sunny days, and sleep


----------



## ZombieIcecream

- jeremy combot's fashion illustrations.
- patricia macbee - "d.scarlatti : sonatas for harpsichord." (classical music)
- johannes j jaruraaks (artists) looks, and he liked my comment on HIS PAGE. **has a heartattack, dies and comes back to life.*
*- the quesadilla that I got from a new mexican restaurant.
- blackberry ice tea.


----------



## ZombieIcecream

- egyptian music.
- henna tattoos.
- visual artist : michelle moe.
- hypnosis. (specifically future progressions and past life regressions.)
- macabre oddities.


----------



## Karsten

-Music
-Ibuprofen
-The giant beast sleeping behind me. (cat)
-The package of fresh guitar strings sitting on my desk
-German accents


----------



## Going Sane

.


----------



## nekineko

- My cat
- Warm showers
- Breaks from work
- Quiet walks
- Korean food


----------



## JustThisGuy

- Elizabeth's humor.
- Elizabeth's eyes.
- Elizabeth's thoughtfulness/empathy.
- Elizabeth's butt.
- Pocky Sticks (Cookies & Cream).


----------



## ZombieIcecream

- "little thunder's" artwork.
- "art jeeno's" artwork, very ethereal. 
- (dragqueen) soju's interviews on his YT page.
- polyesterzine. 
- strawberry protein shakes.


----------



## Thehonesthypocrite

Making house layouts
Music
pinterest
doritos
jeopardy


----------



## Smallfry

-herbal essence
-copious amounts of tea
-embroidered patches
-ufo stories 
-sleep


----------



## ZombieIcecream

Smallfry said:


> -herbal essence
> -copious amounts of tea
> -embroidered patches
> *-ufo stories
> *-sleep


have you ever heard of Billy Meier and his experiences. ?


----------



## Rains

Electric blankets
Baked potatoes 
Stormy weather
Interior design
Flat boots


----------



## Smallfry

ZombieIcecream said:


> have you ever heard of Billy Meier and his experiences. ?


ooh no not yet, will youtube him


----------



## Bearyfluffy

My dog
Sleep
My teddy 
Being alone 
The Sims 4


----------



## TryingMara

1. The breeze.
2. The warmer weather.
3. Time to relax.
4. New movies to watch.
5. Country music.


----------



## ZombieIcecream

- apple pie croissants. 
- kristen liu-wongs artwork.
- versailles. 
- tara booth's artwork.
- "crimson peak." a delightfully slow paced, gothic romance with captivating suspense . admittedly i was definetly spooked a few times and thought that the twist was pretty outstanding, imo. a period film with stunning cinematography, very strong acting (lucille was by far my favorite character and hiddelson delivered a convincing performance as the ever so charming aristocrat, sir thomas), story was just _okay_, eerie setting and visually stimulating costume design. a beautiful descent into despair and madness. ! 4/5.


----------



## Ai

My family
My boyfriend
My cats
Talenti Sea Salt Caramel Gelato
Not being homeless


----------



## Lyddie

1. Music
2. Writing
3. Reese's Butter Cups
4. My new phone
5. Diablo 2


----------



## mt moyt

1. i got my own apartment for another 2 months 
2. the weather in spring
3. future islands live in 2 days!!
4. gonna sleep soon (this means weed)
5. my freedom this school year


----------



## 8888

Myself, That I'll soon be a college graduate, Sia's song We Can Hurt Together, online forums, eBay


----------



## johawN88

kids. sober life. music. awareness. god


----------



## Ja09

I added three entries in my blog somewhere
I reached out and talked to some of fellow SAers
also, been trying hard at focusing on the poitive things at the moment
bought a make-up article at a store without feeling socially anxious or phobic
texting a friend right now and feeling loved and affectionate


----------



## Missyblueeyes

1. My son
2. my camera (I love photography)
3. music
4. Lemon flavored things like cupcakes etc...
5. this site right now, it's helping with tackle loneliness...


----------



## Chihuahualover93

1. My dog
2. My boyfriend.
3. My Monq essential oil diffuser
4. Music
5. My way of not giving up, no matter what


----------



## maralb

music, my bass guitar, dog, books, friends


----------



## That Random Guy

*IDK*

My PC, my AC unit, music, the fact that I know HTML, and knowing that I'm rested.


----------



## mattmc

Water
The name Bohannon
That there are more books to read
Color blue
How quiet it is


----------



## unemployment simulator

seinfeld
pcsx2 and playing on ps2
carb refeeds (i've got my home cooking skills firing right now)
walking in the sunshine
that summer has finally arrived.


----------



## ZombieIcecream

1. David Lynch.
2. Cherry Blossoms.
3. researching supposedly haunted objects.
4. Victorian Torture Chambers.
5. History.


----------



## ZombieIcecream

I posted something here yesterday, who cares. LOL.

1. Matieres Fecales. (visual artist.)
2. Jane Bodil's artwork.
3. Stacey Rozich's illustrarions.
4. Dam Lam's creations.
5. Daphne Fauna. (all around *badass*)


----------



## ZombieIcecream

1. Leather jackets. (make everything look better.)
2. French language. 
3. Fernanda Ly's hair. 
4. Mizuto Shokuen. (artist)
5. Sunaon. (artist)


----------



## ZombieIcecream

mt moyt said:


> 1.* i got my own apartment for another 2 months *
> 2. the weather in spring
> 3. future islands live in 2 days!!
> 4. gonna sleep soon (this means weed)
> 5. my freedom this school year


=D


----------



## unknovvn

The house being quiet
Nighttime
My pet lizard
Warm milo drinks
YouTube vids


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

My mom
This donut
My tablet
The cold air
And music 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Smallfry

1. The auto-sync between phone and iPhoto 
2. Chris Friels work
3. Cloudy days
4. Monochrome 
5. No sleep paralysis


----------



## Kevin001

~ God
~ Youtube
~ My bed
~ Silent house
~ AC


----------



## Malek

Mom, brother, myself, friends, and gaming.


----------



## AffinityWing

Springtime
Baby geckos
Cheeseburgers
Romantic things
Music


----------



## ZombieIcecream

- bagels.
- shea coulee.
- summer.
- "party monster" film.
- "fresh laundry" smell.


----------



## Jeff271

warm sandy beach
bike rvs
Columbian coffee
fluffy towels
chillin barefoot


----------



## M K

bike ride
my children
horses
confortable bed
nice hot chocolade


----------



## Sabk

Listening to music
Night
Rain
Watching Dexter
Can't think of a fifth, but it doesn't matter


----------



## Leo2017

i love my health
i love my body
i love my music
i love my energy
i love my money


----------



## Kevin001

~ God
~ Online friends
~ Being off today
~ AC
~ Internet


----------



## npriyax

Old music, food, my best friend, the stuff I own, oh and all the guys from the older generations :heart


----------



## Somewhereoutthere

The smoothie I'm drinking, the sun being out, my cats, new opportunities, my mom


----------



## Smallfry

- naps
- tidy desk
- calla lilies
- my siblings
- kintsugi


----------



## SplendidBob

The gym
The swimming
The therapy
The lectures
Graze dark chocolate cherry tart mix. Seriously, this stuff is soley responsible for me starting to gain weight again, heroin food.


----------



## Farideh

my dog
junk food
cigarettes ( I know shame on me)
wine (not so much)
music


----------



## Kevin001

~ God
~ Fitness
~ Internet
~ Music
~ Friends


----------



## LilMeRich

Summer mornings, trees, walking, cream crackers, bathroom sealant (re-did my bathroom)


----------



## Lyddie

1. Porridge
2. Orphan Black
3. Writing
4. Yoga
5. A Facebook group I'm in called Cellulites: Salvation


----------



## Kevin001

~ God
~ Friends
~ Dumbbells
~ AC
~ TV


----------



## MinatoMatoi

Music.
My instruments.
My cats.
Some people on youtube and twitch that make me laugh a lot.
My hair.


----------



## Iwannabemoresocial

Coffee
My dog
The gym
Music
Game of Thrones


----------



## gamerguy13

Myself, my family, my friends, learning spanish, love


----------



## unemployment simulator

coconut oil
butter
the new training program I am on
podcasts
having a break from real life socialising


----------



## LilMeRich

Hiking, 
Motorbike,
Animals,
Yorkshire Tea,
Cream crackers


----------



## VIncymon

God
Being alive and in relatively good health
Family
Girlfriend
Political discussions


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Family

Video games

Food

My new shirt

Bunny videos. :3 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyBoy55

Kickboxing
Bed
PlayStation
Food


----------



## subarashikonosekai

my cats and doggies, and the friends i have


----------



## gthopia94

1) God
2) Mom
3) Internet
4) Summer (While it's still here)
5) Transit fanning


----------



## calimerc

My dog, coffee, rain, music, youtube


----------



## TryingMara

My cat.
Time to myself.
Laughing so hard I cry.
New opportunities.
New communities.


----------



## TheDigitalMan

Milk Steak
Magnets
Ghouls
Gremlins
Little green guys


But no, really:
Music
Coffee
Cigarettes
Video Games
Fall


----------



## cinto

Beer pizza water music laughing


----------



## Kevin001

~ God
~ Good friends
~ Internet
~ Cool temperature
~ Carbonated water


----------



## EarthDominator

My 2 bestfriends. 

(Couldn't think of 5, sadly)


----------



## Kevin001

~ Dumbbells 
~ Friends
~ God
~ TV
~ Internet


----------



## Setebos

Music, pumpkin pie, blankets, my grades, coffee

I *always* love my family the most, though. Not just 'at the moment'.


----------



## cherryisaac

1. God 2. Me 3. Life 4. Peace 5. Victory


----------



## Evelin N

Youtube
Netflix 
food
Herbal remedies
positiveness


----------



## Evelin N

Youtube
Netflix
Food
Herbal remedies
Positivness


----------



## teuton

The Internet and technology
All the people around me
My car
Me
Sleep


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Guitar
Guitar Amp
CBD
Cooking
Carrot Cake


----------



## NovaBubble

Pokemon xD
Propel Zero drinks
Pillows
My hair (I love how it's getting longer)
Warm Blankets (It snowed again last night so these are HEAVEN)


----------



## EarthDominator

My friends

I don't know 4 other things, sorry.


----------



## jualmolu

My cat, my family, music, food, writing stuff


----------



## Canadian Brotha

My new mixer
My new mic
My beard/trimmer
My net friends
My vapourizer


----------



## unsavedinfo

My cat
My few friends
Music
Sleeping
Being at home


----------



## Gamgee

Basiron (an anti-acne cream), my bed, my family, my cat, sleep

Skickat från min SM-G930F via Tapatalk


----------



## 8888

Word games, my family (dog included), my ability to find good deals, my creativity, and sushi.


----------



## hypermusefan

Evanescence, Sister, Guitar, One piece and Life is Strange


----------



## AffinityWing

My idols
Electronic music
The comfort of my bed
Seeing people happy
Thinking


----------



## Scarecrow4774

My cats
Good Omens
Radiohead
Lust for Life by Iggy Pop
Reconnecting with an old friend


----------



## flyingMint

Cookies <3 
Youtube 
My new phone 
...wow i sound so shallow 
Hot Chocolate 
Bread


----------



## Kevin001

~ My cappuccino 
~ Bible
~ Klove
~ Heat
~ God


----------



## moonchildkayla

my family, nature, food, friends and life.


----------



## TheClown7

Tea
Family
MUSIC
My small circle of friends
Exercises


----------



## Kevin001

~ God
~ Internet
~ Heat
~ Having no painful acne right now
~ Being off today


----------



## Psychoelle

~My boyfriend <3
~My cat
~Video games
~My new glasses
~My friends


----------



## danibrittany

1. I love my pet
2. My car
3. The crazy horse on the farm
4. Love being here
5. Snorkeling


----------



## Kevin001

~ God
~ Tea
~ Bible
~ Music
~ Bed


----------



## Sus y

- Love.
- Freedom.
- Internet / Technology. 
- Chocolate, diet coke (and other crappy food).
- Knowledge.


----------



## fredg61

My Wife, my 2 sons, my dog, my cat and my guitars.


----------



## fredg61

Kevin001 said:


> ~ God
> ~ Tea
> ~ Bible
> ~ Music
> ~ Bed


Thank actually sounds like a full day!:smile2:


----------



## Kevin001

fredg61 said:


> Thank actually sounds like a full day!:smile2:


Haha it was just a morning


----------



## Kevin001

~ Jesus
~ Being off today
~ Internet
~ Friends
~ Bed


----------



## TryingMara

Asmr tingles
Sunshine
Relaxing
No work
My cats


----------



## Kevin001

~ God
~ Music
~ My sense of humor
~ Nice weather
~ Calmness this morning


----------



## momentsunset

-Tea
-Discovering new music
-Finding new ways to be creative
-My pretty nail polish
-Positive and helpful people


----------



## TryingMara

-Being away from the office.
-AC
-Good food
-Communication.
-Things to look forward to.


----------



## Kevin001

~ my cappuccino 
~ bible
~ God
~ Klove
~ AC


----------



## trulietrice

Television
Nap Time
Food
Fine Art
Books


----------



## Kevin001

~ God
~ Quietness in the house atm
~ Internet
~ Being off today
~ AC


----------



## JerryAndSports

My gf
Video games
Not being tired
Beautiful weather 
Beautiful night sky


----------



## harrison

The fact that my splitting headache has mostly gone.
I don't feel like I'm going to throw up anymore.
No longer dizzy.
Can stay here and have some peace tomorrow just in case it comes back.
That'll do for now.


----------



## momentsunset

-Ice cream
-Working on my website
-The fact that I actually have a crush on a guy who lives in my town, who I know for sure is a nice guy. Things would pretty much be amazing if they worked out with us but I'd also be glad just to be his friend  He is a bit younger than me (he's 20, I'm 26) so not sure if he'd be okay with that but yeah.
-My new lens
-Zelda breath of the wild


----------



## Mlt18

My cat
I don't feel sick
New hair dye
My old man is not talking to me and that's a relief
I'm numb today in a good way (I don't care about other people's negativity)


----------



## Kevin001

~ Music
~ God
~ Quietness
~ Weather
~ Being off today despite the meeting later


----------



## AffinityWing

My room, my bed, BTS, Japanese, SAS.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Family, the Bruins, the Red Sox, weed, gambling. :heart


----------



## roxslide

My cat, the ocean, my siblings, coffee, the PNW


----------



## Xemnas

life, even though sometimes is pretty bad, still there are a lot of tiny things that make me say,, yeah being here is good
my family and friends, which with out them i would probably not be here... alive
and that special lady that came into my life about two years ago.. though separated by an ocean we do get along quite well.. and i hope someday to go there and visit her
some games.. are video games also valid? like Kingdom Hearts and the Hyperdimension neptunia series... Chrono Trigger / Cross, Megaman clasic and X series

also what a coincidence that i'm typing this this song came in the auto play thing in youtube:


----------



## Kevin001

~ God
~ Music
~ Heater
~ Bed
~ Coffee


----------



## SusanStorm

-Listening to music.
-Cats.
-Warm clothes.
-Chocolate.
-Reflectors.


----------



## Road to Recovery

Music -1
Bed -2
Shelter -3
Water -4
Breathing -5


----------



## Kevin001

~ Music
~ Warm bed
~ Sparkling water
~ Youtube
~ Quiet house


----------

